# Pedophilia in the gay community



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 19, 2021)

Let me preface this by saying that there's obviously a lot of good homosexuals out there and I don't think it's right to lump all gays in the same basket. There's nothing inherently wrong with same sex attraction.

But really... how common is it for gay men to be pedophiles or to have been victims of pedophilia? Could some homosexual kiwis shed light on what things are like in the gay community? 

Here's some images that made me raise an eyebrow (spoilered for length):


Spoiler


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 19, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> There's nothing inherently wrong with same sex attraction.


Yes there is, you are not reproducing


----------



## BeanRespecter (Mar 19, 2021)

Common. on the extreme end I'd say less common but there's definitely 16 year olds getting into clubs. Add in there's definitely a fetishization 'twink' which kind of disgusts me at this point.


Spoiler: PL



I was 18 but when I first joined a college group and a pervy older guy started chatting me up. Naivety + Wanting to grow up lead me to talk to him. Nothing happened but the dude was seriously in his 60s and I was deluded enough to think nothing of it.


----------



## Empresa (Mar 19, 2021)

Jesus ,after seeing the stats I realized its an endless cycle abuse ..the abuse-e becomes the abuser


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Mar 19, 2021)

TFW they were right decades ago




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mal0 (Mar 19, 2021)

Obligatory Stonetoss comic.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 19, 2021)

Can't spell chomo without homo


----------



## Sasori of the Red Sand (Mar 19, 2021)

When "Call Me By Your Name" came out Karamo Brown spoke out against it and talked about his experiences working with LGBTQ youth who had been sexually assaulted when he was a therapist and a social worker. I think he makes good points, and I'm glad he spoke up. https://www.insider.com/karamo-brow...y-call-me-by-your-name-is-problematic-2018-12


----------



## teriyakiburns (Mar 19, 2021)

The problem is the very idea of "the gay community". It's a protective group that formed when begin gay risked imprisonment, beatings and a whole bunch of other shit, so there was a tendency to overlook the odd paedo because he was _one of us_, and solidarity meant survival. And dick. The need for the group protection is gone, but it sticks around from inertia and continues to protect its members when they're revealed to be abusive cocksuckers (instead of, y'know, regular cocksuckers).

_The Gay Community_ needs to end so the nonces can be dealt with properly. We can get rid of umbrella organisations like the LGBT alliance as well, while we're at it. They're all infested with troonery and paedophilia too.


----------



## OfficerBagget (Mar 19, 2021)

Young gays are easy targets for chomos. Many gays are bit ostracized from their families or keeping their homosexuality underwraps so they wont goto anyone if they are abused. Not to mention the community is a bit of a closed bubble sometimes so it makes it easier for chomos to find targets and have no one talk about it outside the community bubble.


Same thing is happening to the furry community,  most art/drawing communities, and even certain gaming communities.


----------



## byuu (Mar 19, 2021)

OfficerBagget said:


> Young gays are easy targets for chomos. Many gays are bit ostracized from their families or keeping their homosexuality underwraps so they wont goto anyone if they are abused. Not to mention the community is a bit of a closed bubble sometimes so it makes it easier for chomos to find targets and have no one talk about it outside the community bubble.


There's also the theory that gay kids are often weaker and more effeminate which makes them bigger targets for predators than straight kids.


----------



## Furret (Mar 19, 2021)

Methinks it's a combination of two things:

1. Queer minors are often much more vulnerable than their straight peers, especially emotionally, which makes them easier targets for sexual predators. A queer teenage boy who has been made emotionally vulnerable by peer ostracization or parental abuse makes an easier target for a groomer than a straight teenage boy who has a support group and loving family to turn to in hard times. 
2. Communities that accept sexual minorities are more prone to infiltration by sexual deviants. 

I have no empirical data to support this, it just seems to me like these are the main reasons why this a problem.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 19, 2021)

I blame Discord.


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 19, 2021)

Did you see some of their responses?
Especially that old one on the right. 5?
One of the most striking things by reading that is they do not seem to think the young sexual interactions are sick.


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Mar 19, 2021)

All fags get the chair, the one true cure they'll ever need.



NerdShamer said:


> I blame Discord.


Is Discord ever blameless?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 19, 2021)

For what it's worth, I'm pretty gay as fuck and thankfully, I've never been sexually abused.

I still think the concept of a gay community is an obsolete relic that needs to go and we should get rid of any nonces.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Mar 19, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Let me preface this by saying that there's obviously a lot of good homosexuals out there



>Habitually commit sin crying out to heaven for vengeance (Gen 18:20)
>Good

Pick one.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 19, 2021)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> >Habitually commit sin crying out to heaven for vengeance (Gen 18:20)
> >Good
> 
> Pick one.


Ideas rooted in faith and not hard reality should probably stay in church.



Laemprasa said:


> Jesus ,after seeing the stats I realized its an endless cycle abuse ..the abuse-e becomes the abuser


Link to the statistics? I wouldn't be surprised if there was some truth to it, though. People's sexualities can definitely be warped by abuse or traumatic events.


----------



## Johan Hulth (Mar 19, 2021)

You know when a news story blows up about a male kid getting nonced by any female teacher under 50 and dudes are like "bro I would've given my nuts to bang that chick when I was 11. Lucky kid." Now imagine that attitude only gayer.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 20, 2021)

https://twitter.com/FredInTheKnud/status/1357865514706427905?s=19
		








I think Knudson's theory on these behaviors in the furry community apply to the wider LGBT community.  The fear of being accused of abusive behaviors leads to those behaviors being defended or covered up when found. The community "protects itself", but in the process actually creates an environment that normalizes such behavior.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 20, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Let me preface this by saying that there's obviously a lot of good homosexuals out there and I don't think it's right to lump all gays in the same


It's such a copout to say something like this. It's also more motivated by fear than caring to say it.

People only apply it to groups that the current discourse want to elevate.

I have yet to see someone say "let me preface this with the fact that there's obviously a lot of good prolifers out there", or applied to white people, q anons, or atheists, or people who really trust covid narrative or people who are really skeptical about it.

It also prevents the necessary examination of how certain things are much more prevalent in certain groups than others. If 80% of asians refuse to wear a mask and for other groups that is 20%, that is a necessary statistic to talk about.

If for example 50% of pedophilia cases were homosexual, when about 1-2% of people are homosexual, then that becomes a necessary stat to talk about.

Oh wait that's actually accurate stats.

But that's just a new thing with the internet right? The original fight for gay rights was virtuous? Oh wait even in the first gay rights protests NAMBLA was very prevalent with a number of its leaders including harry hays advocating for such.

Yeah, pedophilia is very overrepresented in gay community. You even see it in their art. Vagina monologues, an award winning play had an underage girl groomed with alcohol by an adult. "If it was rape, it was a good rape". Homosexual and lesbian media is rife with this.


And finally while I'm on a roll, "the gay community" is a meme, like "the nra community" "the q anon community". It's a nice sounding name. It's PR branding to make it sound cosy like a lemonade stand and a garage sale. In reality like these other things it's an interest group and a lobby.

The word community is to invoke fussy and wholesome feelings and only applied to groups that are powerful enough to demand being called that which shows it isn't a community, perversely.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 20, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> It also prevents the necessary examination of how certain things are much more prevalent in certain groups than others. If 80% of asians refuse to wear a mask and for other groups that is 20%, that is a necessary statistic to talk about.
> 
> If for example 50% of pedophilia cases were homosexual, when about 1-2% of people are homosexual, then that becomes a necessary stat to talk about.
> 
> Oh wait that's actually accurate stats.


Examining the prevalence of pedophilia in this group is exactly why I'm prefacing this by saying they're not all bad. To me anti-bigotry, anti-racism and anti-sexism means acknowledging harsh truths without lumping every member of a group in the same basket. Most violent crimes are committed by men but that doesn't mean we should gas them all, for instance.

If the pedo stats are that bad (can I get a source on that, btw?) it is an issue that should be addressed.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 20, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> If the pedo stats are that bad (can I get a source on that, btw?) it is an issue that should be addressed.


It's been a couple of years since I've spent months going over the data and I've got it on a different hard drive that I don't have with me. I'll probably get them to you at some point, but it's going to take some time.

If you want some stats to dig into and get started right away, stats that are equally alarming if not more so, here you go.

Investigate for yourself their accuracy, I've not vetted these stats, but they seem somewhat compatible with the other research I've done.

https://archive.md/ZM4Kh
I should point out that it particularly relies on kinsey stats, which are always questionable, so I'd avoid those.



💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Most violent crimes are committed by men but that doesn't mean we should gas them all,


I just think it's mealymouthed to have to preface everything like that and that's why I criticize it. Men are more violent than women. The fact that it doesn't mean all men should be understood. Also, I never hear people preface "Obviously there are a lot of good men out there" when talking about violent men; it's particularly the double standard that I'm criticizing.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 20, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I just think it's mealymouthed to have to preface everything like that and that's why I criticize it. Men are more violent than women. The fact that it doesn't mean all men should be understood. Also, I never hear people preface "Obviously there are a lot of good men out there" when talking about violent men; it's particularly the double standard that I'm criticizing.


This is simply not a certainty, especially if you factor in child abuse, and *dare I say* socially conservative issues like abortion. 
Its not really possible to measure normal criminal violence since nobody takes women violence seriously as they're capable of far less in this regard.


----------



## Rarghs (Mar 20, 2021)

I was friends with a group of homosexuals in L O N D O N and was at a house party and we're chilling out and two of them bring up a friend of theirs who worked in Brussels for the EU.. And that he was in prison.. and I forget how but somehow it's implied it was for pedo shit.. and one of them goes "it was just pictures though"

I'm not in this friends circle any longer.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Mar 20, 2021)

Pedophiles create homosexuals out of their victims. Then the cycle is perpetuated.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 20, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> This is simply not a certainty, especially if you factor in child abuse, and *dare I say* socially conservative issues like abortion.
> Its not really possible to measure normal criminal violence since nobody takes women violence seriously as they're capable of far less in this regard.


Sure. You see something similar in suicide. Women commit more suicide, men die more from suicide. I think it's sensible to put more focus on the latter for that reason. For the same reason I think it's sensible to put more focus on violence perpetrated by males. Things like Duluth model go overboard of course and it's not uncommon for things to go overboard in that regard in our era, but even considering that, I think it's sensible to "gender profile" violence so to speak.

There's a reason MtF's are more dangerous than FtM's and why you have more videos of them threatening violence for example.

But the core of my point is, yes, you're right. Except it's possible to have discussions based on flawed data as well, or you sink in the quicksand of ever more preciseness. That was my point of the criticism in the first place; you can't talk about big issues by only looking at some of the details; you have to look at the large sweeping trends.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 20, 2021)

Rarghs said:


> I was friends with a group of homosexuals in L O N D O N and was at a house party and we're chilling out and two of them bring up a friend of theirs who worked in Brussels for the EU.. And that he was in prison.. and I forget how but somehow it's implied it was for pedo shit.. and one of them goes "it was just pictures though"
> 
> I'm not in this friends circle any longer.


I've known at least one or two gay men in my life who I wouldn't be surprised had similar attitudes to illicit content like that.

I think in the eye of public consciousness, paedophilia tends to be conceptualized as an adult male and a young girl, the kind of nonce you'd picture when thinking of the McCann case, if you even want to go with the abductor angle. Where it concerns the added layer of homosexuality, there definitely seems to be a built-in later of social and legal protection (not to mention blindness,) as you can't speak badly about the minorities! This essentially allows gay paedophiles to operate much deeper under the radar than their heterosexual offending counterparts.

As already mentioned, add in the 'tribe' of young looking/twink fetishism, and you've got a further layer of obfuscation. I believe in addition to Milo Faganapoulis, there have been numerous high profile gay men over the past 50 years who have recalled being abused/having had sexual experiences when preteens, if not children.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Mar 20, 2021)

Couldn't tell you since I don't really interact with the "community". It's infested with obnoxious retards that kiss tranny ass.

I know jack shit about psychology but my thought is that people sexually abused as children develop maladaptive sexual behaviors. If you're a pervert and you fixate on it then you're likely to stop responding to "normal" porn and from there you slip into weirder and more degenerate shit. Homosexuality can be considered unusual so it's not too weird for someone to start fetishizing it.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Mar 20, 2021)

Islam is a bad example, but it does point to this problem. Look up bachi bazi and the prevalence of faggots seems to be high in those regions. Of course, there's no lesbians. Which makes it bad to look into since we don't know if the causes of people becoming gay is the same for lesbians or it's a different problem altogether. That or lesbians are on super undercover to protect themselves. Either case, investigating these cases would probably make you both a homophobe and an islamaphobe.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Mar 20, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Ideas rooted in faith and not hard reality should probably stay in church.



The anus and mouth are not sex organs.

Penis cannot couple with penis nor vagina with vagina. 

Are these propositions rooted in faith or hard reality?


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 20, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> I think Knudson's theory on these behaviors in the furry community apply to the wider LGBT community. The fear of being accused of abusive behaviors leads to those behaviors being defended or covered up when found. The community "protects itself", but in the process actually creates an environment that normalizes such behavior.


This is the truth. 
Frankly, I don't think a "gay community" needs to exist. Gay spaces and majority gay hobbies are fine, but as far as I'm concerned l think "integration" is better for everyone in the long run. Straight, mainstream society has police and support organizations. Gay society has no such accountability. I dont believe that gay people have any sort of increased or decreased predilection for crime, but I believe that a lawless culture will always have more crime than one with accountability.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Mar 20, 2021)

"The gay community" is now an astroturfed political organization that has little to do with gay rights. The average gay or lesbian has no power over PinkNews churning out propaganda articles on why trooning your 4 year old out is stunning and brave. It's astroturfed and funded by billionaires who are now pushing the TQ stuff like crazy.

That being said, knowing a lot of gay people, I do believe it is overrepresented. I don't think anyone is condoning it though, in the community or out. In gay circles, it carries a lot of shame because most people want to believe they were "born that way". And whether or not it is innate, I believe your sexuality is a part of you that is largely immutable and people shouldn't feel shame about it (so stuff like conversion therapy should be banned).

Growing up as a young gay person, you're a lot more susceptible to predators, especially if you don't have a supportive family or friend group. Of course predators prey on these people. A young boy who's being bullied at school for being gay is going to want to find external validation from any place possible, and predators jump on the opportunity.

I think increasing societal tolerance and teaching basic sexual education to kids (that being gay is natural and some people are gay) would reduce this susceptibility that young gay kids have to predators. And chomos need to be stoned too.


----------



## Sustainable War (Mar 20, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I just think it's mealymouthed to have to preface everything like that and that's why I criticize it. Men are more violent than women. The fact that it doesn't mean all men should be understood. Also, I never hear people preface "Obviously there are a lot of good men out there" when talking about violent men; it's particularly the double standard that I'm criticizing.


I think the reason people are inclined to do that, is to signal they're not about to go on some actually bigoted retard sperg. You can of course go too far with this, plenty of content here seems to come from wokies who can barely form a single sentence without prefacing it with a concession that they care about minorities and never voted Republican and would totally fuck a tranny, but sometimes you wanna put up a couple conversational signs after see enough discussions where retardation slowly ramps up about how putting your wiener in proximity of anything other than vagina is inherit degeneracy. It's funny that male violence is brought up, because that whole issue can be a thing on radfem and similar feminist flavored online communities where they start shit because someone feels inclined to drop a "well, not really all men, but -" just because at least a few of them (or more) have been pretty explicitly saying "all men, inherently because they are degenerate men with evil inside them and can never change."

This place seems to have a wide array of opinions and I wouldn't have it any other way, but here we have Exhibit A, proving the point.




Saint Alphonsus said:


> The anus and mouth are not sex organs.
> 
> Penis cannot couple with penis nor vagina with vagina.
> 
> Are these propositions rooted in faith or hard reality?


I've heard this before in highschool when this guy was big mad that no girls would suck his wiener and decided that it wasn't all that great anyway and everybody who did it was a sinner. I know he quit that bullshit around the same time I heard his college girlfriend had him eating her ass. I respectfully disagree with you, Exhibit A, and I hope one day you find that special person who sucks your wee wee, but doesn't pressure you into eating her ass unless you want to.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 20, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> This is the truth.
> Frankly, I don't think a "gay community" needs to exist. Gay spaces and majority gay hobbies are fine, but as far as I'm concerned l think "integration" is better for everyone in the long run. Straight, mainstream society has police and support organizations. Gay society has no such accountability. I dont believe that gay people have any sort of increased or decreased predilection for crime, but I believe that a lawless culture will always have more crime than one with accountability.



I know very few gay people who would claim to be part of the "LGBTQ+" community outside of applying for scholarships.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 20, 2021)

Sustainable War said:


> I think the reason people are inclined to do that, is to signal they're not about to go on some actually bigoted retard sperg.



As I said, I don't think that's the real reason people do it, for the reasons outlined before.

There are plenty of instances where people do something for a different reason than they think (present company included). And I believe this is one of them, and the way you can tell is how the reverance or acknowledgement of good people is pretty much not given to certain other groups. But that's just the double standards; even without those we could do with a little more mild bigotry toward all groups.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Mar 20, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> This is the truth.
> Frankly, I don't think a "gay community" needs to exist. Gay spaces and majority gay hobbies are fine, but as far as I'm concerned l think "integration" is better for everyone in the long run. Straight, mainstream society has police and support organizations. Gay society has no such accountability. I dont believe that gay people have any sort of increased or decreased predilection for crime, but I believe that a lawless culture will always have more crime than one with accountability.



As a gay man, I don't like straight men due to how they treated me in middle school.  I don't care for integrating my life with straight people.  I think that part of the reason I am a homosexual is because of straight boys treated me. So I feel that the majority of straight can rot for all I care.


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 20, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> I know very few gay people who would claim to be part of the "LGBTQ+" community outside of applying for scholarships.


I couldn't bring myself to mention my sexuality in scholarship applications. I mean, I still got one, but I've got too much pride to want to let things like that influence my chances at success. If I tried to apply specifically for a LGBTQ+blah scholarship specifically or even mention it another scholarship application, I could never be sure of my own work.


Noir drag freak said:


> As a gay man, I don't like straight men due to how they treated me in middle school.  I don't care for integrating my life with straight people.  I think that part of the reason I am a homosexual is because of straight boys treated me. So I feel that the majority of straight can rot for all I care.


Burn all the bridges you like, old man, but if you hold grudges against the vast majority of humanity you'll only make things harder for everyone else, gay or straight. You still have your freedom of association, and no matter what happens in the future you can choose to only associate with gay people if you like. Just as a straight person might choose to only associate with straight people, I'd still think it was bigoted. There's no law against feelings I wouldn't like there to be.
But the point I was adressing earlier- if you're older than me, you must have seen it - I'm saying that there are problems with accountability in the gay community and it goes unaddressed. I'd like to see people all held to the same expectations of responsibility.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 20, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> As a gay man, I don't like straight men due to how they treated me in middle school.  I don't care for integrating my life with straight people.  I think that part of the reason I am a homosexual is because of straight boys treated me. So I feel that the majority of straight can rot for all I care.


This autism sounds exactly like something Chris Chan would say. “Hmmm yeah I sure hate all those dang dirty males among which they prevented me from achieving my love quest”

thank god faggots like you don’t represent all of us


----------



## theshep (Mar 20, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> Common. on the extreme end I'd say less common but there's definitely 16 year olds getting into clubs. Add in there's definitely a fetishization 'twink' which kind of disgusts me at this point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PL
> ...


So like the 60+ year old men who have a chase after young bimbos?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 20, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> I know very few gay people who would claim to be part of the "LGBTQ+" community outside of applying for scholarships.


How do they even check your sexual orientation when you apply for gay scholarships? Do they inspect people's buttholes for traces of cum?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 20, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> As a gay man, I don't like straight men due to how they treated me in middle school. I don't care for integrating my life with straight people. I think that part of the reason I am a homosexual is because of straight boys treated me. So I feel that the majority of straight can rot for all I care.


1. Lots of people get bullied in school, most of them don't go on to suck cock just to spite their bullies
2. You're a homosexual because you have a cock and you like cock, not because you got a swirlie
3. Your bullies weren't a majority of anything so if you hate literally millions of people because of what a tiny fraction of them did congratulations you have opened the logical floodgates for "some homosexuals molest children so we should kill them all" here's your sticker good job idiot


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 20, 2021)

Does anyone here have a credible and respected source to the numbers that say gays are indeed way more likely to be pedos?


----------



## Disappointed Kenny (Mar 21, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> How do they even check your sexual orientation when you apply for gay scholarships? Do they inspect people's buttholes for traces of cum?


It would be homophobic to question an applicant's orientation or gender or whatever the fuck, so they just give them free money.


----------



## Alessonincrippliningdepre (Mar 21, 2021)

gaystoner said:


> Common. on the extreme end I'd say less common but there's definitely 16 year olds getting into clubs. Add in there's definitely a fetishization 'twink' which kind of disgusts me at this point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PL
> ...


So you were a young adult? a isnt  twink a dude in his late teens or early twenties


----------



## teriyakiburns (Mar 21, 2021)

Alessonincrippliningdepre said:


> So you were a young adult? a isnt  twink a dude in his late teens or early twenties


Nah, a twink can be any age as long as they're slim, have no body hair and have a pretty face.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Mar 21, 2021)

Zippocat's Revenge said:


> 1. Lots of people get bullied in school, most of them don't go on to suck cock just to spite their bullies
> 2. You're a homosexual because you have a cock and you like cock, not because you got a swirlie
> 3*. Your bullies weren't a majority of anything so if you hate literally millions of people because of what a tiny fraction of them did congratulations you have opened the logical floodgates for "some homosexuals molest children so we should kill them all" here's your sticker good job idiot*



Personally, I'm at the point where I don't care. I want the world to burn. So if people want a gay versus straight let them have at it.  Let's have a race ware while it.  I really bitter.


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 21, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> Personally, I'm at the point where I don't care. I want the world to burn.


Ok, start with yourself. Not everyone has given up hope.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Mar 22, 2021)

It is wild how on this very site, in the start of Personal Lolcows thread, people are scoffing at the idea that pedophiles will ride the gay acceptance wave...
Just 7 years passed. Fucking seven years.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Mar 22, 2021)

Sustainable War said:


> I've heard this before in highschool when this guy was big mad that no girls would suck his wiener and decided that it wasn't all that great anyway and everybody who did it was a sinner. I know he quit that bullshit around the same time I heard his college girlfriend had him eating her ass. I respectfully disagree with you, Exhibit A, and I hope one day you find that special person who sucks your wee wee, but doesn't pressure you into eating her ass unless you want to.


Imagine being jealous that the ret-arded kid is eating all the Elmer's glue.

The problem is not that glue eaters are reeeeetards, but that there is disordered attachment to performing acts contrary to nature.

Non-reeetards wanting to eat glue does not legitimize the practice of eating glue.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Mar 22, 2021)

Bisexual. When I was in high school, I knew a younger guy I messed with a couple times. Dude was a furry artist as well as gay. He told me about some other dude he met online and had gotten with. Got in touch and surprise! The guy was twice our age. Noped the fuck out on 30 something furfag. It's definitely a major problem.


----------



## RSOD (Mar 22, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> Personally, I'm at the point where I don't care. I want the world to burn. So if people want a gay versus straight let them have at it.  Let's have a race ware while it.  I really bitter.


Race ware what the fuck is this tron: revenge of the cracka  or the niggers strike back and a kike hope


----------



## Pentex (Mar 22, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Let me preface this by saying that there's obviously a lot of good homosexuals out there and I don't think it's right to lump all gays in the same basket. There's nothing inherently wrong with same sex attraction.
> 
> But really... how common is it for gay men to be pedophiles or to have been victims of pedophilia? Could some homosexual kiwis shed light on what things are like in the gay community?
> 
> ...


The ones who are most committed to rubbing their faggotry in other people's faces are most likely to be diddlers, or sympathetic to them.

Case-in-point 1, Harry Hay, founder of the Mattachine Society, Communist, gay 'liberationist' and apologist for NAMBLA.

Case-in-point 2, David Norris, the man who sued Ireland in the EU courts to invalidate the country's laws against homosexuality (peak globohomo), then scuttled his political career when he wrote a clemency letter for his Jewish ex-boyfriend who was convicted of statutory rape in Israel.

Then there is the literature surrounding 'gay liberation' and 'intergenerational sex/relationships' and more recently 'MAP' which are just euphemisms for child-fucking. Most of them take their lead from Herbert Marcuse, who promoted perversion (including child sexuality/sexualization of children) as a tool to break down capitalist 'sexual repression' in favor of 'polymorphous sexuality' (Eros and Civilization), and (((Wilhelm Reich))) (disciple of Freud, Marxist, sexual deviant par excellence who lusted after his own mother) who argued that children were already 'sexual' and that their sexuality was repressed by society for the purpose of 'economic enslavement.'


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 22, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> I've known at least one or two gay men in my life who I wouldn't be surprised had similar attitudes to illicit content like that.
> 
> I think in the eye of public consciousness, paedophilia tends to be conceptualized as an adult male and a young girl, the kind of nonce you'd picture when thinking of the McCann case, if you even want to go with the abductor angle. Where it concerns the added layer of homosexuality, there definitely seems to be a built-in later of social and legal protection (not to mention blindness,) as you can't speak badly about the minorities! This essentially allows gay paedophiles to operate much deeper under the radar than their heterosexual offending counterparts.
> 
> As already mentioned, add in the 'tribe' of young looking/twink fetishism, and you've got a further layer of obfuscation. I believe in addition to Milo Faganapoulis, there have been numerous high profile gay men over the past 50 years who have recalled being abused/having had sexual experiences when preteens, if not children.


Completely disagree. All my life the stereotypical pedophile I've seen people talk about was Herbert the Pervert or the creepy Scoutmaster or the Catholic priest who lures in boys.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 22, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Completely disagree. All my life the stereotypical pedophile I've seen people talk about was Herbert the Pervert or the creepy Scoutmaster or the Catholic priest who lures in boys.


I mean I'm not disagreeing, but I think those identities are more memorable due to being attached to an institution or uniform. I don't know what the official figures are (if there are any in this sense,) but I'd imagine the split is pretty even where it concerns priests, scoutmasters, and the nameless nobody who also grooms kids in other avenues.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 22, 2021)

Pentex said:


> The ones who are most committed to rubbing their faggotry in other people's faces are most likely to be diddlers, or sympathetic to them.
> 
> Case-in-point 1, Harry Hay, founder of the Mattachine Society, Communist, gay 'liberationist' and apologist for NAMBLA.
> 
> ...


Marcuse also echoes.


----------



## Groovelord Neato (Mar 23, 2021)

Harvey Milk was fucking a 16 year old, and he’s considered to be laudable.

Pederasty (lmao) and bein’ gay appear to be pretty intertwined


----------



## Caesar Augustus (Mar 23, 2021)

Groovelord Neato said:


> Harvey Milk was fucking a 16 year old, and he’s considered to be laudable.
> 
> Pederasty (lmao) and bein’ gay appear to be pretty intertwined


On an (as far as I know) unrelated note, Harvey Milk was also friends with Jim Jones. Yes, that Jim Jones. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonestown


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Mar 23, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> As a gay man, I don't like straight men due to how they treated me in middle school.  I don't care for integrating my life with straight people.  I think that part of the reason I am a homosexual is because of straight boys treated me. So I feel that the majority of straight can rot for all I care.



You probably deserved it.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 25, 2021)

Raging Capybara said:


> Does anyone here have a credible and respected source to the numbers that say gays are indeed way more likely to be pedos?


I would like to get a look at the numbers too if anyone has them. To be honest I'm coming at this from the opposite end, it never seemed to me that pedos had a specific preference for only the same gender. The stereotypical pedo archetype in the media I grew up wth was usually an old guy who liked little girls. In addition there are whole sites dedicated to older women who never grew out of their Twilight or Anne Rice novels lusting after underaged men, particularly child actors and members of boybands that are supposed to appeal to preteens.

Honestly the way people infantilize each other in sexual relationships or sometimes even in just the "cutesy" language they use with each other has always made me wonder. I feel like pedos might actually be a larger demographic than homosexuals altogether, God help us. I'm willing to accept the idea that homosexuality might have a connection with pedophilia, but like I said it seems to me the problem is much more widespread and homosexuality is only another vector for it rather than being the root cause. 

Its common for pedophiles to gravitate towards any position of authority in general that will give them access to kids or make them less accountable for their actions. We unfortunately live in a society where a declared sexual orientation can grant a person a lot of authority and make them virtually immune to crticism. What we're seeing here could be pedos using homosexuality as a shield or a means of camouflaging themselves instead of there being some kind of innate connection.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Mar 26, 2021)

I am a gay man, and I have to admit that chickenhawks are a large problem in the gay community.  The adults at the gay youth group I used to attend when I was a youth myself tended to give these chickenhawks the respect they deserved (which is, none at all other than to call the cops on them and to tell them to fuck off), but it happened often enough that it made me realize that there was a real problem that many people in the gay community wanted to turn a blind eye to.  Frankly, I don't want any association with chickenhawks.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Mar 26, 2021)

Damien Thorne said:


> I am a gay man, and I have to admit that chickenhawks are a large problem in the gay community.  The adults at the gay youth group I used to attend when I was a youth myself tended to give these chickenhawks the respect they deserved (which is, none at all other than to call the cops on them and to tell them to fuck off), but it happened often enough that it made me realize that there was a real problem that many people in the gay community wanted to turn a blind eye to.  Frankly, I don't want any association with chickenhawks.


Just calling them chickenhawks reminded me of that nambla documentary from the 90s with that creepy fuck in the sweater. Show people that doc and if they don't have a visceral negative reaction to that guy, they're beyond saving


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 15, 2021)

Pedophilia in the Christian community. Notice how many are anti-gay.


byuu said:


> There's also the theory that gay kids are often weaker and more effeminate which makes them bigger targets for predators than straight kids.


Not that they are weaker, but seen as such.


Furret said:


> 1. Queer minors are often much more vulnerable than their straight peers, especially emotionally, which makes them easier targets for sexual predators. A queer teenage boy who has been made emotionally vulnerable by peer ostracization or parental abuse makes an easier target for a groomer than a straight teenage boy who has a support group and loving family to turn to in hard times.


Yes.


Furret said:


> 2. Communities that accept sexual minorities are more prone to infiltration by sexual deviants.


Explain the Catholic Church then. Or any religious community for that matter.


teriyakiburns said:


> The problem is the very idea of "the gay community". It's a protective group that formed when begin gay risked imprisonment, beatings and a whole bunch of other shit, so there was a tendency to overlook the odd paedo because he was _one of us_, and solidarity meant survival. And dick. The need for the group protection is gone, but it sticks around from inertia and continues to protect its members when they're revealed to be abusive cocksuckers (instead of, y'know, regular cocksuckers).


For one thing gays are still discriminated against and being beaten up in the country, especially the young, so getting rid of it is a bad idea. Especially since they often have nowhere to turn to.

And off course part of this is the false assumption that homosexuals are more likely to be pedophiles.



Lemmingwise said:


> If for example 50% of pedophilia cases were homosexual, when about 1-2% of people are homosexual, then that becomes a necessary stat to talk about.
> 
> Oh wait that's actually accurate stats.





Lemmingwise said:


> Investigate for yourself their accuracy, I've not vetted these stats, but they seem somewhat compatible with the other research I've done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that article is BS.


TFT-A9 said:


> 1. Lots of people get bullied in school, most of them don't go on to suck cock just to spite their bullies


The problem is that gay youth are disproportionally bullied compared to heterosexuals.


Saint Alphonsus said:


> The problem is not that glue eaters are reeeeetards, but that there is disordered attachment to performing acts contrary to nature.


Then how come it is relatively common in nature? Besides sexual attraction is not the same as sexual behavior, so your point has even less validity.


Pentex said:


> Most of them take their lead from Herbert Marcuse, who promoted perversion (including child sexuality/sexualization of children) as a tool to break down capitalist 'sexual repression' in favor of 'polymorphous sexuality' (Eros and Civilization), and (((Wilhelm Reich))) (disciple of Freud, Marxist, sexual deviant par excellence who lusted after his own mother) who argued that children were already 'sexual' and that their sexuality was repressed by society for the purpose of 'economic enslavement.'


Citation needed.
Also most of the gay community went out of it's way to distance themselves from NAMBLA since the 90s.


Groovelord Neato said:


> Harvey Milk was fucking a 16 year old, and he’s considered to be laudable.


So was Elvis, and his girl 14 years old and they got married. Lots of Christian communities still do this.


Caesar Augustus said:


> On an (as far as I know) unrelated note, Harvey Milk was also friends with Jim Jones. Yes, that Jim Jones


Most of San Francisco's politicians at the time were, including Ronald Reagan. People forget this, but Jim Jones did alot of charity work for the city and gained plenty of influence as a result. Nobody really knew how crazy he really was for a while.


L50LasPak said:


> Its common for pedophiles to gravitate towards any position of authority in general that will give them access to kids or make them less accountable for their actions. We unfortunately live in a society where a declared sexual orientation can grant a person a lot of authority and make them virtually immune to crticism. What we're seeing here could be pedos using homosexuality as a shield or a means of camouflaging themselves instead of there being some kind of innate connection.


Usually that "declared sexual orientation" is "not gay". Yes child molesters do gravitate towards positions of authority, but it is that position that gives them a shield, not the sexual orientation. Many are still fired and abused over that.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 15, 2021)

@ryu289


> Yeah that article is BS.


Lmao, your aticle relies purely on the self-reported interest of molesters of male children that say "hey, I have no interest in men". Ever watched dateline? Saw idiot pedophiles defend their positions in autistic online debates? Are they people that generally speak the truth, you think?

Even if you haven't, active pedophiles are not exactly known for their truthfulness.

--

Pretty unsurprising that the other points made in this article uses research by the kinsey institute. Kinsey himself did research on how quickly infants and children could be brought to orgasm. Their responses were categorized from "writhing" "fighting" "crying" and a couple of others. The conclusion was that regardlesss of their response the children were said to have gained from the experience because they were brought to orgasm. We're talking leagues ahead of anything what modern pariah's like harvey weinstein have done.

The only saving grace is that the n was lower than a 100, so at least it wasn't a comprehensive study of molesting children.

So yeah, keep defending pedophilia and pedophile research.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Sep 15, 2021)

@ryu289 Mr. Blaustein, what are you thoughts on Jewish pedophiles taking refuge in Israel?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 15, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Mr. Blaustein, what are you thoughts on Jewish pedophiles taking refuge in Israel?


About the same as the Church protecting Christian pedophiles


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Sep 15, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> About the same as the Church protecting Christian pedophiles


Does that mean you support it?


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Sep 15, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> The problem is the very idea of "the gay community". It's a protective group that formed when begin gay risked imprisonment, beatings and a whole bunch of other shit, so there was a tendency to overlook the odd paedo because he was _one of us_, and solidarity meant survival. And dick. The need for the group protection is gone, but it sticks around from inertia and continues to protect its members when they're revealed to be abusive cocksuckers (instead of, y'know, regular cocksuckers).
> 
> _The Gay Community_ needs to end so the nonces can be dealt with properly. We can get rid of umbrella organisations like the LGBT alliance as well, while we're at it. They're all infested with troonery and paedophilia too.


That’s like every community though.


----------



## Pentex (Sep 15, 2021)

@ryu289


> Citation needed.


www.yandex.com
Or give me a valid address to send you an invoice by registered mail.


> Also most of the gay community went out of it's way to distance themselves from NAMBLA since the 90s.


Sugar-coated headcanon.

The 'gay community' had no problem with pedophiles in their ranks up until that point (the ILGA included at least three such organizations). In 1993, the Lambda Report hit D.C. and the Senate threatened to turn off the money spigot unless Bill Clinton could certify that the U.S.' contribution to the U.N. wasn't going to organizations that endorsed or condoned pedophilia (the ILGA had just gotten consultative status). So, they had a choice: lose the UN status, or ditch the pedos. The ILGA chose the latter and voted out NAMBLA, VSG, and Project Truth/Free Will in June 1994.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 15, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> About the same as the Church protecting Christian pedophiles


lol why does your profile page have a bunch of people laughing at you for being a tranny pedophile


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Sep 15, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> lol why does your profile page have a bunch of people laughing at you for being a tranny pedophile








						Jacob S. Blaustein / ryu238 / ryu289 / 87Blue
					

Jacob S. Blaustein / ryu238 / ryu289 Brony, furry, gets banned everywhere, defends pedophiles, transexuals, and pedophile transexuals, to his last breath and needs others to do the arguing for him.  Who is Jacob Blaustein? As said above, he’s a brony, a furry, and above all, he’s a sperg who...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 15, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Jacob S. Blaustein / ryu238 / ryu289 / 87Blue
> 
> 
> Jacob S. Blaustein / ryu238 / ryu289 Brony, furry, gets banned everywhere, defends pedophiles, transexuals, and pedophile transexuals, to his last breath and needs others to do the arguing for him.  Who is Jacob Blaustein? As said above, he’s a brony, a furry, and above all, he’s a sperg who...
> ...


Hahahaha, thanks.  What a creep.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 15, 2021)

There actually was a study done back in 1992 that looked into the OPs question and what they found was that there an 11:1 ratio of homo/heterosexuals in CSA. They found significance to show that perpetrators were 11x more likely to be homsexual. 
DOI: 10.1080/00926239208404356    

The Mayo clinic did the largest study on this in 2007 and found that:

Reticism was highest in homosexual offenders who abused non-related children (up to 50%)
Homosexual  and  bisexual pedophiles have higher recidivism rates than heterosexual pedophiles.
Percentage  of  homosexual  pedophiles ranges  from  9%  to  40%,  which  is  approximately  4  to  20 times  higher  than  the  rate  of  adult  men  attracted  to  other adult men (using a prevalence rate of adult homosexuality of 2%-4%)
Largest percentage of pedophiles are homosexual or bisexual in orientation to children.
Heterosexual  pedophiles,  in  self-report  studies,  have  on average abused 5.2 children and committed an average of 34  sexual  acts  vs  homosexual  pedophiles  who  have  on average abused 10.7 children and committed an average of 52 acts.
Forensic studies found  heterosexual  pedophiles  on  average reported  abusing  19.8  children  and  committing  23.2  acts,
whereas homosexual pedophiles had abused 150.2 children and committed 281.7 acts
DOI: 10.4065/82.4.457

One problem that comes up studying this now is that we put LGBTQ as a protected population in research and they shove pedophilia into this protection. That's why you get the crazy people trying to state its a sexual orientation.

So yes research does seem to support a higher percent of perpretators are homosexual.

But a reminder in research we have a saying "Correlation does not equal Causation."


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 15, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> nobody takes women violence seriously as they're capable of far less in this regard.


Women are humans and humans are tool users. There is no amount of violence that a man is capable of that a woman is not.

People don't take women violence as seriously when they cut off their partners dick in his sleep. Sounds pretty capable to me.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 15, 2021)

Pentex said:


> Sugar-coated


But you then point out that it was true. Also as for that video:
A full listen to the track (lyrics here) makes it clear to any reasonable listener that the choir is talking about winning hearts and minds by being funnier, more likable, and better dressed ("We'll convert your children.../We'll make them tolerant and fair", "We'll convert your children/Someone's gotta teach them not to hate" & “Your children will care about / Fairness and justice for others / Your children will work to convert / All their sisters and brothers”).

If anything Christians are the ones "converting" others.


Lemmingwise said:


> Lmao, your aticle relies purely on the self-reported interest of molesters of male children that say "hey, I have no interest in men".


But those same studes were cited as evidence in your link as well. Which means your criticism applies to that as well.


Lemmingwise said:


> Kinsey himself did research on how quickly infants and children could be brought to orgasm. Their responses were categorized from "writhing" "fighting" "crying" and a couple of others. The conclusion was that regardlesss of their response the children were said to have gained from the experience because they were brought to orgasm. We're talking leagues ahead of anything what modern pariah's like harvey weinstein have done.


Yeah no. The Kinsey Institute has never carried out sexual experiments on children, either during Alfred Kinsey's time as director or since. As stated clearly in the first Kinsey volume, [Sexual Behavior in the Human Male], published in 1948, the information about children's sexuality responses was obtained from older subjects recalling their own childhoods, parents observing their children, and a small number of adult men who had engaged in sexual contacts with children and who were interviewed by Dr. Kinsey and his staff. *The Kinsey Institute did not employ or train these men,* or pay them for this information. The large majority of such information, including all that was reported in Table 34, was gathered by one individual, between 1917 and 1948, and documented by him. He died before Kinsey. No knowledge of the identities of the children involved or their parents has ever been available to The Kinsey Institute


Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Does that mean you support it?


No. It also means you suck at entrapment.


> There actually was a study done back in 1992 that looked into the OPs question and what they found was that there an 11:1 ratio of homo/heterosexuals in CSA. They found significance to show that perpetrators were 11x more likely to be homsexual.
> 
> The Mayo clinic did the largest study on this in 2007 and found that


Hold on, why do you refuse to give links @GenociderSyo ? Are you making it up?

Lets look at the first one:


> Using ptiallometric test sensitivities to calculate the proportiono of true pedophiles among various groups of sex offenders against children, and taking into consideration previously reported mean numbers of victims per offender group, the ratio of heterosexual to homosexual pedophiles was calculated to be approxiniately 11:1.


As for your second source, the article uses "heterosexual" to mean someone who abuses children of the opposite sex, "bisexual" to mean someone who abuses both male and female children, and "homosexual" to mean someone who abuses children of the same sex as themselves; not as a way of indicating their attraction to adults.

The sex of the victims of paedophilic molestation does not necessarily indicate whether the perpetrator possesses a heterosexual or a homosexual teleiophilic sexual orientation or even if they possess one at all. Attraction to a person is typically filtered through the requirement for physical attraction.
Children have a fundamentally different appearance from adults, particularly as secondary sex characteristics, which distinguish the two sexes, only develop post-pubescently. If this were not the case, we would not be able to distinguish between height and age.

As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: “The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however” (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, Understanding Child Abuse and Neglect).



GenociderSyo said:


> But a reminder in research we have a saying "Correlation does not equal Causation."


Good job covering your ass there


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Sep 15, 2021)

@ryu289


> No. It also means you suck at entrapment.


Is that like entrapping children so you can show them your genitals? I bet you're an expert on that one.


----------



## Pentex (Sep 15, 2021)

> But you then point out that it was true.


Yes, my post was true, and yours was inaccurate (and probably dishonest) by omission.

Glad we got that sorted out.

Now, fuck off back to reddit with the other furfags and pedos.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 15, 2021)

> But those same studes were cited as evidence in your link as well



Yeah, but it genuinely is different. When you can use for example catholic church sources to build a case against the catholic church, then it is much more convincing.

When you use kinsey stats, which are at the core of intellectual defense for everything homo and pedosexual (as well as a number of other things), and those stats then show a link between the two, that is very telling. If you agree with me that we should not use or trust kinsey research, then you remove about 80% of the foundation of lgbtq activist research.

For example, a year ago I wanted to see how accurate I could get to finding out what percentage of men is homosexual. And also what people's average expectation of that figure is (americans think there are more fags than practically any other country is one of the things I found).

 I went to the library, I went to a local lgbtq bookstore and a number of other places. I searched google scholar, but also news articles. Polls. I wouldn't say it was a comprehensive research, just spent two days finding as much as I could.

Nearly every study, nearly every news article used a kinsey article to aupport their view of how prevalent homosexuality is.

When I excluded those, figures between 0.5% and 2% seemed most accurate with most robust underpinnings.



> *The Kinsey Institute did not employ or train these men,* or pay them for this information.



Yes he did pay them. There have been victims who came forward about this who experienced this at the hand of their father or grandfather.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 15, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> When I excluded those, figures between 0.5% and 2% seemed most accurate with most robust underpinnings.


This kind of lines up with the population of the trans community, with certain cities being hotspots for them. For some reason, the LGBT community prefers living in expensive areas with a nightclub.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 16, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> One problem that comes up studying this now is that we put LGBTQ as a protected population in research and they shove pedophilia into this protection


This shouldn't come as a surprise, considering what the Q stands for and the origin of the term.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 17, 2021)

Pentex said:


> Yes, my post was true, and yours was inaccurate (and probably dishonest) by omission.


No I pointed out the gay community had moved away from NAMBLA in the 90s and you gave more context to it. 


Lemmingwise said:


> Yes he did pay them. There have been victims who came forward about this who experienced this at the hand of their father or grandfather.


Right...did they give any evidence? And weren't associated with this woman?


Lemmingwise said:


> Yeah, but it genuinely is different


Now you are special pleading. Your source incorrectly uses sources as explained here. When caught you said:


Lemmingwise said:


> Lmao, your aticle relies purely on the self-reported interest of molesters of male children that say "hey, I have no interest in men"


Despite again, your source literally relying on those very same reports...


Lemmingwise said:


> Nearly every study, nearly every news article used a kinsey article to aupport their view of how prevalent homosexuality is.


Except this, and this, and this, and this, and this, and this, and this, and so on...


Lemmingwise said:


> Pretty unsurprising that the other points made in this article uses research by the kinsey institute


Kinsey was only mentioned once in my source. Please show that he was used in the other studies mentioned.


Lemmingwise said:


> When you use kinsey stats, which are at the core of intellectual defense for everything homo and pedosexual (as well as a number of other things), and those stats then show a link between the two, that is very telling. If you agree with me that we should not use or trust kinsey research, then you remove about 80% of the foundation of lgbtq activist research.


Except he isn't mentioned at all in these studies. 
You really like lying huh?


Lemmingwise said:


> This shouldn't come as a surprise, considering what the Q stands for and the origin of the term.


So you trust some rando ecofascist as a good source? Nice try.


----------



## Pentex (Sep 17, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> No I pointed out the gay community had moved away from NAMBLA in the 90s


And left out the part that it was only after the association between gay activists and pedophiles became politically and financially hazardous to continue openly.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 17, 2021)

Pentex said:


> And left out the part that it was only after the association between gay activists and pedophiles became politically and financially hazardous to continue openly.


No it was happening a bit before that:


> . *1990*;20(1-2):251-74. doi: 10.1300/J082v20n01_15.
> ....





> In the United States, as the gay movement has retreated from its vision of sexual freedom for all in favor of integration into existing social and political structures, it has sought to marginalize cross-generational love as a "non-gay" issue. The two movements continue to overlap, amid signs of mutual support as well as tension--a state of affairs that also characterizes their interrelationship in other countries.


See? 4 years before the voting...
Even before that


> On February 25, 1979 at a national gay rights conference, the youth caucus for the National Gay Mobilizing Committee adopted a motion calling for the abolishment of age-of-consent laws. When the conference adjourned, the lesbian caucus threatened to quit the march on Washington unless the motion was revised – effectively sabotaging the march. Reluctantly, the Committee agreed to revise the motion to remove reference to age-of-consent, and instead include "protections" for lesbian and gay youth in their schools and places of employment.
> 
> The pedophiles were_ furious._
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Sep 17, 2021)

I do have to wonder if you can conflate being attracted to children and hetero/homo attractions. Like, are pedos attracted to the children because of their 'sexual characteristics'? If you can even say that? Like, forgive me for not looking at children but I don't see anything in a child's appearance that is inherently sexual. 

I don't know if it's the same kind of attraction being into adult men and little boys, they look completely different. Not wanting to say pedophilia is a sexuality (it's fucking degenerate) but you can't honestly compare looking at the Chad meme bloke and thinking you wanted to get railed by him, and looking at a little boy and thinking he's somehow a sexy beast. 

Makes me wonder if being a pedo is a separate issue on top of having homosexual attraction, not one in the same. Idk if you can just group it all into one thing. Most people can be satisfied by having a partner, but then you get pedos who have significant others and are sexually active with them, but still lust after little kids because the sex with the adult isn't enough for them. Then you have the pedos who only want to fuck kids, like they can't get it up without imagining being with a kid. It reminds me of hearing about how some sexual serial killers are described to doing what they do because they literally couldn't get off without beating the shit out of someone. Like the violent rape and murder was required, they could never just live with second best and get a wife.

I guess my point ends at me seeing pedophilia as some kind of degen fetish or something that can occur on top of being straight or gay, and maybe it occurs more often with gays- idk haven't read enough to say, but I don't think it's as simple as gay + pedo go hand in hand.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 17, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> Makes me wonder if being a pedo is a separate issue on top of having homosexual attraction, not one in the same


It is.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Sep 17, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> It is.


From your profile/thread, I'm gathering you would know


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 17, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Except this, and this, and this, and this, and this, and this, and this, and so on.



I've gone through them all. Funny how they support exactly what I have been saying. You really got me there!

Including this gem:




Funny also how you have 2 links that link to exactly the same place and 1 link that just links to the general page of what another link already pointed to a specific one. Padding our homework, are we?



ryu289 said:


> Right...did they give any evidence? And weren't associated with this woman?


No they were not associated with Judith Reisner.

What kind of evidence, realisticly, would you expect someone who was raped at 6 by their father to give? There was evidence of correspondance and a table in a journal in which the orgasms were recorded, that's it.

Btw I understand why you want to attack Reisner. After she won a court case against playboy proving they didn't just publish child pornography but had hundreds of valid examples produced for court.... well that kind of pedophile exposer has to be attacked, right?



ryu289 said:


> So you trust some rando ecofascist as a good source? Nice try.


You absolute retard, that's just someone who re-uploaded it. That isn't the professor speaking. The fact you have no issue with what he said speaks volumes.

Keep defending pedophile, oh virtuous pedo.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 17, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> I guess my point ends at me seeing pedophilia as some kind of degen fetish or something that can occur on top of being straight or gay, and maybe it occurs more often with gays- idk haven't read enough to say, but I don't think it's as simple as gay + pedo go hand in hand.


The venn diagram between pedophilia and gays is not a circle. But there is considerably more overlap between the two than there is between between pedophilia and straights. Though that does depend on victimisation stats, so it could be the case that straight people have equal or more desire for kids, but just don't do the same amount of molestation and raping.

As a gay fellow pointed out earlier in thia thread, prevalence if chickenlovers is fairly high and not very taboo in the gay scene. I too have personal experiences in seeing and hearing that. You used to be able to find plenty of youtube videos about this, with secret mics /cameras, but that has been sanitized now.

Particucarly the relaxed and "that's how things are" attitude made clear that it is a pretty common and accepted thing. And I'll re-iterate that you have famous lgbtq plays like vagina mologues that literally have scenes about this and calling it "if it was rape it was a good rape". When plays that put it front and center and win awards, you know it's not some spurious connection.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 17, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> The venn diagram between pedophilia and gays is not a circle. But there is considerably more overlap between the two than there is between between pedophilia and straights. Though that does depend on victimisation stats, so it could be the case that straight people have equal or more desire for kids, but just don't do the same amount of molestation and raping.


The Mayo study found that hereosexuals were more likely to be commiting familial acts of harm and for some reason it was more likely to be father/daughter harm.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 17, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> The Mayo study found that hereosexuals were more likely to be commiting familial acts of harm and for some reason it was more likely to be father/daughter harm.


I'll have to read that some time.

But just to be clear, the difference between rate of offending is still incredible.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 17, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I'll have to read that some time.
> 
> But just to be clear, the difference between rate of offending is still incredible.


Yep 11:1 is insane difference. Going to have to see if i can find anything anecdotal on why. The fact it is non-familial I wonder if thats a big portion to it. Could the familial bounds cause some unconscious taboo that supercedes the fact they are willing to abuse a child.

Should be able to pull it off google scholar, heres the info on the study.
Link


----------



## Pentex (Sep 17, 2021)

ryu289 said:
			
		

> Also most of the gay community went out of it's way to distance themselves from NAMBLA *since the 90s*.





ryu289 said:


> No it was happening a bit before that:


Just imagine what your opinion will be tomorrow without ever acknowledging that your original, even if read favorably, was omitted important facts indicative of the ILGA's motives, and unfavorably, those omissions were deceptive.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 17, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I've gone through them all. Funny how they support exactly what I have been saying. You really got me there!
> 
> Including this gem:


You mean the one that says Kinsey is wrong and they are using a different analysis unlike what you claimed here:


Lemmingwise said:


> Nearly every study, nearly every news article used a kinsey article to aupport their view of how prevalent homosexuality is.


Off course Kinsey never said that "at least 10% of the population was homosexual." In his book, page 651,
he said "10 per cent of the males are more or less exclusively homosexual (i.e., rate 5 or 6) for at least three years between the ages of 16 and 55." The 5 and 6 are ratings on his heterosexual-
homosexual rating scale, 6 being "exclusively homosexual" and 5 being "predominantly homosexual, but incidentally heterosexual." Kinsey placed only 4% as "exclusively homosexual throughout their lives, after the onset of adolescence."

The link was about the professor speaking in that video, not the person uploading it.


Lemmingwise said:


> What kind of evidence, realisticly, would you expect someone who was raped at 6 by their father to give? There was evidence of correspondance and a table in a journal in which the orgasms were recorded, that's it.


I already explained:


Did they give evidence that their fathers raped them?


Lemmingwise said:


> Btw I understand why you want to attack Reisner. After she won a court case against playboy proving they didn't just publish child pornography but had hundreds of valid examples produced for court.... well that kind of pedophile exposer has to be attacked, right?


Actually it was a freedom of speech issue that had nothing to do whether or not she was telling the truth:


> The judge now finds that the EO cannot be blamed. Everyone can express their own opinion and the press can publish it, according to the verdict. The fact that the broadcaster failed to ask the magazine for a response is not a disaster, according to the court. However, it would have graced the broadcaster if it had been stated that the research is dated and that the researcher is at least controversial in her own country.


&


> The broadcaster also does not want to rectify the statement of the American researcher about the alleged relationship between the nude photos and incest and rape. It is not the EO who says that, but the expert, the lawyer argued. It is an opinion which the broadcaster has never adopted. According to Le Poole, the EO cannot rectify it either.


In fact she wasn't the one being sued but the broadcaster. Yet she takes it as a victory for herself?
When she legit went to court she lost:


> The Kinsey Institute refuted Reisman's allegations prompting a lawsuit filed in 1991 by Reisman against the Institute's then director June Reinisch and Indiana University. Reisman alleged defamation of character and slander. Reisman's attorney "withdrew from the case" in 1993, and "in June 1994 the court dismissed Reisman's case with prejudice [which means that Reisman is prohibited from refiling the suit].


So she's a big baby.


Pentex said:


> Just imagine what your opinion will be tomorrow without ever acknowledging that your original, even if read favorably, was omitted important facts indicative of the ILGA's motives, and unfavorably, those omissions were deceptive.


And it turns out that other gay organizations besides that one were against Nambla far longer. That is a dishonest ommission from you.


----------



## Resident Evil (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm 18. Gay. And for the long time I've understood my sexuality, it's become inherently clear- there is a disproportionate amount of pedophiles in the gay community, and it's very clear to see why.

Some may say it's because gay people are inherently wired to like children, which scientifically isn't true. Some may say it's bad chance and that it's just coincidence, which I find just as untrue. So, what exactly is it?

Social factors, and blend-herd mentality.

Kids, they're fragile things. They get hurt easy, they believe things easy, and when something personal is said about them it sticks. Sometimes for the minute that someone says it. Other times forever.

LGBTQ people, despite being lauded on the internet, is still not widely accepted. At least not where I lived, in Chicago. People got beaten over these things, with weapons, and violently, and left crying on the streets. Just young kids who wanted to feel like they belonged, and naively believed their friends would be okay with it.

I'd know because I was one of those kids. It's been many years since it's happened, since I learned to defend myself, but at the time I was very hurt. And felt more alone then ever.

It's not hard to imagine opportunistic and vile cockroaches would use tactics of comfort and consistency to gain the loyalty of isolated and damaged people. Then, exploit them. Use "Favor for a Favor" mentality.

Young vulnerable people will do anything to feel alive, or at least okay. It's terrible, but it is the nature of an innocent mind.

So where does blend herd come in?

Many homosexuals will shelter these abominations because they were supported, and are willing to cover because they feel like they owe monsters something in return for their "Support".

It is truly horrifying. Those who do this, accomplices and bystanders, deserve to go to the deepest darkest maws of hell so they may be swallowed whole.

This "community" nonsense around what we like sexually needs to stop. It's gross. It protects those that deserve nothing, and endangers those who haven't lived much of a life at all.

Edit: Clubs, Sports, anything but indulging in soley your sexual identity. You are not all of that, and it is not all of you. You are a person, not a character.


----------



## Pentex (Sep 17, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> And it turns out that other gay organizations *besides that one* were against Nambla far longer.


We've gone from 'the gay community' (false) to, 'this particular clique of lesbians opposed pedophilia' (even if true doesn't rehabilitate the original claim, nor does it rebut mine).



ryu289 said:


> That is a dishonest ommission from you.


"NO U!"

Basic bitch pressure flips don't work on me. Step your game up.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 17, 2021)

Pentex said:


> We've gone from 'the gay community' (false) to, 'this particular clique of lesbians opposed pedophilia' (even if true doesn't rehabilitate the original claim, nor does it rebut mine).


I also pointed out the gay community was separating from the pedophile movement in 1990 as seen here: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2086634/


> In the United States, as the gay movement has retreated from its vision of sexual freedom for all in favor of integration into existing social and political structures, it has sought to marginalize cross-generational love as a "non-gay" issue.


More dishonesty from you it seems.
And from the other article it wasn't a "particular clique" of lesbians


> Lesbians made their dissent heard again in 1980, when they attempted to have NAMBLA removed from the gay pride march in New York. At the march, a 15-year-old boy was presented as a speaker who defended man-boy love on behalf of NAMBLA. Mark Moffett Jr., a prominent youth activist with the Gay Youth of New York, was recently honored by the AIDS Memorial.
> 
> Lesbians created a caucus which specifically called upon women to split away from the pride march, stating that the pride organizing committee had "been dominated" by NAMBLA and its supporters. At the entrance to the official march at Central Park, lesbian delegates attempted to turn people away and discourage their participation.
> 
> In 1981, lesbians drew the ire of Thorstad and his pedophile entourage when they successfully had Thorstad removed from the Cornell University May Gay Day festival, where he had been invited as a speaker.





> But in 1986, the lesbians and their hard-fought battle won out. NAMBLA was removed from the Los Angeles pride parade. But, despite their efforts, Harry Hay marched with a signboard which protested their exclusion*.*


Off course it wasn't just lesbians in general....other like the Human Right's Campaign Fund were against them
And you fail to mention that the IGLA still lost their status from the UN over this.


----------



## Resident Evil (Sep 17, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> I also pointed out the gay community was separating from the pedophile movement in 1990 as seen here: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2086634/
> 
> More dishonesty from you it seems.


>"Oh , a thread to express my displeasure of the large amount of pedophiles in the LGBTQ community! I'll write my feelings and experiences on the matter here, and get honest feedback from people who agree or disagree!"
>Posts
>Scrolls up
>Pedophile fuckhead who can't stop multiposting, multi quoting, link spamming and shitting up discourse

Jump into a bathtub with multiple electric eels, please. I beg of you.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 17, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> No it was happening a bit before that:
> 
> 
> See? 4 years before the voting...
> Even before that


Calm down you pedophile faggot.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 17, 2021)

Handsome Tard AI said:


> >Pedophile fuckhead who can't stop multiposting, multi quoting, link spamming and shitting up discourse


I just love how you have no evidence to rebut me.


----------



## Resident Evil (Sep 17, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> I just love how you have no evidence to rebut me.


I just love how there's ten page worth of archives, screenshots, and testimonial from every site anyone's ever been to, that you're a nonce and try pushing for children in sexual scenarios to be normalized. you're a sick and deranged individual. You are not loved and never will be. You are not accepted and never will be. You're an ogre in man's skin.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 17, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Yes there is, you are not reproducing


If you mean that there isn't a biological rationale for it and the "being gay is genetic" claims, then sure.

But if you are insinuating that all forms of physical intimacy which "aren't reproducing" are wrong, that's quite a radical position, and I'm only aware of very devout Catholics who might argue this (not even most Protestants would).


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 17, 2021)

Handsome Tard AI said:


> I just love how there's ten page worth of archives, screenshots, and testimonial from every site anyone's ever been to, that you're a nonce and try pushing for children in sexual scenarios to be normalized.


Which is why I am pointing out how homosexuality is not the same as pedophilia?


----------



## Pentex (Sep 17, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> I also blind linked to a faggot marxist pedophile.


Hyperlinks are not a substitute for an argument. 

Lay as much claim to lesbians defending pedophiles (Stop the Witchhunt Committee) as you do to lesbians opposing pedophilia to improve their own leverage within the 'movement.' (LFL)



ryu289 said:


> More dishonesty from you it seems.


Touched a nerve, did I?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 17, 2021)

Pentex said:


> Hyperlinks are not a substitute for an argument.


It's called citing sources and you don't give any evidence they are wrong


Pentex said:


> Lay as much claim to lesbians defending pedophiles (Stop the Witchhunt Committee) as you do to lesbians opposing pedophilia to improve their own leverage within the 'movement.' (LFL)


Um you give no sources for this....at this point I assume you are just making things up


Pentex said:


> Touched a nerve, did I?


Funny, it looks like I could say the same for you.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 17, 2021)

Handsome Tard AI said:


> At least not where I lived, in Chicago.


I have the image of chicago being very black, but I'm sure that's not exactly true for the suburbs. Do you think that played any role in the low acceptance of homosexuality for you growing up?



Handsome Tard AI said:


> This "community" nonsense around what we like sexually needs to stop. It's gross. It protects those that deserve nothing, and endangers those who haven't lived much of a life at all.


Why quit a winning strategy? Every regime needs it commissars, its secret police, its enforcers.

The myth of calling these people a community allows them to leverage being a kind of celebrated class (among the left wing loyalists) to lead charges against everyone unwilling to submit (including small time bakers).

If they more honestly wore their secret police uniforms it's harder to do their sting operations. They're not even officially employed and therefor hard to point to any accountability.

Like I'm sure @ryu289 is not on the payroll. In fact, by being organised around sexual desires, there is simultaneously a kind of passionate fervor behind it and the fear that every engagement of that passion will be curbed if they "lose the culture war". And considering the connection to anything long term (multigenerational) is rare for sexual deviants, it's all about the materialistic here and now, the next orgasm.

So yeah, what's the incentive for the "community" to give up their PR shield? And lose their power? Sure we might end up saving some kids, but what about my discord chats with that cute 16 year old?

And be more truthful about history, how homosexuality wasn't the kind of death sentence it previously was? Like Turing, who lived in a time where it wasn't accepted to be openly gay. British intelligence was long aware of his homosexuality and put extra tabs on him for the risk this made him to be blackmailed by foreign spies.

But it wasn't until he reported a break in crime and autisticly admitted to homosexual relations in a public, legal document, that he forced the authorities hand at responding to it.


----------



## Pentex (Sep 17, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Um you give no sources for this....at this point I assume you are just making things up


Good job revealing that you don't even read your own shit before you link it.


			
				David Thorsted said:
			
		

> On February 22, 1983, the Stop the Witchhunt Committee (a group of lesbians and gay men whose aim was to defend NAMBLA in the face of state repression) co-sponsored a forum with New York University's Libertarian Student Association  on "An Introduction to the Man/Boy Love Issue."


----------



## Resident Evil (Sep 17, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I have the image of chicago being very black, but I'm sure that's not exactly true for the suburbs. Do you think that played any role in the low acceptance of homosexuality for you growing up?


Blacks and Mexicans hate fags overall, so. I'd say so. No one in general is accepting of it though. 

But yes, stereotypically, the Mexican and Black population have a deep hatred for gay people. Suburbs is mostly white but they also hate fags. They just don't do anything about it. The most accepting is a very rich suburb named Schaumburg, and even then it's back handed.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 17, 2021)

Pentex said:


> Good job revealing that you don't even read your shit before you link it.


That didn't come from any of my sources.  It was from here. Also how does this prove that the gay rights movement as a whole was ok with NAMBLA until 1994 like you claim?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Did they give evidence that their fathers raped them


I ask again. What evidence do you realisticly expect someone who at 18 or so discovers that what their father did to them at 6 years old is not normal, but rape and child abuse, what evidence do you realisticly expect them to be able to produce?



ryu289 said:


> Also how does this prove that the gay rights movement as a whole was ok with NAMBLA until 1994 like you claim



Nig, you yourself said they distanced themselves at that time. Could you be more dishonest?


----------



## Pentex (Sep 18, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> That didn't come from any of my sources.


LOL you actual retarded kike.


ryu289 said:


> It was from here.


I know.









Give serious consideration to roping yourself.

Also, those LOL those edits.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> What evidence do you realisticly expect someone who at 18 or so discovers that what their father did to them at 6 years old is not normal, but rape and child abuse, what evidence do you realisticly expect them to be able to produce?


So how do they prove it then? You see the problem here right?


Lemmingwise said:


> And be more truthful about history, how homosexuality wasn't the kind of death sentence it previously was?


Really? Even where it is legal, it is dangerous.


Lemmingwise said:


> But it wasn't until he reported a break in crime and autisticly admitted to homosexual relations in a public, legal document, that he forced the authorities hand at responding to it.


So they didn't castrate him like other homosexuals but when he admitted it to cops that no longer mattered?


Pentex said:


> Give serious consideration to roping yourself.


So wait, you link to an article that points out that much of gay rights movement was growing against NAMBLA before 1994, unlike what you were claiming before (see pg. 253-254)? It shows how the gay rights movement was going out of it's way to distance itself.  Also I only had the abstract before and when I looked up that quote you gave, it didn't give me the title. 

Again, how does this prove that the gay rights movement as a whole was ok with NAMBLA until 1994 like you claim? Because  David Thorsad, the pedo advocate and author of that paper tries to make it seem his side has more support from the gay community, than what was happening in reality.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

Handsome Tard AI said:


> Blacks and Mexicans hate fags overall, so. I'd say so. No one in general is accepting of it though.
> 
> But yes, stereotypically, the Mexican and Black population have a deep hatred for gay people. Suburbs is mostly white but they also hate fags. They just don't do anything about it. The most accepting is a very rich suburb named Schaumburg, and even then it's back handed.


Just in case you missed it, I added a lot to that post in an edit, in case you're interested.

I was more trying to ask how much of your experience being unaccepted came from minorities, or if they weren't much of a factor to it.


----------



## Resident Evil (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Just in case you missed it, I added a lot to that post in an edit, in case you're interested.
> 
> I was more trying to ask how much of your experience being unaccepted came from minorities, or if they weren't much of a factor to it.



Minorities hated me, but I also lived in a near entirely minority population. So it don't say much.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

Handsome Tard AI said:


> Minorities hated me, but I also lived in a near entirely minority population. So it don't say much.


I think you mean near entirely majority?


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Sep 18, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> If you mean that there isn't a biological rationale for it and the "being gay is genetic" claims, then sure.
> 
> But if you are insinuating that all forms of physical intimacy which "aren't reproducing" are wrong, that's quite a radical position, and I'm only aware of very devout Catholics who might argue this (not even most Protestants would).


Devoting yourself to a life of not reproducing =/ sometimes having casual sex


----------



## Pentex (Sep 18, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Also I only had the abstract before...


Reddit.
Return there.


----------



## The Spice boi (Sep 18, 2021)

Lmfao was not expecting a cameo from @ryu289 that's for sure. This thread just got more interesting


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Even where it is legal, it is dangerous




Lmao, thinking you're denied a promotion because of your sexuality is discrimination. That's not the same as dangerous. I'll repeat the question could you be any more dishonest?



ryu289 said:


> So how do they prove it then? You see the problem here right?



If we remove self-reporting on victimisation, you lose almost all evidence of lgbtq victimisation. You have posted no shortage of links that use exactly that kind of data and reasoning. You undermine almost all your points by only wanting to include ironclad, court proven victimisation. Again, your intellectual dishonesty is in full display.

Yes, I don't think we should assume every claim is true, whether coming from a scientist or proclaimed rape victim. But some preponderance should be given to them. You have now admitted you don't care about about women that say they have been raped when it implicates kinsey, but you do care when it affects lgbtq of all types. 

You're a political ideologue, and all your reasoning has been in favor of lgbtq and protecting pedophiles. Even while also arguing there is 0% link. Next time, try and pick a lane when you try to propagandize.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Lmao, thinking you're denied a promotion because of your sexuality is discrimination. That's not the same as dangerous. I'll repeat the question could you be any more dishonest?


Look more


> Just under 50% of trans workers said they had been passed over for a job or *fired *because of their gender identity.


In fact the one you quoted mentioned being fired and harassed as well.


> One in four LGBTQ+ workers said they’d experienced sexual harassment at work. Just over 20% said they’d been physically harassed as well.





> Nearly 60% of respondents who said they experienced discrimination or harassment said the person who abused them referenced religious beliefs as justification for doing so. According to the study, respondents told researchers, for example, they were told to pray that they were not LGBTQ+, told they were going to Hell or that they were an abomination, or being told quotes from the Bible.


True this sort of harassment is not quite the same as being thrown out of your home for being gay, or kidnapped for torture, sexual harassment seemingly everywhere, beaten by cops....


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> In fact the one you quoted mentioned being fired and harassed as well


We were talking about faggots, not the mentally ill. You're talking about trannies.



> Nearly 60% of respondents who said they experienced discrimination or harassment



Oh so when a 6 year old girl claims to be raped, you want incontrovertible proof. But when an adult lesbian says the reason she was harassed was because she was lesbian, you take it on good faith?

I think everybody already knew what type of person you were, but thanks for eliminating every inch of doubt anyone might have still had.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> We were talking about faggots, not the mentally ill. You're talking about trannies.


The article discussed lgbtq people as a whole.


Lemmingwise said:


> Oh so when a 6 year old girl claims to be raped, you want incontrovertible proof. But when an adult lesbian says the reason she was harassed was because she was lesbian, you take it on good faith?


You said they were adults who claimed they were molested as children by people paid by Kinsey, but admitted they couldn't prove it.

Meanwhile have numerous studies showing that harassment and assult is a real thing over and over again:








						Survey finds 70% of LGBT people sexually harassed at work
					

Study shows ‘hidden epidemic’ with BME women and those with disabilities most affected




					www.theguardian.com
				











						Link Between LGBT, Religion & Homelessness, Suicide
					

Being gay or in any way sexually different can be a real challenge for people who live in religious communities, and it appears that the higher the




					www.patheos.com
				











						Over 80 Percent of LGBTQ+ Service Members Report Sexual Harassment in Military
					

The repeal of “Don’t Ask, Don’t Tell” hasn’t ended discrimination in the military.




					www.them.us
				











						Bullying and suicide risk among sexual minority youth in the United States
					

Bullying is associated with increased suicide risk and maladaptive development for sexual minority youth (SMY). The purpose of this study is to determ…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				





			https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/ppc.12398
		



			https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/00224499.2019.1591334
		






						SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals
					

Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.




					journals.sagepub.com
				






Lemmingwise said:


> I think everybody already knew what type of person you were, but thanks for eliminating every inch of doubt anyone might have still had.


Your tu quoque doesn't work here.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> You said they were adults who claimed they were molested as children by people paid by Kinsey, but admitted they couldn't prove it.


False. The link between kinsey and their abuser was provable. It's just that the rape wasn't. You have continually dodged the question how an adult could prove that they were raped by their parent when they were 6.




ryu289 said:


> Your tu quoque doesn't work here.


Muh fallacy fallacy.

 Stop raping kids. Stop defending pedophiles.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Muh fallacy fallacy.


You don't show how it is though. Nice try deflecting and ignoring the rest of my comments.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> You don't show how it is though. Nice try deflecting and ignoring the rest of my comments.


Nor have you for any of the times you claimed x fallacy.



You've already admitted to:

1. Having different standards of proof for adult lgbtq members losing job opportunities than for underage rape victims
2. Finding the former more necessary to defend and the latter to attack
3. Not reading studies, just their abstracts
4. Ignoring the self reporting of homosexuals in this thread because they disagree with you


Why don't you quit while you're behind before you embarrass yourself further?





Lmao, the great defender of "there is no link between lgbtq and pedofilia" after pages of links defending lgbtq.

Also, thank you for proving my point, by example, better than any of my argumentation and sourcing would be able to do.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 18, 2021)

💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> There's nothing inherently wrong with same sex attraction.


There is. It is a mental illness like pedophilia, and that's why they're commonly found together. Does the word "comorbidity" mean anything to you?


----------



## The Spice boi (Sep 18, 2021)

Lol is @ryu289  even gay?

If no, fuck off. We don't want your help. Jesus fucking Christ people like you are 90% of the problem.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

The Spice boi said:


> Lol is @ryu289  even gay?
> 
> If no, fuck off. We don't want your help. Jesus fucking Christ people like you are 90% of the problem.


I think it's a tranny, judging from some of the links posted on his profile.

Although the fact that you wouldn't tell him to fuck off if he was gay, doesn't exactly help your position either


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 18, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> There is. It is a mental illness like pedophilia, and that's why they're commonly found together. Does that word "comorbidity" mean anything to you?


It doesn't hurt anyone, though. It's possible to be gay and not diddle kids or spread STDs.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 18, 2021)

💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> It doesn't hurt anyone, though. It's possible to be gay and not diddle kids or spread STDs.


Oh, sure. It's also possible to be a violent criminal and not a nigger, but those crime stats aren't going away.


----------



## The Spice boi (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I think it's a tranny, judging from some of the links posted on his profile.
> 
> Although the fact that you wouldn't tell him to fuck off if he was gay, doesn't exactly help your position either


Tbh he's just so fucking smug and annoying. I'd probably put my dick in a beehive to get him to go away. Any excuse will do lol


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 18, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Oh, sure. It's also possible to be a violent criminal and not a nigger, but those crime stats aren't going away.


It's also possible to be male and not violent even though males make up the vast majority of violent criminals.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 18, 2021)

💗Freddie Freaker💗 said:


> It's also possible to be male and not violent even though males make up the vast majority of violent criminals.


Absolutely, but there's a bit of a difference there, like with sexual assault. There's a lot of factors for why most rapists are men, not least of which is their superior physical strength compared to women, not that rape is inherent to men. You can't just look at numbers, you need to logically analyze this stuff and observe the world.

Observing gays, it's known that they're generally sexual deviants, and that's inherent unlike men being violent criminals or sexual predators. That's why diseases are so common among them, why they have an astronomical number of sexual partners, and, coming back around to the topic at hand, why most pedophiles are faggots.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Nor have you for any of the times you claimed x fallacy.


I did I pointed out:


> ryu289 said:
> 
> 
> > You said they were adults who claimed they were molested as children by people paid by Kinsey, but admitted they couldn't prove it.
> ...


Something which you sidestep:


Lemmingwise said:


> 1. Having different standards of proof for adult lgbtq members losing job opportunities than for underage rape victims


So I point out more than just losing job opportunities with numerous studies, but you ignore it?  Meanwhile you said:


Lemmingwise said:


> What evidence do you realisticly expect someone who at 18 or so discovers that what their father did to them at 6 years old is not normal, but rape and child abuse, what evidence do you realisticly expect them to be able to produce?


This is different than simply using a questionnaire like in the studies I mentioned.


Lemmingwise said:


> 3. Not reading studies, just their abstracts


As I explained:


ryu289 said:


> So wait, *you link to an article that points out that much of gay rights movement was growing against NAMBLA before 1994, unlike what you were claiming before* (see pg. 253-254)? It shows how the gay rights movement was going out of it's way to distance itself. Also *I only had the abstract before and when I looked up that quote you gave, it didn't give me the title.*





Lemmingwise said:


> Oh so when a 6 year old girl claims to be raped, you want incontrovertible proof.


You said they were adults making these claims decades after the fact:


Lemmingwise said:


> What evidence do you realisticly expect someone who at 18 or so discovers that what their father did to them at 6 years old is not normal, but rape and child abuse, what evidence do you realisticly expect them to be able to produce?





Lemmingwise said:


> If we remove self-reporting on victimisation, you lose almost all evidence of lgbtq victimisation. You have posted no shortage of links that use exactly that kind of data and reasoning. You undermine almost all your points by only wanting to include ironclad, court proven victimisation. Again, your intellectual dishonesty is in full display.


The fact that the results of these *surveys *(that usually have generalized questions)more or less repeat similiar results over and over, and over, raises a question, how many times does similiar results have to repeat before you admit that bias doesn't seem to be an issue here. These results are very similar to those found in other surveys as well as results gathered historically. This pattern of consistency supports the validity of the results

This is different than someone accusing another of a crime, as the later requires a preponderance of evidence.



Lemmingwise said:


> Lmao, the great defender of "there is no link between lgbtq and pedofilia" after pages of links defending lgbtq


Yeah that was a troll. Here is the real thing:



Amazing how you fall for it.


Lemmingwise said:


> 4. Ignoring the self reporting of homosexuals in this thread because they disagree with you


...where?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Yeah that was a troll. Here is the real thing:


So only the other one was true. Just adolescents. I guess we'll be watching the news until we see you come by and rape your mom.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> There's a lot of factors for why most rapists are men, not least of which is their superior physical strength compared to women,


I think it is one of the least reasons. Humans are toolusers. If women had has much desire and will to rape, they could use guns, knives, blackmail.


----------



## The Spice boi (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I think it is one of the least reasons. Humans are toolusers. If women had has much desire and will to rape, they could use guns, knives, blackmail.


This, not to mention that rape is very common in the animal kingdom, and a very useful reproductive strategy - if you can't get a female to willingly bear your children, then forcing her to works just as well.

Gross but nature doesn't really give a fuck about human sensibilities


----------



## Gimmick Account (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I think it is one of the least reasons. Humans are toolusers. If women had has much desire and will to rape, they could use guns, knives, blackmail.


That's still an extra hoop to go through. If macaroni and cheese came out of my natural physiology I'd eat it every day. But since I have to go all the way downstairs to the supermarket to get it it's usually only like six days a week.

It's pretty hard to separate out physicality and genetic/sexual economics like this. To the point that it's kinda moot. Men are more motivated and competent and do more shit in general, perhaps. Whether it's purely physiological or down to competitive imperative to whatever degree it's probably pointless to make comparisons this specific with one particular subset of men in isolation.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

Gimmick Account said:


> That's still an extra hoop to go through. If macaroni and cheese came out of my natural physiology I'd eat it every day. But since I have to go all the way downstairs to the supermarket to get it it's usually only like six days a week.
> 
> It's pretty hard to separate out physicality and genetic/sexual economics like this. To the point that it's kinda moot. Men are more motivated and competent and do more shit in general, perhaps. Whether it's purely physiological or down to competitive imperative to whatever degree it's probably pointless to make comparisons this specific with one particular subset of men in isolation.


Considering the difference between men and women in theft crime, violence crime and sex crime is somewhat comparable, I always assumed that the underlying cause is similar and probably testosterone/risk driven rather than mainly related to body strength.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I think it is one of the least reasons. Humans are toolusers. If women had has much desire and will to rape, they could use guns, knives, blackmail.


That requires a substantially higher amount of effort and planning, with a higher rate of failure. All a man needs to do is follow a woman foolish enough to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Their need to rape is also virtually non-existent, obviously (rape isn't all about power like feminists suggest, it's an inherently sexual act but they want to divorce the action from sex--I am not saying there's not an element of power but it is not usually the main motive).

One of the biggest reasons women don't rape much is the physical logistics of it, men are simply better equipped to, so to speak (although sexual assault more broadly is just as possible).

I don't know about this part, but I'd also assume male on male rape is typically committed against smaller, physically weaker men for similar reasons.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> That requires a substantially higher amount of effort and planning, with a higher rate of failure. All a man needs to do is follow a woman foolish enough to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Their need to rape is also virtually non-existent, obviously (rape isn't all about power like feminists suggest, it's an inherently sexual act but they want to divorce the action from sex--I am not saying there's not an element of power but it is not usually the main motive).
> 
> One of the biggest reasons women don't rape much is the physical logistics of it, men are simply better equipped to, so to speak (although sexual assault more broadly is just as possible).
> 
> I don't know about this part, but I'd also assume male on male rape is typically committed against smaller, physically weaker men for similar reasons.


Mostly agree.

My instincts/intuition tells me that male on male rape achieves assymetry typically through group vs single.

A (very) casual look at the stats suggest the most common types of male rape is that of children, inside prisons and during war (typically of prisoners). So... yeah. Circled right back to the original topic.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Sep 18, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> That requires a substantially higher amount of effort and planning, with a higher rate of failure. All a man needs to do is follow a woman foolish enough to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Their need to rape is also virtually non-existent, obviously (rape isn't all about power like feminists suggest, it's an inherently sexual act but they want to divorce the action from sex--I am not saying there's not an element of power but it is not usually the main motive).
> 
> One of the biggest reasons women don't rape much is the physical logistics of it, men are simply better equipped to, so to speak (although sexual assault more broadly is just as possible).
> 
> I don't know about this part, but I'd also assume male on male rape is typically committed against smaller, physically weaker men for similar reasons.


There is also the attitude from sexes towards being sexual assault, harassment and rape.

To PL abit to give an example. I work security, any door man will tell you women don't know when to keep their hands to themselves. Men are just unlikely to complain and even enjoy that kind of attention.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Considering the difference between men and women in theft crime, violence crime and sex crime is somewhat comparable, I always assumed that the underlying cause is similar and probably testosterone/risk driven rather than mainly related to body strength.


Yeah, it's basically tautological that these emergent behaviours from the same system are related and that includes both stress/risk response and strength expression. Men get to be the genetic kitchen sink across the board due to the nature of sexual reproduction which makes them more flexible and readily express extremes in any sense, but the relative sexual contrast is temporary and anything other mammals do we could do too if our environment (including cultural economics) demanded it for any length of time. Testosterone is a factor in both risk/stress processing and physical robustness but the other side of the equation can always be biologically modulated too (and it's not male-specific anyway). The point is all these negatives are just offshoots of positives or necessity.
It's interesting and something to be proud of as mutual collaborators in the human organism but pretty much totally irrelevant to this discussion since there's no comparable flip side. If Earth suddenly got invaded by sabretooth tigers from space we'd all be thankful that gays fuck kids.


----------



## The Spice boi (Sep 18, 2021)

Anyways, gays fuck kids. Are we all satisfied now? 

Another societal ill cured by Kiwifarms lol


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

The Spice boi said:


> Anyways, gays fuck kids. Are we all satisfied now?
> 
> Another societal ill cured by Kiwifarms lol


I am patting myself on the back so hard right now,  a piece of food dislodged itself from my esophagus.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Sep 18, 2021)

Handsome Tard AI said:


> I'm 18. Gay. And for the long time I've understood my sexuality, it's become inherently clear- there is a disproportionate amount of pedophiles in the gay community, and it's very clear to see why.
> This "community" nonsense around what we like sexually needs to stop. It's gross. It protects those that deserve nothing, and endangers those who haven't lived much of a life at all.
> 
> Edit: Clubs, Sports, anything but indulging in soley your sexual identity. You are not all of that, and it is not all of you. You are a person, not a character.


Being apart of the gay community for me is not about sex.  The reason why I hang around the gay community is because it's composed around a bunch of outsiders.  Effeminate men who for any reason couldn't fit into straight society.  Not everyone goes to gay event or gay clubs to get sexual satisfaction. Some people go there because they want a safe & secure place. So where are homosexuals to go?





Lemmingwise said:


> I have the image of chicago being very black, but I'm sure that's not exactly true for the suburbs. Do you think that played any role in the low acceptance of homosexuality for you growing up?
> 
> 
> Why quit a winning strategy? Every regime needs it commissars, its secret police, its enforcers.
> ...



What your talking about is a human problem. Like I mention above the gay community is composed of a bunch of individuals that couldn't fit into heterosexual society. Your argument makes the assumption that the sole motivator for the gay community not holding its members accountable or *abdicating it*s power is because of the orgasm. This statement misses the forest for the trees. But since this is sexuality and politics it would be hard to find the simple answer. To me, it's not about the sex. but the power. Power to protect what some people see has a safe space.


Have you thought that the reason why it most collectivists groups like blacks, Asians, and other is because they don't want to feel defenseless and powerless?   It's like China, France, Russia, United Kingdom, and the United States giving up their nuclear weapons. No individuals wants to feel like worthless piece of shit in world full of terrior. (no pun intended)  Although, I don't agree with most of the LGBTQ National Organization stance and polices, I don't want to be without it.

If there is no community, who is going to protect them? What do you suggest?




> And be more truthful about history, how homosexuality wasn't the kind of death sentence it previously was? Like Turing, who lived in a time where it wasn't accepted to be openly gay. British intelligence was long aware of his homosexuality and put extra tabs on him for the risk this made him to be blackmailed by foreign spies.
> 
> But it wasn't until he reported a break in crime and autisticly admitted to homosexual relations in a public, legal document, that he forced the authorities hand at responding to it.



The laws were stupid and why we're in this mess.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> If there is no community, who is going to protect them? What do you suggest?


I suggest that we treat it the same as the catholic church; keep shitting on the collective group that defends these practices instead of bringing them to justice and treat convicts like the pariah they deserve to be, and as example for others. Keep shitting on groups that prefer to close ranks instead of excising the bad actors and what's more than that, actively help bring them to justice, as virtuous people would without being asked.

Why does this need to be spelled out?

Btw kowtowing to minority groups is no less like giving up nuclear weapons. Your argument cuts both ways and is purely motivated by power.  

Thanks for stating that openly.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I suggest that we treat it the same as the catholic church; keep shitting on the collective group that defends these practices instead of bringing them to justice and treat convicts like the pariah they deserve to be, and as example for others. Keep shitting on groups that prefer to close ranks instead of excising the bad actors and what's more than that, actively help bring them to justice, as virtuous people would without being asked.
> 
> Why does this need to be spelled out?



My question was meant in regards to how people treat groups. Like I said no one wants to be treated like they're  worthless. Sorry for not being more clear about the context of the question.



> Btw kowtowing to minority groups is no less like giving up nuclear weapons. Your argument cuts both ways and is purely motivated by power.
> 
> Thanks for stating that openly.



I'm apolitical and don't vote. I just have the view that this society is a war of all, against all.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> My question was meant in regards to how people treat groups. Like I said no one wants to be treated like they're worthless


Why should your, or anyones, sexual desires lead to being valued/worth something?



Noir drag freak said:


> I'm apolitical and don't vote. I just have the view that this society is a war of all, against all.


From that perspective you probably think I'm being soft on fags. I haven't even killed any.

This is exactly compatible with what I said about lgbtq almost all being permanent culture warriors with only an interest in what happens during their own lifespan.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Sep 18, 2021)

> Why should your, or anyones, sexual desires lead to being valued/worth something?



Because sex carries cultural meaning and have consequences.  Do one thing and you're considered a man. Do another, and you're less of one.




Lemmingwise said:


> From that perspective you probably think I'm being soft on fags. I haven't even killed any.
> 
> This is exactly compatible with what I said about lgbtq almost all being permanent culture warriors with only an interest in what happens during their own lifespan.



LOL.  I'm NOT interested in being a cultural warrior. I was just making an observation. It seems like every group is at each others' throat.  I was talking to my straight female friends and they were telling me about how hard dating is for them.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> Because sex carries cultural meaning and have consequences. Do one thing and you're considered a man. Do another, and you're less of one.


Yet that is not the desire that is valued, but the participation and success at doing that which leads to children.



Noir drag freak said:


> LOL. I'm NOT interested in being a cultural warrior. I was just making an observation. It seems like every group is at each others' throat. I was talking to my straight female friends and they were telling me about how hard dating is for them.


It would probably be pretty easy to give them good advice compared to what they generally hear.

1. What are their ages?
2. How large is their sexual history?
3. What exactly are their dating goals?


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 18, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> If there is no community, who is going to protect them? What do you suggest?


Find people you know and personally like. The entire "COMMUNITY" shit is a big grift by NGOs and Companies to steal your wallet and tell you they are helping you.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Yet that is not the desire that is valued, but the participation and success at doing that which leads to children.



Touche.  So where does that leave gay men?



> It would probably be pretty easy to give them good advice compared to what they generally hear.
> 
> 1. What are their ages?
> 2. How large is their sexual history?
> 3. What exactly are their dating goals?



1. late 20s - early 30s
2. On the low side
3. Marriage or something that's long term


Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Find people you know and personally like. The entire "COMMUNITY" shit is a big grift by NGOs and Companies to steal your wallet and tell you they are helping you.



I think that's obvious.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> Touche. So where does that leave gay men?


In the closet, with their gay lover. Gedogenbeleid.

Or better yet, for those who want to help build a better culture in marriage with women and children.



Noir drag freak said:


> 1. late 20s - early 30s
> 2. On the low side
> 3. Marriage or something that's long term



So they wasted their most bankable years not getting married and are now closing to the wall, or have just past it (officially at 30, but in practise somewhere between 25 and 35 depending on genetics).

Not sure what n count you consider "low". To me that is n=1-3. But I'm assuming you mean 4-6?

Best way to go about it is to lower standards in how sexy they find a guy (one of the tragedies for women is that every new partner is likely to be less attractive than the last, due to youth and its fertility markers being prime selective pressures) and increase standards with how serious the guy is (even if that is a turnoff, and it usually is for women).

They should be going to places where they meet men. Dance classes, bookgroups, ultimate frisbee, church group. Basicly anything with mixed genders that fits with their own personality. Then they should have fun, make sure to look good going there and if they like a guy, not be afraid to move things along. But when going on dates, make some effort at finding how serious he is. Making some moves is a risky strategy for women, as it allows men who would not date them seriously to take advantage of them (I know I have), but it can help them land good men who are less players (aren't used to hitting on women and therefor; more likely to commit).

Birth control has put a competitive pressure on women to engage in sexual activities (or lose the guy to someone who does). But birth control does not eliminate all the risks (broken heart, pairbonding capacity).

One of the biggest problems for women these days  is inflated self-perceived value. Whether the amount of responses they get on dating apps, or the amount of men giving them attention (for sex, not long term relationship). But also because all of their experiences are based on how young she was yesterday, yesteryear etcetera.

Look at someone like leonardo dicaprio who has all the choice in the world. Every girlfriend has been drop dead gorgeous. And everyone got dumped when they passed the age of 24. 

There are about 8 women out there who have tasted the best of the best; but afterwards they have to settle for someone less than dicaprio. And less than if they had gone for someone lesser that they could lock down, because now they're 26, 28, 30.

This kind of mistake is made by women across the board.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Sep 18, 2021)

Every faggot I know is either a pedophile or became a faggot after being a victim to one.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 18, 2021)

WhoIsSutterKane said:


> Every faggot I know is either a pedophile or became a faggot after being a victim to one.


N= ?


----------



## Real Gay Autist (Sep 18, 2021)

Wanted to chime in with my experience. Get your TMI stickers ready, folks, or just skip the ill-advised powerlevel in the spoiler below.



Spoiler: PL



IRL gay here. I was groomed and molested as a kid. Definitely nowhere near as bad as what happens to some people but what happened to me wasn't right. Ofc I often wonder why he 'picked' me; maybe it was because I was clearly sensitive/vulnerable/whatever. Ofc I often wonder whether that experience 'made me' gay; it definitely shaped how I feel about my sexuality and my body. I was 19 before I started letting my friends and family hug me. That was also when I admitted to myself that I probably liked guys. My first real sexual experience, later that year, basically involved a guy getting me drunk and having his way with me. I was too autistic to understand how dating worked so it was kind of my fault tbh. Thankfully things have been safe for me since then.

Might edit and delete this later lol I know the Farmz isn't the place to share this shit but I wanted to show where my perspective comes from.



My feeling is that there is _some kind_ of issue with childhood sexual abuse in the gay community. Instinctively, and maybe this is just projecting, it _feels_ like a lot of the gay guys I know have some kind of formative male/male sexual experience at a young age. While some of these in my view straightforwardly amount to abuse, others are seen (at least amongst gays) as a slightly older guy showing a younger guy the ropes, à la _Call me by your name_. That film is super-popular, as are other gay films/literature with similar dynamics, despite the age gap. I have been surprised by just how many gay guys are into the age gap (e.g. daddy/son fetish, which is very common) or non-consensual situations (e.g. rape or incest, fantasies of the latter being shockingly common IME). All this doesn't mean much, of course: I could probably write some of the same things about the straight 'community'. But there is a difference: what I wrote here I would _never_ be able to verbalize amongst my peers.

The Born This Way™ crowd has monopolized discussion of homosexuality and its aetiology to the extent that questioning it amounts to homophobia. I have lots of thoughts on that and have sperged about it elsewhere. Suffice it to say that _not _being able to talk about the origins of homosexuality does more harm than good in my opinion, since it forces people with homosexual desire to buy in wholesale to a set of ideologies and practices which can cause harm e.g. hookup culture, or just gay culture in general really - people who don't fit into that feel really alienated and alone and usually solve that in pretty self-destructive ways e.g. too much sex, gayceldom, substance abuse. I've seen too many gay guys fuck their souls to death in their 20s to ignore it. The correct therapeutic response to issues of that kind is to take an open, wide, deep and compassionate investigation; however, in the case of gay malaise everything can be investigated and blamed _except_ the nature and origins of the sexuality itself. You spend your evenings huffing drugs and getting your ass torn apart as you're gang-raped by a bunch of men you call 'daddy'? Forget therapy, forget asking _why_! "Yassss Queen, go off!!!" is the only acceptable response! Cut to Freud spinning in his grave.

If I'm told contradicting the Born This Way™ mantra is haram, my go-to response is: _Why does homosexuality have to be set aside a biological or genetic abnormality, when perfectly good psychological frameworks exist for explaining it? _We wouldn't and don't do the same when talking about straight people. The point of my post is, ultimately, to say that links between childhood sexual abuse and adult homosexuality are left undiscussed because it would count as associating homosexuality and pedophilia. This also could mean, as others have mentioned, that degenerate sexual behavior is accepted (perhaps increasingly so) in the gay 'community' because questioning why someone is exclusively into 'dads'/'sons' 20 years older/younger is kink-shaming at best and homophobic at worst.


----------



## Noir drag freak (Sep 18, 2021)

Real Gay Autist said:


> Wanted to chime in with my experience. Get your TMI stickers ready, folks, or just skip the ill-advised powerlevel in the spoiler below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was a study done that gender nonconformity in childhood is a risk for being sexually abused as well as other types of abuses. Gender nonconformity is more likely to be linked to adult heterosexuality. So why doesn't gender nonconformity increases ones chances at being molested?  Where you isolated as a child? How was your relation with your male peers? How was your relationship with your father? All those factors increases one's chance up being molested or homosexual.



			Childhood Gender Nonconformity: A Risk Indicator for Childhood Abuse and Posttraumatic Stress in Youth
		



			A Meta-Analysis of Disparities in Childhood Sexual Abuse, Parental Physical Abuse, and Peer Victimization Among Sexual Minority and Sexual Nonminority Individuals
		



			Gender Nonconformity and Peer Victimization: Sex and Sexual Attraction Differences by Age
		





> The correct therapeutic response to issues of that kind is to take an open, wide, deep and compassionate investigation; however, in the case of gay malaise everything can be investigated and blamed _except_ the nature and origins of the sexuality itself. You spend your evenings huffing drugs and getting your ass torn apart as you're gang-raped by a bunch of men you call 'daddy'? Forget therapy, forget asking _why_! "Yassss Queen, go off!!!" is the only acceptable response! Cut to Freud spinning in his grave.



I agree that a broad deep investigation into the origins of homosexuality is needed. Why does homosexuals or homosexuality need to be handle with kid gloves.



Edit to Add:
I don't believe people are born homosexual.  There is probably is homosexual tendency at most.  I think the molestation is probably part of a bigger conversation.  Molestation is a piece of the puzzle.  Isolated, alienated children are the most likely to get to molested, even LGBT, or both.  There is this book called "Fire Shut Up in My Bones " by Charles M Blow. He was molested on two occasions.  Once by his male cousin and the other by his great uncle.  He ended up being bisexual, but he's mostly sexually and romantically attracted to the opposite sex.  In accordance to the the study I posted, Charles wrote about growing up as a gender nonconforming child in the South.   That alienated him further from the people around him. 

Would expanding the idea of what it means to be a boy or girl lead to less alienation which would lead to less molestation?


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm Ryu-sexual. I'm sexually attracted to website links, devils advocate, and my attraction to pedophiles, trannies, and other lunatics; even better if they are all of them in one. Insta coom for da coomer.


----------



## Bonesjones (Sep 20, 2021)

This Ryu guy sure is ok with being a pedophile but you call him gay? Watch out he's gonna throw a whole Wikipedia at you.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 20, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> Would expanding the idea of what it means to be a boy or girl lead to less alienation which would lead to less molestation


It leads to more alienation, because it is based on lies and propaganda in the first place.

The thing about being a deviant that deviants must accept is that they are deviating. They take freedom instead of conforming and it actually makes sense for there to be a cost for that. If there is no social cost for nonconformity, then you don't make people safer, you put people in more danger as soft constraints are gone and people like Ryu can do whatever and everyone is told to accept it until they molest another kid again.

It does make sense for there to be a social cost in general for deviants; a soft social cost, not the hardwired and dictatorial social score cost of the technocracy that China already has and we are speeding up towards.

Considering the lgbtq generally supports everything that pushes us towards that regime, their freedom will be shortlived and cut short anyways. You get to be any gender you want, living in your pod, eating bugs and subjected to social pressures you can't even imagine yet, just like you couldn't imagine the current travel restrictions even 2 years ago.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Sep 20, 2021)

Let's be honest: the real title for this thread should be "Homosexuals Found Among Pedophile Community"


----------



## Noir drag freak (Sep 20, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> It leads to more alienation, because it is based on lies and propaganda in the first place.
> 
> The thing about being a deviant that deviants must accept is that they are deviating. They take freedom instead of conforming and it actually makes sense for there to be a cost for that. If there is no social cost for nonconformity, then you don't make people safer, you put people in more danger as soft constraints are gone and people like Ryu can do whatever and everyone is told to accept it until they molest another kid again.




My point is that male and female children shouldn't be alienated or isolated by their family for their falling outside of gender norms. A male child shouldn't have to feel different from other male children, just because he doesn't engage in rough and tumble play. A male child shouldn't feel like less of a male child because he doesn't engage in male typical behaviors for his culture.

I understand what you're saying about social cost for being a deviant. I agree that there should be a social cost. Social cost gives people's choices meaning. That's probably what is lacking right now.



Lemmingwise said:


> Considering the lgbtq generally supports everything that pushes us towards that regime, their freedom will be shortlived and cut short anyways. *You get to be any gender you want,* living in your pod, eating bugs and subjected to social pressures you can't even imagine yet, just like you couldn't imagine the current travel restrictions even 2 years ago.



But gender doesn't exist, just expression.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 21, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> But gender doesn't exist, just expression.


Absolute madness.



Noir drag freak said:


> My point is that male and female children shouldn't be alienated or isolated by their family for their falling outside of gender norms. A male child shouldn't have to feel different from other male children, just because he doesn't engage in rough and tumble play. A male child shouldn't feel like less of a male child because he doesn't engage in male typical behaviors for his culture.
> 
> I understand what you're saying about social cost for being a deviant. I agree that there should be a social cost. Social cost gives people's choices meaning. That's probably what is lacking right now.



Regarding social cost, it's like going to the kiwifarms. That makes all of us weirdo's and it's not something anyone should be proud of even if the site is fun.

As for "people shouldn't feel".... people that are different will feel different regardless. And be treated different. Trying to forcefully prevent that completely is a lot more harmful. Like the whole gender neutral raising of children, that you see in education locally in areas inside canada and sweden, for example. Probably a lot of other places. Telling kids gender or sex doesn't exist will end up confusing and harming them more.

It's the same blank slate theory, and it's intellectually the result of critical theory, which fundamentally denies any objective truths. It's a kind of thinkpoison that is one of the core elements of the intellectual rot in the west. It's applied to almost everything, and yes alssso to gender. Gender doesn't exist, you say. Madness.

If a male child engages in less male typical behaviour, then it means he is less acting like a male. I get that there's probably a lot of hurt and pain connected to that idea for you. And I don't know the degree to which you experienced isolation as a result, nor your response to some of that when you were a teen or older, when we start to develop some responsibility to how we're being treated.

Compare it to say; racism. If you translate what you said, you'd say, kids shouldn't feel like less of a white child when they're black. But that's what they are, black. It's like that well intentioned, inadvertently bigoted line "I don't see you as black". Seeing you as less of a male child, would have been seeing you as you were (I presume). Because I'm pretty sure that on the spectrum, you lean far into the efffeminate male territory, right?

Now I don't think it's something you should be bullied for every day, but I also think it should make you immune from jokes from peers, or criticism. None of us perfectly fit the roles we play in life, but good education is at least learning what's expected in the roles we are to fill. That's why new generations will have so much difficulty being happy and/or satisfied with each other in relationships; this has already been on a bad path for decades. And denying the existence of biological sex is harmful. The current path of dismantling gender roles is a net harm. I don't mind that there are some deviants, but we're making deviancy the status quo and that is turning life bitter for all of us; for children more than anything.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Sep 21, 2021)

I feel bad for God honest gay parents who don't groom their kids to be like them, but said parents end up lumped with those pedo groomers types


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> I just love how you have no evidence to rebut me.


Even plebbit won't defend you for being a pedophile faggot


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Sep 21, 2021)

The Great Chandler said:


> gay parents who don't groom their kids to be like them,


Sure. And I feel sorry for unicorns and elves and gryphons and mermaids.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> It's the same blank slate theory, and it's intellectually the result of critical theory, which fundamentally denies any objective truths. It's a kind of thinkpoison that is one of the core elements of the intellectual rot in the west. It's applied to almost everything, and yes alssso to gender. Gender doesn't exist, you say. Madness.
> 
> If a male child engages in less male typical behaviour, then it means he is less acting like a male. I get that there's probably a lot of hurt and pain connected to that idea for you. And I don't know the degree to which you experienced isolation as a result, nor your response to some of that when you were a teen or older, when we start to develop some responsibility to how we're being treated.


It sounds like you are victim blaiming here. You are also falling for the ought-is fallacy here. I mean how do you determine how a person should act based on their biology? What you propose is very hazardous:








						The Masculinity Motivation | Stanford Law Review
					

The first reports emerged in October 2017 in the New York Times and the New Yorker that dozens of women had accused movie producer Harvey Weinstein of




					www.stanfordlawreview.org
				











						How ‘Boys Will Be Boys’ Still Poisons Our Legal System
					

Defenses like ‘locker-room talk’ aren’t just memorable Trump lines — they’re used to normalize male sexual violence in courtrooms nationwide




					melmagazine.com
				





Lemmingwise said:


> Trying to forcefully prevent that completely is a lot more harmful. Like the whole gender neutral raising of children, that you see in education locally in areas inside canada and sweden, for example. Probably a lot of other places. Telling kids gender or sex doesn't exist will end up confusing and harming them more.


Really?








						The Results of Sweden's Extreme Gender-Neutral Education
					

Sweden has led the way on extreme gender-neutral preschool education for twenty years; now a study summarizes the results. It turns out gender neutral education can reduce gender stereotypes.




					theswaddle.com
				











						Sweden’s gender-neutral preschools produce kids who are more likely to succeed
					

A new study looks at what the preschoolers do and do not associate with "boys" and "girls."




					qz.com
				











						How to Raise a Feminist Son (Published 2017)
					

We raise our girls to fight stereotypes and pursue their dreams, but we don’t do the same for our boys.




					www.nytimes.com
				



This isn't telling kids that "gender" doesn't exist fyi. It's just to point out they have a choice and don't need to follow steryotypes


Lemmingwise said:


> And denying the existence of biological sex is harmful. The current path of dismantling gender roles is a net harm.


What some call "biological sex" depends on alot of factors going in a certain direction which we shouldn't take for granted.

Accordingly, "some people may cross-dress, some may want to socially transition," and others may decide to medically transition with hormone therapies or gender affirmation surgery notes the American Psychiatric Association.

And those who do so are almost always shown to be in good health: https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc...ng-term-mental-health-benefits-study-n1079911

https://www.transadvocate.com/cling...of-transgender-medical-literature_n_13842.htm

https://web.archive.org/web/2018090...image-sexual-functioning-and-quality-of-life/

https://genderanalysis.net/2015/09/...ransitioning-is-effective-gender-analysis-10/

https://genderanalysis.net/2019/12/...-gender-clinics-are-overwhelmingly-satisfied/

https://web.archive.org/web/2018090...eversal-statistics-a-clearer-picture-emerges/

https://www.forbes.com/sites/dawnst...tic-gender-at-early-age-just-like-other-kids/

https://kathrynhgordon.com/2018/05/...ed-statements-from-a-viral-ben-shapiro-video/



Lemmingwise said:


> Now I don't think it's something you should be bullied for every day, but I also think it should make you immune from jokes from peers, or criticism. None of us perfectly fit the roles we play in life, but good education is at least learning what's expected in the roles we are to fill.


See above. You can't just expect everyone to fit inside a narrow field of choices. And the abuse is done to force them in these boxes:








						Link Between LGBT, Religion & Homelessness, Suicide
					

Being gay or in any way sexually different can be a real challenge for people who live in religious communities, and it appears that the higher the




					www.patheos.com
				








						Disparities for LGBTQ and Gender Nonconforming Adolescents
					

By examining experiences of household dysfunction and abuse, disparities in patterns of adversity (such as polyvictimization) for LGBTQ and gender nonconforming adolescents are identified in this study.




					pediatrics.aappublications.org
				




If anything you are promoting genetic determinism.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> If anything you are promoting genetic determinism.


Yeah, but it's called biology.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Yeah, but it's called biology.


Wow, you ignore everything else I said...
In fact you also ignore me saying


> What some call "biological sex" depends on alot of factors going in a certain direction which we shouldn't take for granted.


You seem to conflate sex with gender. Sex which is usually categorized as female or male but there is variation in the biological attributes that comprise sex and how those attributes are expressed. Gender refers to the socially constructed roles, behaviours, expressions and identities of girls, women, boys, men, and gender diverse people.

Is it that hard to understand?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Wow, you ignore everything else I said...
> In fact you also ignore me saying
> 
> You seem to conflate sex with gender. Sex which is usually categorized as female or male but there is variation in the biological attributes that comprise sex and how those attributes are expressed. Gender refers to the socially constructed roles, behaviours, expressions and identities of girls, women, boys, men, and gender diverse people.
> ...


You literallly just cut and paste the first thing that came up when you google sex vs gender:


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Sex which is usually categorized as female or male but there is variation in the biological attributes that comprise sex and how those attributes are expressed. *Gender refers to the socially constructed roles, behaviours, expressions and identities of girls, women,* boys, men, and gender diverse people.
> 
> Is it that hard to understand?


What's the difference between an tomboy and a transman?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> You literallly just cut and paste the first thing that came up when you google sex vs gender:


So?
Is it wrong?


NerdShamer said:


> What's the difference between an tomboy and a transman?


Gender expression vs gender identity


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> So?
> Is it wrong?


From Merriam-Webster:
Sex :

Either of the two major forms of individuals that occur in many species and that are distinguished respectively as female or male especially on the basis of their reproductive organs and structures                                                                                   
The sum of the structural, functional, and sometimes behavioral characteristics of organisms that distinguish males and females
Gender:

The behavioral, cultural, or psychological traits typically associated with one sex

This is why we state transgender and not transexual (which was deemed a derogatory word).


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Gender expression vs gender identity


But does it still count if there's an "tomboy to transmasc" pipeline?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Is it wrong?


Yes.


ryu289 said:


> Wow, you ignore everything else I said..


Get used to being ignored, pedo.


NerdShamer said:


> What's the difference between an tomboy and a transman?


The latter is mentally ill and fell for a growing cult of meat reshapers.


----------



## Thomas Talus (Sep 21, 2021)

Is it at all relevant to the discussion that the principal form of homosexuality in antiquity, across a broad spectrum of cultures, has been in the form of "socially dominant older male penetrates socially inferior younger male", often in the form of institutionalized pederasty? In Greco-Roman societies, citizens used boys and slaves, rather than having relations with each other; being the bottom in a relationship with another man would have been scandalous. In Japan, a man with status might take an actor as a lover, but again with the understanding that the actor would be the bottom, as acting was a less-than-reputable trade and you don't reverse the statuses like that. And in Afghanistan, we still have the Bacha Bazi floating around, centered around the abuse of boys. The only counter-example I can think of is the Two-Sprit thing, but even that required one of them to effectively take on a strictly female role.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> From Merriam-Webster:
> Sex :
> 
> Either of the two major forms of individuals that occur in many species and that are distinguished respectively as female or male especially on the basis of their reproductive organs and structures
> ...


Eh close enough.


NerdShamer said:


> But does it still count if there's an "tomboy to transmasc" pipeline?


Depends if the gender dysphoria/identity is persistent.


Lemmingwise said:


> Get used to being ignored, pedo.


It's very convenient for you to ignore stuff you can't rebut. 


Lemmingwise said:


> The latter is mentally ill and fell for a growing cult of meat reshapers.


No it isn't.
Accordingly, "some people may cross-dress, some may want to socially transition," and others may decide to medically transition with hormone therapies or gender affirmation surgery notes the American Psychiatric Association.

And those who do so are almost always shown to be in good health: https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc...ng-term-mental-health-benefits-study-n1079911

https://www.transadvocate.com/cling...of-transgender-medical-literature_n_13842.htm

https://web.archive.org/web/2018090...image-sexual-functioning-and-quality-of-life/

https://genderanalysis.net/2015/09/...ransitioning-is-effective-gender-analysis-10/

https://genderanalysis.net/2019/12/...-gender-clinics-are-overwhelmingly-satisfied/

https://web.archive.org/web/2018090...eversal-statistics-a-clearer-picture-emerges/

https://www.forbes.com/sites/dawnst...tic-gender-at-early-age-just-like-other-kids/

https://kathrynhgordon.com/2018/05/...ed-statements-from-a-viral-ben-shapiro-video/


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> It's very convenient for you to ignore stuff you can't rebut


You've been rebutted time and time again, in this thread and others and show no sign of learning, even sometimes using only data from your own links.

I'd have to be a real arse to continue trying. Fuck off pedo.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> It sounds like you are victim blaiming here. You are also falling for the ought-is fallacy here. I mean how do you determine how a person should act based on their biology? What you propose is very hazardous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like links?



How you like them links?

Stop digging your metaphorical grave on Kiwi Farms...

...try it IRL.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> And those who do so are almost always shown to be in good health:


First article says that it fixes the problem... To an extent, but they're more likely than the general population to seek mental health care.

I'm not reading the rest of the articles, but @Lemmingwise  can you trust an article by Zinnia Jones? Because that name sounds familiar around here.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> You've been rebutted time and time again, in this thread and others and show no sign of learning, even sometimes using only data from your own links.


And I have shown you guys can't read it right. But you tend to ignore that. 


NerdShamer said:


> To an extent, but they're more likely than the general population to seek mental health care.


The later shows other reasons: https://kathrynhgordon.com/2018/05/...ed-statements-from-a-viral-ben-shapiro-video/


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> The later shows other reasons: https://kathrynhgordon.com/2018/05/...ed-statements-from-a-viral-ben-shapiro-video/


For starters, do you have an estimate on the global population of transgendered people?

Because the way how percentages works is that the actions of an smaller group carries an proportionally larger weight than an larger community.

With that out of the way, that article describes most of the buttons that can pressed that can drive someone over the edge. My question is, how is that the trannies are this dysfunctional, even when you cave and give them what they want? Seriously, one of the studies cited a figure of an 39% suicide attempt amongst those who had their names respected?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> My question is, how is that the trannies are this dysfunctional, even when you cave and give them what they want?





NerdShamer said:


> Seriously, one of the studies cited a figure of an 39% suicide attempt amongst those who had their names respected?


You do realize its about abuse against them right? That doesn't help their dysphoria.
Not to mention this: https://kgordonlab.files.wordpress.com/2018/05/recognizetext.png


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> You do realize its about abuse against them right? That doesn't help their dysphoria.
> Not to mention this: https://kgordonlab.files.wordpress.com/2018/05/recognizetext.png


I'm saying that even if everyone goes out of their way to respect them, what's stopping them from cutting over some internalized hatred?

And that table is proving my point.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> I'm saying that even if everyone goes out of their way to respect them, what's stopping them from cutting over some internalized hatred?


You mean internalized homophobia?


NerdShamer said:


> And that table is proving my point


Even though it says nothing about internalized hatred? 
The study measured _whether people tend to recognize (in the sense that they can tell) that a person is TGNC _rather than _recognition_ in the sense I think you meant (_accepting a transgender person’s gender identity as valid — e.g., personally and/or legally)._
Look again.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Even though it says nothing about internalized hatred?
> The study measured _whether people tend to recognize (in the sense that they can tell) that a person is TGNC _rather than _recognition_ in the sense I think you meant (_accepting a transgender person’s gender identity as valid — e.g., personally and/or legally)._
> Look again.


But does yours mention internalized hatred? I see that you also posted an easily photoshoppable picture via a link as opposed to just copying it on to this forum, so you need to post a real source.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Cable said:


> But does yours mention internalized hatred? I see that you also posted an easily photoshoppable picture


Please prove that it is....
Then again, screw it,


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 21, 2021)

Data means nothing without the statistics behind it to support its significance. The fact your posting PNGs instead of the study seeems to state you do not wish us to fact check the study itself.

How many damn discord accounts do you have?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Please prove that it is....
> Then again, screw it,
> View attachment 2557743
> View attachment 2557744


*

HOW????*


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Even though it says nothing about internalized hatred?


Well, what else could be driving them off the cliff if nobody knows what they are?


ryu289 said:


>


My point is illustrated in the second image. And what happened to leading an double life if you're scared of your employers or parents finding out that you're trans?


GenociderSyo said:


> Data means nothing without the statistics behind it to support its significance.


It's roughly an minority of an minority and people avoid this by mainly hiding behind the percentages.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> *View attachment 2557756HOW????*


I see Discord, DeviantArt, Pinterest, and I think a few Chrome tabs.

Not sure about the rest.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Please prove that it is....
> Then again, screw it,
> View attachment 2557743
> View attachment 2557744


holy fuck, those Discord notifications. 
You wanna link this article? You obviously have access to this page, don't be afraid to post the link here.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> Data means nothing without the statistics behind it to support its significance. The fact your posting PNGs instead of the study seeems to state you do not wish us to fact check the study itself.


Ok then, here it is.


Cable said:


> You wanna link this article? You obviously have access to this page, don't be afraid to post the link here


Sure: https://kathrynhgordon.com/2018/05/...ed-statements-from-a-viral-ben-shapiro-video/


NerdShamer said:


> And what happened to leading an double life if you're scared of your employers or parents finding out that you're trans?


That is part of it as well. 


NerdShamer said:


> Well, what else could be driving them off the cliff if nobody knows what they are?


I just gave you all the factors. The ability to pass is one, and discrimination is a bigger one. Keep up.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> I see Discord, DeviantArt, Pinterest, and I think a few Chrome tabs.
> 
> Not sure about the rest.


Sorry for the doubleposting but I also notice a Patreon and likely _several_ Gmail notifications.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Sep 21, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> Data means nothing without the statistics behind it to support its significance. The fact your posting PNGs instead of the study seeems to state you do not wish us to fact check the study itself.
> 
> How many damn discord accounts do you have?
> View attachment 2557761


At least twice the age of his preferred groomees


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 21, 2021)

Found it:








						Fact-Checking 5 Suicide-Related Statements from a Viral Ben Shapiro Video
					

In a YouTube video titled, “Ben Shapiro DESTROYS Transgenderism and Pro-Abortion Arguments,” Shapiro made several claims about suicide. His video currently has 3,126,889 views, which is…




					kathrynhgordon.com
				




It's a blog post from 2018.

And the "study" is this:








						Suicide Thoughts and Attempts Among Transgender Adults
					






					williamsinstitute.law.ucla.edu
				



A flashy piece of infographics that mean nothing cause htey have no supports.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> Found it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he dumped it on the last page, but it's kind of hard to believe it when we aren't talking about actual numbers.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Yeah, he dumped it on the last page, but it's kind of hard to believe it when we aren't talking about actual numbers.


It's his motto just post a bunch of links he doesnt read.


----------



## Slime Tube (Sep 21, 2021)

From his own source:



> *Regardless, I don’t think that people typically claim that the entire explanation for the TGNC/general population suicide attempt rate disparity is due to meanness/bullying. Rather, the argument is that certain stressful factors (including some typically considered mean/bullying) may contribute to a higher risk for suicide attempts among transgender people.*



So the "treatment" doesn't cure the problem. Chopping off a mentally ill person's dick and then leaving him to kill himself doesn't strike me as particularly humane.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 21, 2021)

I gotta ask you @ryu289 here as you won't give me an answer on your page:
1. Why do you fetishize trans women so heavily? Just become a dickgirl fetishist like an anime fan
2. Do you have a job or do you have a tugboat that gives you money just so you can defend pedophilia online


ryu289 said:


> Ok then, here it is.
> 
> Sure: https://kathrynhgordon.com/2018/05/...ed-statements-from-a-viral-ben-shapiro-video/
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link, somehow. However I am not seeing how this goes against what @NerdShamer has said.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> It's his motto just post a bunch of links he doesnt read.


Well, it seems to be the norm for these sites to claim an percentage without the actual number of people who were interviewed. I think that I have an rough estimate of the national trans population of America, but we'll never know for sure.


----------



## Maratus volans (Sep 21, 2021)

Real Gay Autist said:


> The Born This Way™ crowd has monopolized discussion of homosexuality and its aetiology to the extent that questioning it amounts to homophobia.


That's because, in some ways, it does. 

In order to gain acceptance, gays had to divorce sexuality from sex and instead turn it into a immutable internal state.  The reason for this is that sex has a lot of moral red tape surrounding it, and for good reason - society has strong incentives to regulate human sexual impulses, such as encouraging stable family formation, solidifying kin bonds and social cohesion, preventing the spread of disease, etc.  Trying to directly rewrite all of this moral code was never going to be a winning battle for gays, so the next best option was just to sidestep it entirely and pretend that homosexuality wasn't about sex at all.  Returning the sex to the equation would reopen all of the old moral questions and objections that were never addressed.

If that playbook sounds familiar, by the way, that's because it is.  Troons are copying the gays' homework to get trans acceptance pushed, and the MAP/NOMAP community on social media is trying the same thing for kiddy diddlers.  Alas, Jerry Falwell tried to warn us about this, but we didn't listen...


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

Cable said:


> Thank you for the link, somehow. However I am not seeing how this goes against what @NerdShamer has said.


Yes, I've read the entire article. It's basically half-admitting that they're suicidal because the world is mean to them and that some quotes implies that they're _less likely_ to kill themselves if one of their needs are met. But there's no info on what happens when _all_ of their demands are met.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 21, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> How many damn discord accounts do you have?


How else are you going to groom those kids?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Cable said:


> Why do you fetishize trans women so heavily? Just become a dickgirl fetishist like an anime fan


Where do I fetishize them?



Cable said:


> Thank you for the link, somehow. However I am not seeing how this goes against what @NerdShamer has said.


The fact that discrimination and failure to pass are the big reason for suicide attempts? He claimed there must be something else wrong with them, without evidence.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Well, it seems to be the norm for these sites to claim an percentage without the actual number of people who were interviewed. I think that I have an rough estimate of the national trans population of America, but we'll never know for sure.


The _prevalence_ rates for true Gender Dysphoria are: 0.005% to 0.014% for females and 0.002% to 0.003% for males.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> The _prevalence_ rates for true Gender Dysphoria are: 0.005% to 0.014% for females and 0.002% to 0.003% for males.


For American males, this brings us to a little bit over 3,000 out of an population of 159,028,000 and 5,500 to 23 thousand for 166,449,500 females, if I'm right.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> The _prevalence_ rates for true Gender Dysphoria are: 0.005% to 0.014% for females and 0.002% to 0.003% for males.


Remember when you said


GenociderSyo said:


> Data means nothing without the statistics behind it to support its significance. The fact your posting PNGs instead of the study seeems to state you do not wish us to fact check the study itself.


Well the fact you don't give your source shows you might be making things up.


GenociderSyo said:


> A flashy piece of infographics that mean nothing cause htey have no supports.


Here is the source showing the supports. The download link was at the bottom of the page.  Do you need to be spoonfed like a baby?


NerdShamer said:


> Yes, I've read the entire article. It's basically half-admitting that they're suicidal because the world is mean to them


By that do you mean:


> In addition to general risk factors, transgender people have additional risk factors, such as experiences of discrimination, stigma, family rejection, and lack of access to gender-affirming health care. Findings regarding these unique factors include the following:
> 
> Experiencing discrimination or mistreatment in education, employment, housing, health care, in places of public accommodations, or from law enforcement is associated with a higher prevalence of suicide thoughts and attempts. For example, the prevalence of past-year suicide attempts by those who reported that they had been denied equal treatment in the past year because they are transgender was more than double that of those who had not experienced such treatment (13.4% compared to 6.3%).
> Those who reported that their spouses, partners, or children rejected them because they are transgender reported a higher prevalence of lifetime and past-year suicide attempts. Those
> ...





NerdShamer said:


> But there's no info on what happens when _all_ of their demands are met.


What do you mean by "demands"?


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 21, 2021)

Noir drag freak said:


> My point is that male and female children *shouldn't *be alienated or isolated by their family for their falling outside of gender norms. A male child* shouldn't* have to feel different from other male children, just because he doesn't engage in rough and tumble play. A male child *shouldn't* feel like less of a male child because he doesn't engage in male typical behaviors for his culture.
> 
> I understand what you're saying about social cost for being a deviant. I agree that there* should* be a social cost. Social cost gives people's choices meaning. That's probably what is lacking right now.
> 
> ...


Pepsi* shouldn't* use luke warm Coke and ice cold Pepsi in their taste tests. People *shouldn't *make fun of other people. Parents* shouldn't* beat children.

Let's re-engineer society to correct these injustices. We can get government to regulate taste tests. Censor every form of communication to enforce good manners and strip all parents of their rights so we can stop parental abuse from ever starting.

I'm sure there won't be any negative consequences.

Whenever people talk about how things* should *or* shouldn't* be they seem to come around to telling everyone else how they *can *and *cannot* live.



ryu289 said:


> It sounds like you are victim blaiming here. You are also falling for the ought-is fallacy here. I mean how do you determine how a person should act based on their biology? What you propose is very hazardous:


You think toddlers benefit from sexual abuse so what things sound like to you is not to be taken seriously.



ryu289 said:


> If anything you are promoting genetic determinism.


It's the great denial of the trans activist community to deny the profound influence of biology in gender expression in favor of delusional blank slate theory.  The greatest influence on gender expression is biology.

You should join reality.



ryu289 said:


> You seem to conflate sex with gender.


You *SEEM* to conflate gender expression with reality. Trans boys are objectively not boys but rather gender non-conforming girls who need mental health care and sober cautious treatment rather than blissful affirmation and encouragement to sterilize themselves.

You want to force people to ignore objective sex differences in favor of subjective and unreliable gender preference. 



ryu289 said:


> Gender refers to the socially constructed roles, behaviours, expressions and identities of girls, women, boys, men, and gender diverse people.
> 
> Is it that hard to understand?


Gender refers to expression of ones sexual characteristics in all but a very few outlying cases. All the science points to this and the denial of it in favor of dangerous and permanently disfiguring interventions is unconscionable.

You're a terrible person Ryu, not just for your pedophilic tendencies but also for your advocacy of child abuse based on thinly veiled political ideology and your obvious trans fetish.

Is that hard to understand?




ryu289 said:


> Where do I fetishize them?


In your requests for jerk fiction among other places logged on your Kiwi thread if memory serves degenerate.





						Jacob S. Blaustein / ryu238 / ryu289
					

Jacob S. Blaustein / ryu238 / ryu289 Brony, furry, gets banned everywhere, defends pedophiles, transexuals, and pedophile transexuals, to his last breath and needs others to do the arguing for him.  Who is Jacob Blaustein? As said above, he’s a brony, a furry, and above all, he’s a sperg who...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

@ryu289 Jazz Jennings is living proof that you can have just about everything go your way and still wind up as an sobbing wreck. Sure, all that stuff is bound to cause that kind of mindset, but what happens when it's swiftly resolved in their favor?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> You think toddlers benefit from sexual abuse so what things sound like to you is not to be taken seriously.


Well I never said that.


Newman's Own said:


> It's the great denial of the trans activist community to deny the profound influence of biology in gender expression in favor of delusional blank slate theory. The greatest influence on gender expression is biology.


What some call "biological sex" depends on alot of factors going in a certain direction which we shouldn't take for granted.



NerdShamer said:


> Jazz Jennings is living proof that you can have just about everything go your way and still wind up as an sobbing wreck.


She seems fine


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> What some call "biological sex" depends on alot of factors going in a certain direction which we shouldn't take for granted.


Cut the double speak you nonce POS. Biological sex depends on genetic make-up.  Sex is determined by the existence of XY or XX chromosomes in all statistically significant cases. Your links don't support your attempt at rebuttal.

You SEEM to be confusing "biological sex" with how you (and a great many political activists) wish the universe worked.

And don't be pointing to unfortunate biological anomalies like they're proof of anything other than grasping at straws.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

Dude, regular people don't go through with this.






Or this.








> What do you mean by "demands"?


Accessible healthcare, a loving family, employment where everyone winds up minding their own business, hormones. The list goes on, but they always find something else to complain.


----------



## libRT (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> The fact that discrimination and failure to pass are the big reason for suicide attempts? He claimed there must be something else wrong with them, without evidence.


If you can't survive insults, you're not going to survive. Just because a salon doesn't want to give whats left of your ballsack a vajazzle, doesn't mean its medical discrimination. Just like a doctor diagnosing you based on your actual biology.

Why is failure to pass a big reason? Is the suicide rate compariable to ugly people? The only reason is they want to be fucked like the gender they are pretending to be. It's really the only thing that has that requirement. (i.e AGP not gender dysphoria)


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

libRT said:


> If you can't survive insults, you're not going to survive. Just because a salon doesn't want to give whats left of your ballsack a vajazzle, doesn't mean its medical discrimination


You're conveniently forgetting the repeated calls to the fire department to get him out his bathtub, along the time when it prolasped.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Well I never said that.


Sure you did. Was it the Kinsey study you were spouting off about or when you were trying to tell people that seeing strange cock in a locker room was a net positive and linking out of context studies about naturalist nudists?

I don't remember but it's all being documented in your glorious and well deserved thread here.

You are despicable on multiple levels.


----------



## deadeggbeard (Sep 21, 2021)

Can we move the transperging somewhere else and get back to whatever the original point of this thread was? Something something gays are pedophiles something


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Dude, regular people don't go through with this.


Neither of those have to do with her being trans.


NerdShamer said:


> Accessible healthcare, a loving family, employment where everyone winds up minding their own business, hormones


Yes and the study shows them not getting it.


libRT said:


> If you can't survive insults, you're not going to survive


It was more than insults.


Newman's Own said:


> Cut the double speak you nonce POS. Biological sex depends on genetic make-up. Sex is determined by the existence of XY or XX chromosomes in all statistically significant cases. Your links don't support your attempt at rebuttal.


So you think xy and xx _ought_ to determine sex despite cases existing showing that it isn't always the case?

Though it is still not fully understood, we know _SRY_ plays a role in pushing the primordium toward male gonads. But _SRY _is not a simple on/off switch, it’s a precisely timed start signal, the first chord of the “male gonad” symphony. A group of cells (instrument sections) must all express _SRY_ (notes of the chord), at the right time (conductor?). Without that first chord, the embryo will play a different symphony: female gonads, or something in between.

However, while brief and coordinated _SRY_-activation initiates the process of male-sex differentiation, genes like _DMRT1_ and _FOXL2_ maintain certain sexual characteristics during adulthood. If these genes stop functioning, gonads can change and exhibit characteristics of the opposite sex. Without these players constantly active, certain components of your biological sex can change.

There’s still more! _SRY_, _DMRT1_, and _FOXL2_ aren’t directly involved with other aspects of biological sex. Secondary sex characteristics—penis, vagina, appearance, behavior—arise later, from hormones, environment, experience, and genes interacting. 

In short what you define as either "make" or "female" depends on alot of factors going in a certain direction which we shouldn't take for granted.
You are trying to say that the exception proves the rule by focusing on the chromosomes without determining if they really are the be all end all of sex determination.


Newman's Own said:


> And don't be pointing to unfortunate biological anomalies like they're proof of anything other than grasping at straws.


That is special pleading right there. Just ignore that there are other factors to sex besides chromosomes.


libRT said:


> Why is failure to pass a big reason? Is the suicide rate compariable to ugly people?


Its called depersonalization.



vageen haver said:


> Can we move the transperging somewhere else and get back to whatever the original point of this thread was? Something something gays are pedophiles something


Sure.


Newman's Own said:


> Sure you did. Was it the Kinsey study you were spouting off about or when you were trying to tell people that seeing strange cock in a locker room was a net positive and linking out of context studies about naturalist nudists


Nope, I didn't defend child sex in any of those.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 21, 2021)

@ryu289 It came from the DSM-V which has more then enough backing for its accuracy in prevalence rates.

Also thats not what depersonalization is.

A. The presence of persistent or recurrent experiences of depersonalization, derealization or both:    
Depersonalization: Experiences of unreality, detachment, or being an outside observer with respect to one's thoughts, feelings, sensations, body, or actions (e.g., perceptual alterations, distorted sense of time, unreal or absent self, emotional and/or physical numbing).                              
Derealization: "Experiences of unreality or detachment with respect to surroundings (e.g., individuals or objects are experienced as unreal, dreamlike, foggy, lifeless, or visually distorted." 

B. During the depersonalization or derealization experiences, reality testing remains intact. 
C. The symptoms cause clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning. 
D. The disturbance is not attributable to the physiological effects of a substance (e.g., a drug of abuse, medication) or other medical condition (e.g., seizures). 
E. The disturbance is not better explained by another mental disorder, such as schizophrenia, panic disorder, major depressive disorder, acute stress disorder, posttraumatic stress disorder, or another dissociative disorder."


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

vageen haver said:


> Can we move the transperging somewhere else and get back to whatever the original point of this thread was? Something something gays are pedophiles something


No, because it is now infected by the AIDS that @ryu289 gave us.


----------



## libRT (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> It was more than insults.


For the majority of the 40%? Proof?


> Its called depersonalization.


The cure for depersonalization isn't mutilating genitals. Otherwise the suicide rate wouldn't be worse post-op.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Neither of those have to do with her being trans


Ok, so why does  he has an history of freaking out?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

libRT said:


> For the majority of the 40%? Proof?


Sure, here


libRT said:


> The cure for depersonalization isn't mutilating genitals. Otherwise the suicide rate wouldn't be worse post-op.


Where did you get that? It's the opposite.
Off course not everyone takes gender-affirmation surgey:
All transgender or gender dysphoric individuals cannot be grouped together when it comes to medical or life decisions. There are various reasons why a transgender person chooses or abstains from medical procedures, which range from hormone therapy to surgery. A person is still considered transgender if they elect against an operation, cosmetic procedures or hormone therapy.


NerdShamer said:


> Ok, so why does he has an history of freaking out?


That was from 2017...before her surgery...


----------



## libRT (Sep 21, 2021)

> Sure, here


From the 'study':


> Discrimination
> The USTS collected data on discrimination experiences across many areas of life, such as school, work, health care, and public accommodations, including public restrooms. Prior research shows that such *discrimination experiences are minority stressors*, which negatively impact mental and physical health.28 Tables 9a through 9g present findings related to the generally strong association of discrimination experiences and past-year and lifetime suicide thoughts and attempts.



The whole study is based on self-reporting. I.e more subjective than objective. Soft sciences suck.



ryu289 said:


> Where did you get that? It's the opposite.


Similar argument, they get more depersonalised when their biology more closely matches their fictional gender?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

libRT said:


> Similar argument, they get more depersonalised when their biology more closely matches their fictional gender?


They do not.


----------



## libRT (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> They do not.


Well you claimed that it was depersonalization that was the cause of suicide? If so it wouldn't go up post-op?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 21, 2021)

libRT said:


> Similar argument, they get more depersonalised when their biology more closely matches their fictional gender?


He's pasting shit from:




The zinnia who has a thread here... Your just feeding his ego.

Depersonalization has nothing to do with gender dyshporia. It is a maladaptive coping mechanism that everyone can have.

Studies proved that there was no different in usage of depersonalization.

"Our results indicate that transsexuals compared to females and males do not
differ with regard to depersonalization and satisfaction. In comparison to
other studies in which transsexuals had high dissociation scores (Walling et
al., 1998 or had a high depersonalization score (Hartmann et al., 1997), our
results speak in favor of a normal range for such phenomena. "
DOI: 10.1023/a:1002752214526


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> That was from 2017...before her surgery...


This had nothing to do with the surgery.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Where do I fetishize them?


you talk about trans people to an uncomfortable degree, as if that's one of the only things on your mind outside of pedophilia. There's something up with that if that's one of the only things you talk about. Besides, it's weird remembering specific dates for when trans women go for dick chop surgeries anyways.


ryu289 said:


> The fact that discrimination and failure to pass are the big reason for suicide attempts? He claimed there must be something else wrong with them, without evidence.


have _you_ read the article you linked or do you just skim through parts for the parts you can specifically use on the occasion? I noticed you pulled the same shit with that Coffey25 redditor.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

libRT said:


> Well you claimed that it was depersonalization that was the cause of suicide? If so it wouldn't go up post-op?


And I just showed the opposite remember?


GenociderSyo said:


> Studies proved that there was no different in usage of depersonalization.



Walling, Goodwin, & Cole (199 found that scores on the Dissociative Experiences Scale (DES) were significantly lower in trans people who had reassignment surgery compared to trans people who had not, most significantly on the subscale of depersonalization.
Wolfradt & Neumann (2001) studied trans women who had completed reassignment surgery, finding that their levels of depersonalization symptoms were comparable to cisgender male and female controls.
Bandini et al. (2013) found that trans people who had not undergone genital surgery showed elevated scores on the depersonalization subscale of the Body Uneasiness Test (BUT) compared to cis male and female controls, while trans people who had undergone surgery scored similarly to cis controls.
Fisher et al. (2014) studied trans men and trans women who had not undergone surgery, finding that trans women on hormones showed a significant drop in BUT depersonalization scores compared to trans women who weren’t on hormones, but trans men did not exhibit a significant difference.
Colizzi, Costa, & Todarello (2015) noted that trans people show a lifetime prevalence of any dissociative disorder of 29.6%, compared to 12.2% of the general population. In their longitudinal study, trans people’s mean DES depersonalization subscale score decreased following HRT (19.05 at baseline vs. 9.31 at followup), but showed no further drop following surgery (9.31 vs. 9.66). However, when the “feeling that their body does not belong to them” item was excluded from the depersonalization subscale, their baseline score fell from 19.05 to 12.72.
And here


> More specifically, when treated with hormone therapy, gender dysphoria individuals reported less anxiety,35,37,38 dissociation,45 perceived stress,14 social distress,35 and higher mental health-related quality of life24,36,43,44 and self-esteem.36,38 Also, compared to FtM individuals, MtF individuals seemed to benefit more in terms of body uneasiness,39 emotional functioning,31 and personality-related psychopathology.30,41,42 More mixed results emerged from studies investigating other mental health-related dimensions. In particular, recent studies suggested reduced depressive symptoms in hormone-treated gender dysphoria individuals,35–37 despite previous evidence of no association between cross-sex hormonal treatment and depression among MtF34 and FtM individuals.31 Similarly, global psychopathology appeared to be reduced in two studies,8,37 while a third one did not detect any change.39 Finally, while two studies indicated less functional impairment37 and reduced problems with socialization and interpersonal functioning in gender dysphoria individuals receiving hormone therapy,38 two other studies did not find any effect of hormone therapy on social adjustment34 and psychosocial functioning.36 Negative findings generally came from studies involving a cross-sectional design. On the contrary, the few longitudinal studies identified in this review were consistent in indicating an association between hormonal treatment and better mental health.14,29,31,37,40,45 *Conducting observations of the same subjects over a period of time, longitudinal studies can establish sequences of events and better detect changes in the characteristics of the target population, also due to their higher statistical power.*





NerdShamer said:


> *This has nothing to do with the surgery.*


*Oh?*


> *Jazz Jennings' Mom Asked Her to Consider Therapy to Address 'Mood Swings' Before Her Bottom Surgery*


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 21, 2021)

@ryu289 you should talk to parents about your super smurt takes about children irl. Especially the fathers I'm sure they'll listen and not beat the shit out of you.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

In all fairness, I haven't gotten around to watching all of the episodes.

Shit's fucked up as it is.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 21, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> And don't be pointing to unfortunate biological anomalies like they're proof of anything other than grasping at straws.





ryu289 said:


> So you think xy and xx _ought_ to determine sex despite cases existing showing that it isn't always the case?


Couldn't help yourself. 

You think anomalies change the rules but the fact they are anomalies actually proves the rules.

You're a moron. Sadly you are not an anomaly.



ryu289 said:


> Nope, I didn't defend child sex in any of those.


Yeah, you aren't fooling anyone, nonce.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> I'm not reading the rest of the articles, but @Lemmingwise can you trust an article by Zinnia Jones? Because that name sounds familiar around here.


uhh what are you talking about?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> Couldn't help yourself.
> 
> You think anomalies change the rules but the fact they are anomalies actually proves the rules.


How? 
There are some logical problems with this. While most kinds of rules have exceptions, and vague generalisations have more than most, the "exception that proves the rule" rhetoric glosses over why these exceptions exist. Any logical appraisal of a rule should regard it as weak, or even disproven, if cases can be found where it does not apply, unless there is a clear reason why it should not be applied in these cases. Instead these exceptions are said to _prove_ the rule, suggesting paradoxically that the truth of a rule is somehow strengthened by not always being true. In short you don't explain why we should consider these "anomalies" that somehow prove that chromosomes alone determine sex despite me showing other factors.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> How?
> There are some logical problems with this. While most kinds of rules have exceptions, and vague generalisations have more than most, the "exception that proves the rule" rhetoric glosses over why these exceptions exist. Any logical appraisal of a rule should regard it as weak, or even disproven, if cases can be found where it does not apply, unless there is a clear reason why it should not be applied in these cases. Instead these exceptions are said to _prove_ the rule, suggesting paradoxically that the truth of a rule is somehow strengthened by not always being true. In short you don't explain why we should consider these "anomalies" that somehow prove that chromosomes alone determine sex despite me showing other factors.


You'd have to be neurotypical and have an IQ well above your inseam to see the logic you've missed.

Why don't you take a swing anyway? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exception_that_proves_the_rule#Proving_the_existence_of_the_rule

Edit: Cretinous predatory loon.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> uhh what are you talking about?


Ryu had posted an article penned by one of the rat kings, talking about something related to transgender stuff.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> Why don't you take a swing anyway? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exception_that_proves_the_rule#Proving_the_existence_of_the_rule


Why aren't you trying to do it yourself? That link only explains how it is supposed to work, except it doesn't address my points at all. In short you are being lazy b y not explaining how these exceptions in this particular case prove the "rule" that only chromosomes determine sex



NerdShamer said:


> Ryu had posted an article penned by one of the rat kings, talking about something related to transgender stuff.


And you failed to prove it wrong thus you are doing an ad homeniem


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Why aren't you trying to do it yourself? That link only explains how it is supposed to work, except it doesn't adress my points at all. In short you are being lazy
> 
> 
> 
> And you failed to prove it wrong thus you are doing an ad homeniem


Dude, it's widely considered to be poor etiquette to dump several random links on us without elaborating on how they fit in with your arguments. 

Are you too autistic to realize this?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Dude, it's widely considered to be poor etiquette to dump several random links on us. Are you to autistic to realize this?


The first one was responding to a guy above you.
Second of all, giving sources is poor etiquette?


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> The first one was responding to a guy above you.
> Second of all, giving sources is poor etiquette?


No, this is.


ryu289 said:


> It sounds like you are victim blaiming here. You are also falling for the ought-is fallacy here. I mean how do you determine how a person should act based on their biology? What you propose is very hazardous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Again I am just giving sources.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Why aren't you trying to do it yourself? That link only explains how it is supposed to work, except it doesn't address my points at all. In short you are being lazy b y not explaining how these exceptions in this particular case prove the "rule" that only chromosomes determine sex


I'm not a five year old Ryu. Don't get your hopes up about manipulating me to do anything for you.

Humanity would measurably improve with your absence.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Again I am just giving sources.


*Without context.*


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 21, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> I'm not a five year old


Thats a good thing on many levels when talking to this pedophile faggot.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> I'm not a five year old Ryu. Don't get your hopes up about manipulating me to do anything for you.


You mean getting you to admit to using fallicious reasoning?



NerdShamer said:


> *Without context.*


...really?
I say something like this:


> It sounds like you are victim blaiming here. You are also falling for the ought-is fallacy here. I mean how do you determine how a person should act based on their biology? What you propose is very hazardous:


And then links as examples...how is that without context?


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> In short you are being lazy b y not explaining how these exceptions in this particular case prove the "rule" that only chromosomes determine sex


I said chromosomes determine sex.

I did not say "only chromosomes". That's the poorly constructed and frankly transparent strawman you passed off to cover for the fact that you have no argument and expect people to believe that anomalis events should be considered pedestrian because 'your feelings' of lust toward gender and hermaphroditical oddities.

No-one is buying here, and few buy your bullshit anywhere.

Isn't it time you considered that it probably isn't everyone else who is the problem but rather you?

Perhaps it's not the pool waters fault but rather the turd floating in it that ruined the party.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> I said chromosomes determine sex.
> 
> I did not say "only chromosomes".


That's the same thing. There are other factors that determine sex yet you ignore them to focus on chromosomes.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> That's the same thing. There are other factors that determine sex yet you ignore them to focus on chromosomes.


It really isn't the same. A four year old gets the difference between 'misbehavior means no dessert' and 'only misbehavior can lead to no dessert'. Sometimes there's just no ice cream to be had.

Retards and autists think in absolutes and can't comprehend the nuance.

God couldn't decide between the "R" or the "A" when he made you.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> You mean getting you to admit to using fallicious reasoning?
> 
> 
> ...really?
> ...


Because you didn't give an summary of what each link is to get our attention and most of us don't have the time for diving through several paragraphs of trans research.


Newman's Own said:


> Retards and autists think in absolutes and can't comprehend the nuance.



And this is why we're assuming that you don't read half of the "evidence" that you post.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> It really isn't the same


Oh? Then explain how "chromosomes determine sex" doesn't have the same meaning here as "only chromosomes determine sex".


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Because you didn't give an summary of what each link is to


Again I say things like:


> And those who do so are almost always shown to be in good health


Followed by sources. Is it that hard to understand?


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Oh? Then explain how "chromosomes determine sex" doesn't have the same meaning here as "only chromosomes determine sex".


I just did.

Everyone else got it.

Why didn't you?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> I just did.


No you didn't. 
You said:


Newman's Own said:


> I said chromosomes determine sex.
> 
> I did not say "only chromosomes". That's the poorly constructed and frankly transparent strawman you passed off to cover for the fact that you have no argument and expect people to believe that anomalis events should be considered pedestrian because 'your feelings' of lust toward gender and hermaphroditical oddities.



Off course you don't explain how it is a strawman. Or how they are different...
I think you are trolling now.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Off course you don't explain how it is a strawman. Or how they are different...
> I think you are trolling now.


You really don't get it?

This differentiation is really base level. As I said, a four year old is capable of recognizing the difference a qualifier like "only" exerts on the meaning of a statement.

Perhaps you should go back to Tumblr and find some cognitive equilibrium.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Again I say things like:
> 
> Followed by sources. Is it that hard to understand?


But unlike Wikipedia, you didn't explain, in your own words, on how healthy they are or why are they doing so great.



You're just posting a statement, followed by several articles.

Oh, can someone do me an solid and keep updating the archive of this thread?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> You're just posting a statement, followed by several articles.


Yeah, I was showing my sources, but I guess that is being lazy.


Newman's Own said:


> This differentiation is really base level. As I said, a four year old is capable of recognizing the difference a qualifier like "only" exerts on the meaning of a statement.


...really? So because you didn't use a qualifier you can claim "chromosomes determine sex" doesn't mean that "only chromosomes determine sex"?

What does that mean then? That chromosomes are just one part in sex diffrenation? Because that is what I was pointing out before


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Yeah, I was showing my sources, but I guess that is being lazy.
> 
> ...really? So because you didn't use a qualifier you can claim "chromosomes determine sex" doesn't mean that "only chromosomes determine sex"?
> 
> Then why do you ignore the "anomalies" and pretend it doesn't prove that "chromosomes determine sex" isn't accurate?  Because there is more to sex than chromosomes as I have pointed out several times.


What's the difference between the X and Y chromosomes in humans?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> What's the difference between the X and Y chromosomes in humans?


Again that alone doesn't determine sex differnation. So yeah this is a bit of a red herring for my argument.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> ...really? So because you didn't use a qualifier you can claim "chromosomes determine sex" doesn't mean that "only chromosomes determine sex"?


A four year old understands this.

You don't.

Chromosomes are the chief determining factor for biological sex. ONLY under *exceptional* circumstances is this not the case.

When such *exceptions *occur their anomalous nature proves the rule. The rule is that XY= male and XX=female.

This is grade school science you're having trouble with.

Edit: Shall I link Wikipedia again for you moron?


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 21, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Again that alone doesn't determine sex differnation. So yeah this is a bit of a red herring for my argument.


Alright, last post for tonight. Outside of the rare case of having multiples of the sex chromosomes, gender is binary.


----------



## The Spice boi (Sep 21, 2021)

You know, I was getting pretty mad at this thread, ngl. But watching Ryu get intellectually curb stomped really takes the sting off you know?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 21, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> Chromosomes are the chief determining factor for biological sex. ONLY under *exceptional* circumstances is this not the case.
> 
> When such *exceptions *occur their anomalous nature proves the rule. The rule is that XY= male and XX=female.


OK, why are they the _chief _determining factor then? 
Hormones play a big deal too: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2658794/


> The gender identity of a person is the final result of genetic, hormonal and morphologic sex. Over a long period sex determination, and, specifically, male sex determination, has been correlated to the presence of the Y chromosome, which in turn has been the karyotype signal of the testes. *However, research has provided data to convince that this theory is only part of the truth. In addition to the Y chromosome, a multitude of other genes influence sex determination and are able to cause male to female sex-reversal and vice versa*. It is of great interest that these genes are located in more than one autosomal chromosomes or even in the X chromosome. It has become obvious that sex determination, according to the genetic sex, is a complicated matter that not only requires the presence of Y chromosome. This fact triggered extensive research of the Y chromosome and led to great insight into its structure, origin, evolution and eventual fate in humans.


And genetics as well:


> Genetic Link Between Gender Dysphoria and Sex Hormone Signaling​





> A significant association was identified between gender dysphoria and ERα, SRD5A2, and STS alleles, as well as ERα and SULT2A1 genotypes. Several allele combinations were also overrepresented in transgender women, most involving AR (namely, AR-ERβ, AR-PGR, AR-COMT, CYP17-SRD5A2). Overrepresented alleles and genotypes are proposed to undermasculinize/feminize on the basis of their reported effects in other disease contexts.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 21, 2021)

That article is about an exceedingly rare syndrome caused by a genetic mutation. That would not be another sex, that is an error due to a genetic disorder. There has only been 106 known cases since the disorder was first discovered.

It is so rare the disorder does not even have a name and is refferred to as 46,XX.

It is deemed a *disorder of sex development, *not another sex. All people with this disorder are deemed Male via biology.

"Nonsyndromic 46,XX testicular disorders of sex development (46,XX testicular DSD) are characterized by the presence of a 46,XX karyotype; male external genitalia ranging from normal to ambiguous; two testicles; azoospermia; and absence of müllerian structures. Approximately 85% of individuals with nonsyndromic 46,XX testicular DSD present after puberty with normal pubic hair and normal penile size but small testes, gynecomastia, and sterility resulting from azoospermia. Approximately 15% of individuals with nonsyndromic 46,XX testicular DSD present at birth with ambiguous genitalia. Gender role and gender identity are reported as male. If untreated, males with 46,XX testicular DSD experience the consequences of testosterone deficiency."



			https://www.omim.org/entry/400045


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 22, 2021)

This is some moral panic bullshit.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> OK, why are they the _chief _determining factor then?
> Hormones play a big deal too: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2658794/
> 
> And genetics as well:


Hormones in a healthy normal XX woman are those of a woman. Same for XY in men.

It's almost like there's a genetic link between a persons chromosomal make-up and their hormonal development.

The study of chromosomes is a GENETIC study as chromosomes are genetic material. Four year-olds do not know this but the average grade four student does. Chromosomes are made up of genes. Genes are the root of the word 'genetic'. 



 
You're an idiot.

Possible genetic causes for gender dysphoria (a disorder) have nothing to do with determining biological sex and are off topic.

I suspect you decided to change the subject because you have no idea what you're actually talking about and it's finally become apparent to you (to late) that everyone reading can see that too.

Even if you weren't a defender and apologist for child predation no one would have any esteem or respect for you based on you disingenuous and obtuse methods of argumentation. It would appear that you have no discernable positive qualities whatsoever. Your presence on this planet is a net loss for all living things.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 22, 2021)

Basically the gist is Ryu just wants to rape trannies or be pegged by em. Man, even the most die hard troon supporters don't constantly talk about them to the point troons call them fetishizers like they do this schmuck.

Just crawl back into whatever child fucker hole you came from and shoot yourself for the betterment of society.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> What some call "biological sex" depends on alot of factors going in a certain direction which we shouldn't take for granted.


Ok, Groomer.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 22, 2021)

The paedo sprays distractions all over the thread to try and hide the fact that he wants to stick his dick in a kid. @ryu289 kill yourself you nonce.


NerdShamer said:


> Alright, last post for tonight. Outside of the rare case of having multiples of the sex chromosomes, gender is binary.


No, _sex_ is binary. Gender is what words have.


----------



## Rungle (Sep 22, 2021)

The LGBTQP+ community is always into some shady fucking shit.
For example take Desmond Is Amazing, the community supports him all the way although hes doing adult lewd acts and no fucking ratking said: "Hey stop this shit".
You never hear about the "Good" gays because they are a vocal minority and often are in the background because of the retarded majority.

Now they have cartoons, Tv-shows, and even fucking schools spouting LGBT propoganda, claiming that they should go to pride parades as a minor to celebrate.

Pride parades are where the most braindead of lgbt and sexpests go to because they only have the personality trait of being gay and have nothing else of value.
Sending kids there will make them see the sexualside of the LGBT hivemind and they will try to coax kids to commit to them as they did with Desmond.

You can be fucking gayer than gay however do not involve children around this and indoctornate them into your pedo gay sex cult.

Call it a schizopost all you want but you will see more trannies in government positions later and they will always do something involving either the health and safety of children.


----------



## IKOL (Sep 22, 2021)

This thread is gross.

Alphabet schizocult and pedos are on the same step in the ladder. You can't prove me wrong there, that's just a fact.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> Hormones in a healthy normal XX woman are those of a woman. Same for XY in men.


So anything else is "unhealthy"? Isn't this demonizing intersex peoples?


Newman's Own said:


> The study of chromosomes is a GENETIC study as chromosomes are genetic material. Four year-olds do not know this but the average grade four student does. Chromosomes are made up of genes. Genes are the root of the word 'genetic'.


There are other genes involved in sex determination besides those in the chromosomes. Please move on from elementary school good sir.


Newman's Own said:


> Even if you weren't a defender and apologist for child predation


I am not fyi


GenociderSyo said:


> That article is about an exceedingly rare syndrome caused by a genetic mutation. That would not be another sex, that is an error due to a genetic disorder. There has only been 106 known cases since the disorder was first discovered.


Then how come it mentions:


> Other genetic factors, which contribute to male sex differentiation​Apart from the SRY gene, there is a number of other genes that contribute dramatically to the sex determination, as it has been proven from sex reversal disorders. The Wilm's tumor-associated gene (WT1), which is located in the short arm of the chromosome 11, is comprised of 10 exons and can give rise to 24 different protein isoforms. The +KTS and –KTS isoforms arise from an alternative splicing event that incorporates or omits, respectively, three aminoacids.
> 
> A research team27 conducted an isoform-specific knockout. Both male and female mice lacking the WT1 (-KTS) isoform had reduced gonadal size, but cells in the gonads of male mice showed male-specific marker gene expression, although reduced. Mice lacking WT1 (+KTS) had severe kidney defects and male mice were completely XY sex-reversed.
> 
> ...


Are you even looking at the same article, or throwing out a different one than the ones I used? Because quite frankly there are time when you can be a "biological woman" in every respect except chromosomes

You are over focusing on one particular case.
Off course I am not saying that there is another sex in this case, but the fact that 'biological sex" is more than Chromosomes. It depends on alot of factors going in a certain direction which we shouldn't take for granted.


GenociderSyo said:


> It is deemed a *disorder of sex development, *not another sex. All people with this disorder are deemed Male via biology.


By what criteria? By 'biology' do you mean 'only chromosomes'? Why is it called a "disorder"? Because it is different from what is expected?


Newman's Own said:


> Possible genetic causes for gender dysphoria (a disorder) have nothing to do with determining biological sex and are off topic.


Beyond the fact that brain sex, doesn't match the chromosomes?


catpin said:


> Pride parades are where the most braindead of lgbt and sexpests go to because they only have the personality trait of being gay and have nothing else of value.


Imma leave this here. 


catpin said:


> For example take Desmond Is Amazing, the community supports him all the way although hes doing adult lewd acts and no fucking ratking said: "Hey stop this shit".


Beyond the fact that Child protective services deemed this false?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 22, 2021)

Apologies to the OP for being OT, but needed to correct his flat out lying.



Spoiler: Fraser Syndrome



Okay the other disorder Fraser Syndrome:




"Fraser syndrome (FS) is a rare genetic disorder characterized by several malformations that are present at birth. These include eyes that are completely covered by the skin and usually malformed (cryptophthalmos) causing blindness; fusion of the skin between the fingers and toes (cutaneous syndactyly), a blocked or missing anal opening (imperforate anus); limb anomalies; kidney (renal) abnormalities; external genital malformations; a narrow, blocked and malformed voice box and lower respiratory tract (nostrils, larynx and lungs); skeletal defects; umbilical hernia and intellectual disability. Infants and children with Fraser syndrome may also have additional abnormalities including malformations of the middle and outer ear that may result in hearing impairment. More recently, missing eyes (bilateral anophthalmia) and liver malformations (intrahepatic biliary atresia) have been found in children with FS. Fraser syndrome is inherited in an autosomal recessive pattern. There is currently no cure for FS but surgery is available to correct some malformations associated with this disorder, depending on the severity of the malformations. Fraser syndrome is named after the Canadian geneticist George R. Fraser who first described the syndrome in 1962."

"Genital malformations are common in individuals with FS. In affected males, one or both testes may fail to descend into the scrotum (cryptorchidism), the urinary opening (meatus) may be abnormally placed on the underside of the penis (hypospadias), and/or the penis may be abnormally small (micropenis). Affected females may have malformed fallopian tubes, an abnormally enlarged clitoris (clitoromegaly), an abnormally shaped uterus with two horn-like extensions (bicornate uterus) and/or abnormally closed or absent vagina (vaginal atresia). Some affected individuals’ outer genitals may not have the typical appearance of either a male or female (ambiguous genitalia)."

Yep that really supports your fight. They are not another sex. They also die before a year old.

"The incidence of Fraser syndrome is 0.043 per 10,000 live born infants and 1.1 in 10,000 stillbirths, making it a rare syndrome."

https://rarediseases.org/rare-diseases/fraser-syndrome/


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 22, 2021)

> So anything else is "unhealthy"? Isn't this demonizing intersex peoples?


Generally speaking, having an extra chromosome or two rarely leads to anything good. In this case, it causes infertility and deformed privates.


----------



## Cilleystring (Sep 22, 2021)

Reply still down for longer posts


> Ryu289 The Pedo said:
> "Hormones in a healthy normal XX woman are those of a woman. Same for XY in men."





> So anything else is "unhealthy"? Isn't this demonizing intersex peoples?


Stating what is healthy/normal vs unhealthy/abnormal isn't demonizing. You're using a tiny minority of abnormal people to justify your fetishes. 

If I were to say "Jacob Blaustein is physically unhealthy due to being fat, and mentally unhealthy due to his obvious desire to be naked around children" that isn't demonizing you. That's just stating the truth. You are physically and mentally unhealthy. Welcome to reality nonce. 

Oxford says demonizing is "to portray as wicked or threatening". One could argue you are demonizing yourself, since you portray yourself as being a threat to children by talking about being naked around kids and tranny fetishes 24/7. 

Might be best to get a containment thread for Jacob / @ryu289. He's entertaining since he is so unbelievable, but he's derailing a lot of threads. 

On topic - is it more accurate to say that the pedophilia community a high correlation of homosexuality? Rather than the gay community has a high correlation of pedophilia? The data on this would actually be interesting. I've wondered before if part of the reason homophobia seems to be so widespread across different cultures is because of it's perceived association with other more harmful sexual fetishes such as pedophilia.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Cilleystring said:


> Stating what is healthy/normal vs unhealthy/abnormal isn't demonizing. You're using a tiny minority of abnormal people to justify your fetishes.


How so? I am talking about Trans people, and I wasn't the one who derailed the thread in that direction irregardless.


Cilleystring said:


> On topic - is it more accurate to say that the pedophilia community a high correlation of homosexuality? Rather than the gay community has a high correlation of pedophilia?


Neither.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 22, 2021)

Cilleystring said:


> On topic - is it more accurate to say that the pedophilia community a high correlation of homosexuality? Rather than the gay community has a high correlation of pedophilia? The data on this would actually be interesting. I've wondered before if part of the reason homophobia seems to be so widespread across different cultures is because of it's perceived association with other more harmful sexual fetishes such as pedophilia.


The first option is what is most accurate. There is a 11:1 ration of homosexuals vs heterosexuals in the pedophillia community. Post is buried now, but the data from the Mayo study stated this.


----------



## Israel did nothing wrong (Sep 22, 2021)

@ryu289 here's that link you're after buddy, I'm sure you'll make great use of it.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 22, 2021)

"So anything else is "unhealthy"? Isn't this demonizing intersex peoples?"
*No, @ryu289 that's your uncharitable interpretation of my words to demonize me for not marching in lock step with your ridiculous post modern ideology.*

"There are other genes involved in sex determination besides those in the chromosomes. Please move on from elementary school good sir."
*If these genes you speak of are not the building blocks of chromosomes where can they be found and what is their mechanism for influencing sex determination?

You don't have an answer because you didn't think genes had anything to do with chromosomes at all yesterday.

Because you are dumber than a sack of rocks.*



> Newman's Own said:
> Even if you weren't a defender and apologist for child predation


"I am not fyi"
*Like I said, you are fooling no one you wannabe baby rapist.*

"Are you even looking at the same article, or throwing out a different one than the ones I used? Because quite frankly there are time when you can be a "biological woman" in every respect except chromosomes"*
Only you would act like "genital malformations" are anything other than a tragic so that you can maintain some kind of false ground on which to moralize against those who think you are a sick trans-fetishist with pedo inclinations.*

"By what criteria? By 'biology' do you mean 'only chromosomes'? Why is it called a "disorder"? Because it is different from what is expected?"
*Because of the negative side effects that come along with the genetic malfunction. It's not a miracle when someone is born who fits into your weird degenerate fantasies. It's a tragedy as evidenced by Fraser Syndrome life expectancy you sick twisted nonce sack of animal refuse.*




"Beyond the fact that brain sex, doesn't match the chromosomes?"
*Brain sex is still off topic. We were talking about biological sex not "brain sex" which is nebulous at best.

Stop obfuscating fuck nut.*


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 22, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> The first option is what is most accurate. There is a 11:1 ration of homosexuals vs heterosexuals in the pedophillia community. Post is buried now, but the data from the Mayo study stated this.


 11:1? Jesus. That's nuts.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 22, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> 11:1? Jesus. That's nuts.


Yep found the post with the study info:





						Pedophilia in the gay community
					

I am a gay man, and I have to admit that chickenhawks are a large problem in the gay community.  The adults at the gay youth group I used to attend when I was a youth myself tended to give these chickenhawks the respect they deserved (which is, none at all other than to call the cops on them and...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 22, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> Yep found the post with the study info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Checks out. I remember my biggest redpill about gays and pedophilia was the milo thing. This just reinforces it.

Makes sense that homophobia seems ingrained if we take this into account.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 22, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> 11:1? Jesus. That's nuts.


It's sad to be certain but should not be surprising.

People had a better understanding of this reality before the Pride PR machine rebranded all things gay as all things above reproach over the last 20 years or so.


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 22, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> It's sad to be certain but should not be surprising.
> 
> People had a better understanding of this reality before the Pride PR machine rebranded all things gay as all things above reproach over the last 20 years or so.


I think it's more than just that. In my past, even when I was bluepilled about it, I used to get into fights with people when I said gay people could be as bad as other people. It's gone beyond being above reproach. It seems that since at least the mid 2000's being gay was seen as morally good in and of itself, beyond other virtues, even.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 22, 2021)

Now that we can seriously talk without the derailing. The Pride PR machine as you call it has changed many things for the worse.

Growing up you knew someone was gay, but not because of outlandish behavior. Drag queens also were known for what they are performance artists usually of a very adult audience. And transexuals existed but truthfully they were more accepted since they werent doing what is going on now. I spoke to one of the people I knew growing up who was trans and they hate this shit going on they feel it belittles their experience and they feel more ashamed now to be trans then they did in the 80/90s.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 22, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> Now that we can seriously talk without the derailing. The Pride PR machine as you call it has changed many things for the worse.
> 
> Growing up you knew someone was gay, but not because of outlandish behavior. Drag queens also were known for what they are performance artists usually of a very adult audience. And transexuals existed but truthfully they were more accepted since they werent doing what is going on now. I spoke to one of the people I knew growing up who was trans and they hate this shit going on they feel it belittles their experience and they feel more ashamed now to be trans then they did in the 80/90s.


To say nothing of the weaponization of gay rights to push neo-Marxist political agendas through the Pride community. Gays are used as martyrs and useful idiots by Marxists/anarcho-commies in pretty much the same manor BLM uses black people to push it's anti-capitalist agenda as evidenced by the demonization of blacks and gays who don't fall in line politically.

The real irony is watching the neo-libs/neo-cons use these Marxists as pawns in their own power plays and the anarcho-commies playing along because they think it's a win..

Bah-dum-bum-bum-bum


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> Okay the other disorder Fraser Syndrome


Right because that was the only one of two examples I used. I know what you are trying to say, but,


Newman's Own said:


> If these genes you speak of are not the building blocks of chromosomes where can they be found and what is their mechanism for influencing sex determination?


I already gave the quote. Look here


> Other genetic factors, which contribute to male sex differentiation​Apart from the SRY gene, there is a number of other genes that contribute dramatically to the sex determination, as it has been proven from sex reversal disorders. The Wilm's tumor-associated gene (WT1), which is located in the short arm of the chromosome 11, is comprised of 10 exons and can give rise to 24 different protein isoforms. The +KTS and –KTS isoforms arise from an alternative splicing event that incorporates or omits, respectively, three aminoacids.
> 
> A research team27 conducted an isoform-specific knockout. Both male and female mice lacking the WT1 (-KTS) isoform had reduced gonadal size, but cells in the gonads of male mice showed male-specific marker gene expression, although reduced. Mice lacking WT1 (+KTS) had severe kidney defects and male mice were completely XY sex-reversed.
> 
> ...





Ser Prize said:


> 11:1? Jesus. That's nuts.


Syo has it backwards.


> Using phallometric test sensitivities to calculate the proportion of true pedophiles among various groups of sex offenders against children, and taking into consideration previously reported mean numbers of victims per offender group, the ratio of *heterosexual to homosexual *pedophiles was calculated to be approximately 11:1


As for Syo's second source, the article uses "heterosexual" to mean someone who abuses children of the opposite sex, "bisexual" to mean someone who abuses both male and female children, and "homosexual" to mean someone who abuses children of the same sex as themselves; not as a way of indicating their attraction to adults. This is also true of his first source as well.


> One of the first distinctions made when classifying pedophiles is to determine whether they are “exclusively” attracted to children (exclusive pedophile) or attracted to adults as well as children (nonexclusive pedophile). In a study by Abel and Harlow, of 2429 adult male pedophiles, only 7% identified themselves as exclusively sexually attracted to children, which confirms the general view that most pedophiles are part of the nonexclusive group.





> Pedophiles are usually attracted to a particular age range and/or sex of child. Research categorizes male pedophiles by whether they are attracted to only male children (homosexual pedophilia), female children (heterosexual pedophilia), or children from both sexes (bisexual pedophilia).3,6,10,29





Newman's Own said:


> Because of the negative side effects that come along with the genetic malfunction. It's not a miracle when someone is born who fits into your weird degenerate fantasies. It's a tragedy as evidenced by Fraser Syndrome life expectancy you sick twisted nonce sack of animal refuse.


And you just focus on that unlike say all the other intersex conditions that don't fit this criteria?


Newman's Own said:


> Brain sex is still off topic. We were talking about biological sex not "brain sex" which is nebulous at best.


Biology has nothing to do with the brain? Color me shocked:


> The initial factor in the development of transsexualism involves genetics. Coolidge, Theda and Young, in 2002, reported, finding a strong heritable component to the condition they called Gender Identity Disorder (GID) symptomatology (Coolidge, Theda, & Young, 2002). With this they implied that gender identity was much less a matter of choice and much more a natural matter of biology. In 2013 a large study among trans persons found one third of monozygotic (identical) male twins, and approximately one quarter of female monozygotic twins, were concordant in transitioning; essentially no dizygotic (familial) twins were concordant in transitioning (Diamond, 2013). And in 2014 it was reported that concordance in transition had occurred even among a trans twin pair that were reared and lived apart (Segal & Diamond, 2014). In sum these findings support a basic biological underpinning of the trans condition.





> Another feature of transsexual development needs understanding. This too points to its natural biological nature. It is known that the genitals and brain develop at different times. The genitals develop early prenatally during the first 6 – 12th week and they may develop in masculine or feminine form. If the genitals develop under the influence of the androgen testosterone they are masculinized. If they are not, female genitals develop. In comparison, the brain, it is believed, develops during the latter period of pregnancy and also is subject to the influence of androgen. If there is significant androgen present at that time there will be brain masculinization, if not, there will be brain feminization. It thus is clear that the brain and genitals can develop independently and under different forces (Bao & Swaab, 2011; Savik, Garcia-Falguera, & Swaab, 2010). As Reiner has said “The etiology of gender identity may be neither obvious nor easily conceptualized. Yet what is obvious is that the presence of androgen is critical. It is the determining factor in the development of ... behavioral dimorphism in humans—genital structure, ... male-typical behaviors, masculinization of the brain …“ (Reiner, 2002).





> Now consider neuroanatomical features found in the brains of transsexual peoples. In 1995 Zhou et al. were the first to report finding a female brain structure in genetically male trans persons. They hypothesized these findings supported the theory that gender identity develops as a result of a normal interaction between the developing brain and sex hormones (Zhou, M. A. Hofman, Gooren, & Swaab, 1995). The area implicated was the bed nucleus of the stria terminalis (BSTc) of the hypothalamus that is sexually dimorphic in size and number of cells contained. Kruijver et al. subsequently expanded upon this finding. They found the number of neurons in the BSTc of trans women was similar to that of the females among cisgender women. In contrast, the neuron number of a FtM transsexual was found to be in the male range (Kruijver et al., 2000). This work supports the paradigm that, for transsexual persons, sexual differentiation of the brain and genitals may go in opposite directions and points to a neurobiological basis of transsexualism and the accompanying gender dysphoria.
> 
> Subsequent studies continued to substantiate these findings. Garcia-Falgueras and Swaab in 2008, using three different staining techniques, reported finding that INAH3 volume and number of neurons in the brains of those who went male-to-female (trans women) is similar to that of control females (Garcia-Falguera & Swaab, 2008). They proposed that the sex reversal of the INAH3 in trans persons is at least partly a marker of an early atypical sexual differentiation of the brain and that the changes in INAH3 and the BSTc may belong to a complex network that may structurally and functionally be related to gender identity.
> 
> ...





Newman's Own said:


> Only you would act like "genital malformations" are anything other than a tragic so that you can maintain some kind of false ground on which to moralize against those who think you are a sick trans-fetishist with pedo inclinations


Right, did you know these "malformations" are harmless for the most part?


> One might think that this goes without saying. However, whilst it has often been claimed that genital ‘normalising’ surgeriesFootnote3 that are not a strict medical necessity are beneficial, there is a paucity of evidence to justify such claims. These surgeries first began to be done at the Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore in the 1950s, and spread around the world, soon becoming the global standard of care. Primarily grounded in the work of the psychologist, John Money, they were justified on two main assumptions, the first being that gender identity is more a matter of nurture than nature. So long as the child had surgery to ‘normalise’ the appearance of the genitals, the child would grow up to identify with the gender it was raised as [7, 12]. The second was the belief that it was in the best interests of the intersex child to be raised as ‘normally’ as possible. Surgery would help the child to appear more ‘normal’ and ‘fit in’ better socially [13, 14]. We now know that both of these assumptions turned out to be false.
> 
> The first claim—that it was possible to socialise a child into a chosen gender identity—was shown to be false very soon. Money frequently defended his claim by making reference to a case that was to become famous. He had been approached for advice on how to manage a situation in which a botched circumcision on an 8 month old identical twin boy had caused the child to lose his penis. Money advised the parents to obtain surgery to remove the boy’s testicles and reconstruct the external genitalia to resemble the typical genitalia of a girl. Furthermore, he recommended that the child be raised as girl, and that his medical history should be hidden from him. Convinced that gender identity could be altered by such socialisation, Money believed that it would be better for the child to undergo the surgery and be raised as a girl. He believed this would be better than the alternative ‘to raise him as a boy with an inadequate penis’ which would purportedly cause ‘the child [to] suffer severe psychological trauma’ [7]. Despite the fact that the child in this case was not born intersex, at the time, the case was lauded as evidence that Money was right about how best to treat intersex infants.


Intersex adults certainly think so. Hence why they want to stop these medically unnecessary surgeries.

And before you ask this has as nothing to do with a child's internal sense of gender. These are cases where adults assume what a child's sex *SHOULD *be.


> Far too many intersex adults who were raised as one gender or the other, after genital ‘normalisation’ surgery, turned out not to identify with the gender that had been assigned to them [15,16,17].


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 22, 2021)

uh oh stinky


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 22, 2021)

@ryu289
"I already gave the quote. Look here"
*I did, all those genes are part of chromosomes. Where are these genes you said are not in chromosomes? *
_"There are other genes involved in sex determination *besides those in the chromosomes*. Please move on from elementary school good sir."  - Ryu the retard
 "It is of great interest that these genes are located *in more than one autosomal chromosomes *or even *in the X chromosome*."  - The fifth sentence in the study Ryu uses to explain that genes determining sex have nothing to do with chromosomes._

*Could you be any dumber?*

"Right, did you know these "malformations" are harmless for the most part?"
*Except the part where the condition leads to life expectancy being under a year?*

*Ghoul.*

"And you just focus on that unlike say all the other intersex conditions that don't fit this criteria?"
*It was your example, dip shit. Own it.*

"Biology has nothing to do with the brain? Color me shocked:"
*Completely off topic to avoid how wrong you are on so many levels. Your obfuscation highlights your desperation to appear right when even you know you're dead wrong.*

*Pathetic. *

*You are a sad blemish on the ass of humanity.*


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 22, 2021)

@ryu289 
I do not have it backwards you simply are only reading abstracts and not understanding what they mean.  You also only read abstracts.

"Using phallometric test sensitivities to calculate the proportion of true pedophiles among various groups of sex offenders against children, and taking into consideration previously reported mean numbers of victims per offender group, the ratio of heterosexual to homosexual pedophiles was calculated to be approximately 11:1. " 

The NEXT sentence is:
"This  suggests that  the resulting proportion  of true pedophiles  arnong persons with  a homosexual  erotic  developnient  is  greater  than that in   persons who  develop  heterosexually."


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> "Using phallometric test sensitivities to calculate the proportion of true pedophiles among various groups of sex offenders against children, and taking into consideration previously reported mean numbers of victims per offender group, the ratio of heterosexual to homosexual pedophiles was calculated to be approximately 11:1. "
> 
> The NEXT sentence is:
> "This suggests that the resulting proportion of true pedophiles arnong persons with a homosexual erotic developnient is greater than that in persons who develop heterosexually."


Yeah but I also said:


> As for Syo's second source, the article uses "heterosexual" to mean someone who abuses children of the opposite sex, "bisexual" to mean someone who abuses both male and female children, and "homosexual" to mean someone who abuses children of the same sex as themselves; not as a way of indicating their attraction to adults. *This is also true of his first source as well*.





Newman's Own said:


> _"It is of great interest that these genes are located *in more than one autosomal chromosomes *or even *in the X chromosome*." - The fifth sentence in the study Ryu uses to explain that genes determining sex have nothing to do with chromosomes._


Hmmm. perhaps I should've point out that autsomal chromosomes are different from the X & Y chromosome.
Still my bad, should've slammed you on your idea that the X & Y chromosomes chiefly determine sex:


Newman's Own said:


> When such *exceptions *occur their anomalous nature proves the rule. The rule is that XY= male and XX=female.


Thanks for pointing this out and huritng your initial argument.


Newman's Own said:


> *I did, all those genes are part of chromosomes. Where are these genes you said are not in chromosomes? *


All genes are found in chromosomes and I admit I forgot that. Irregardless I realized you moved the goalposts from "X & Y Chromosomes" to chromosomes in general, so this isn't necessary to answer anymore. 


Newman's Own said:


> *Except the part where the condition leads to life expectancy being under a year?*


You mean all intersex conditions or just Fraiser syndrome? 


Newman's Own said:


> "And you just focus on that unlike say all the other intersex conditions that don't fit this criteria?"
> *It was your example, dip shit. Own it.*


I gave more examples and you just focus on one to act like all intersex conditions are the same. Why don't you own that?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 22, 2021)

@ryu289 
Just gonna flat out say it since you do not understand it. And for some reason have this obession on child sexual abuse which borders on you almost condoning it.

If a person who is male sexually abuses a male child that counts as homosexuality because his intended target is male. It does have to do with power as well, BUT the fact they chose male victims over female victims shows a propensity and favorism to homosexual behavior because they have chosen someone of them same sex.


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 22, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> @ryu289
> Just gonna flat out say it since you do not understand it. And for some reason have this obession on child sexual abuse which borders on you almost condoning it.
> 
> If a person who is male sexually abuses a male child that counts as homosexuality because his intended target is male. It does have to do with power as well, BUT the fact they chose male victims over female victims shows a propensity and favorism to homosexual behavior because they have chosen someone of them same sex.


I think you're wasting your time, chief. He seems like the kind of retard who thinks humans aren't sexually dimorphic until puberty.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Still my bad, should've slammed you on your idea that the X & Y chromosomes chiefly determine sex:


Your linked study also makes that assertion is the norm. Linking to studies of genetic anomalies as proof of intersex being a third sex or whatever your goal is isn't helping your case but it is highlighting your desire to normalize your fetish desire to be bottom to a trans lady cock.



ryu289 said:


> All genes are found in chromosomes and I admit I forgot that.


You didn't forget that, you refuted that because you haven't a clue about the content you are linking to.

You never knew that.



ryu289 said:


> Thanks for pointing this out and huritng your initial argument.


You still don't understand the difference between the primary influence on a phenomena and secondary influences.

Your position is that biological sex is not determined by X-Y chromosome make up because in rare instances of genetic malfunction sex can be indeterminate regardless.

This is an unbelievably stupid take and completely in character for you.



ryu289 said:


> I gave more examples and you just focus on one to act like all intersex conditions are the same. Why don't you own that?


List your other examples and we'll explore the negative side effects that result from a genetic malfunction for each individual condition if you like. We'll start with non-viable reproductive capacity for all reproductive organs. (the entire world wishes this was your problem)

None of them are the fairytale transformation fantasy that makes your Sonichu loving furry fucktard dick hard.

Edit: 


Ser Prize said:


> I think you're wasting your time, chief. He seems like the kind of retard who thinks humans aren't sexually dimorphic until puberty.


If proving this dip shit wrong was about convincing him of reality and not tearing his BS to shreds for amusement you might have a point.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Sep 22, 2021)

Cilleystring said:


> is it more accurate to say that the pedophilia community a high correlation of homosexuality?


Gays and pedophiles are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 22, 2021)

@ryu289 the tranny won't let you touch his mantits no matter how hard you seethe. do the world a favour and follow david carradine.


----------



## Dave. (Sep 22, 2021)

This is going to sound like a massive blackpill theory, but I'm going to say it anyway and all of this is speculation it's not fact; it's the motive and intention for why heterosexual people rarely if ever sexually abuse children (they still do but disproportionately less often than homosexuals). Usually heterosexuals want to start a family and have children of their own and live fulfilling lives. The males strive for achievement meanwhile women strive for fulfillment and wholeness. That's not to say men are looking for "trophy wives" but they're looking for the one they've proven themselves worthy for through strength, achievement, and monetary gain. It's why you don't see pedophilic acts committed against children because children don't provide the fulfillment that an adult partner would because children can't really conceptualize the actions men want from women so the emotional bond just wouldn't be there. 

So why does it still happen? Because some people, either through mental illness or just because they're fucking porn addicts as I'm sure many could surmise, get no fulfillment through bond and instead get it from sexual thrill and gratification. The problem with this mindset is eventually those porn tapes you enjoy watching will not be enough anymore and you'll be gradually inching towards something more "hardcore" or more sadistic. That's why many times pedophiles or rapists aren't literal sociopaths by medical definition; they can still feel empathy... the problem is that misery and fear they feel makes them aroused. Also because children are weak and unable to defend themselves and they're way more corruptible than adults (yeah some real fucked up motives behind why). Where as someone with empathy would want to relieve someone of a situation like this, they instead find it sexually gratifying. 

So how does this relate to homosexuality? Because a lot of these people, at least from what I can tell through pride parades and deviantart profiles and twitter accounts, seem to want to form sexual relationships rather than emotional bonds. Which in turn goes back to what I was saying about sexual addiction or thrill seeking; these people probably way more quickly inch towards pedophilia than heterosexual people do. Probably because they are so engrained into sexual pleasure they need to find even more sexually stimulating acts outside of their usual schtick. It's why you see cheating and break ups and divorces happen frequently amongst gay married couples as opposed to heterosexual couples. And for the same reasons above as I stated it's why you see pedophilia happen within this community with the big difference being it's cranked to fucking eleven. No not every homosexual is going to commit pedophilia, but a lot of pedophilia stems from some homosexuals wanting to overstimulate themselves either through a weaker vector or through a fucked up mentality of the fact that children will be more traumatized and more receptive. That in turn corrupts children and turns them into sexual deviants who probably will commit the same acts. It's like a cycle, it just repeats.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> Your linked study also makes that assertion is the norm. Linking to studies of genetic anomalies as proof of intersex being a third sex or whatever your goal is isn't helping your case but it is highlighting your desire to normalize your fetish desire to be bottom to a trans lady cock.


It doesn't say that. 


> It is of great *interest that these genes are located in more than one autosomal chromosomes* or even in the X chromosome.





> It has become obvious that sex determination, according to the genetic sex, is a complicated matter that not only requires the presence of Y chromosome. But, is only the genetic sex that defines gender? What about the internal genitalia, which after all specify the reproductive ability of a person? It is known that testes formation require the presence of two hormones: testosterone and AMH. So, a mutation of their gene or of their receptor gene results in feminization of the internal genitalia despite the presence of the Y chromosome.





> And what about the first impression of the embryo sex? Impressions can be deceptive? Well, external genitalia are very important for the gender determination, as it can be inferred from the sex confusions that are registered just after the labour. The development of the male external genitalia depends on dehydrotestosterone (DHT). Two molecules of testosterone are converted to DHT by the intracellular enzyme 5α-reductase. Mutation of the enzyme or its receptor leads to DHT deficiency and, subsequently, to female external genitalia, in spite of the Y chromosome. DHT contributes, also, to the morphologic sex, as it formed by the secondary sexual characteristics of the male.





GenociderSyo said:


> If a person who is male sexually abuses a male child that counts as homosexuality because his intended target is male. It does have to do with power as well, BUT the fact they chose male victims over female victims shows a propensity and favorism to homosexual behavior because they have chosen someone of them same sex.


I didn't say anything about power that time. I said:


> As for Syo's second source, the article uses "heterosexual" to mean someone who abuses children of the opposite sex, "bisexual" to mean someone who abuses both male and female children, and "homosexual" to mean someone who abuses children of the same sex as themselves; *not as a way of indicating their attraction to adults*. *This is also true of his first source as well*.





GenociderSyo said:


> I do not have it backwards you simply are only reading abstracts and not understanding what they mean. You also only read abstracts.


Let see then:


> As part of an ongoing investigation of potential epidemiological connections between gynephilia (an erotic preference for physically mature females), androphilia (an erotic prcfcrence for physically mature males), and heterosexual and homosexual pedophilia. the following study is an exploration of differences between heterosexual and homosexual pedophilia





> The typical ratios for heterosexual vs. homosexual pedophilia, which would be expected for each of these three hypotheses if valid, are 20: 1, a ratio notably larger than 20: 1, and a ratio notably smaller than 20: 1. The possibility that there is no etiological *relationship whatsoever between pedophilic gender preference and gynephilia or androphilia cannot be excluded*. Barring other factors, the most convincing support of this possibility would be a ratio of 1:11


Like other researchers, Freund draws a sharp distinction between attraction to adult males and attraction to prepubescent males. The clinical term he uses to describe the phenomenon of men who are attracted to other men is "androphilia"; attraction to adult women is known as "gynephilia." (Since pedophilia is rarely found in women, Freund's studies are based solely on men). Like  other researchers, Freund has found that a high proportion of pedophiles prefer boys to girls, and that these pedophiles generally have little or no interest in adult males. Nowhere does Freund state that homosexuals are more inclined to molest children. In fact, according to a study he conducted of a sample of heterosexual and homosexual men, he found that there was no greater propensity for pedophilia among homosexuals than among heterosexuals: "the erotic attractiveness of male children (or pubescents) for androphiles is not greater than the erotic attractiveness of female children (or pubescents) to gynephiles."

You seem to think homosexual pedophila is "a gay man molesting a child" when that isn't the case. The sex of the victims of paedophilic molestation does not necessarily indicate whether the perpetrator possesses a heterosexual or a homosexual teleiophilic sexual orientation or even if they possess one at all. Attraction to a person is typically filtered through the requirement for physical attraction; children have a fundamentally different appearance from adults, particularly as secondary sex characteristics, which distinguish the two sexes, only develop post-pubescently. If this were not the case, we would not be able to distinguish between appearance, height and age.

If same sex pedophilic attraction is typically based around the child's age, rather than the child's gender, as described above, then we might expect to see molesters who target both male and female children tending to target younger, less physically developed, victims than molesters who target only one gender:


> Carlstedt et al. 2009, Sexual Abuse, 21(4), 442-454 "Offenders with 0- to 5-year-old victims significantly more often abused both boys and girls."





> Levenson et al. 2008, Sexual Abuse, 20(1), 43-60: "The proportion of offenders with victims of both genders significantly increased as the victims' ages decreased, and sex offenders with preschool-age victims were most likely to have abused both boys and girls. A sex offender with a victim 6 years of age or younger had more than 3 times the odds of having perpetrated sex crimes against both genders than a sex offender with only older victims. Sex offenders with victims of both genders had more than 3 times the odds of having preschool victims."





> Lang et al. 1988, Annals of sex research volume 1, 467–484 The results indicated that the majority of child victims (67%) were Tanner stage 1's, the least sexually mature. Of special import, it is the smaller, lighter, and least sexually mature children who appear to hold the most attraction for the sexual abuse perpetrator.


As a final note...how come he said the proportions of heterosexuals(11) to homosexuals(1) was 11:1 but then said that homosexual pedophilia was more likely? I gave the answer above, but this is still weird math all things considered.


Newman's Own said:


> List your other examples and we'll explore the negative side effects that result from a genetic malfunction for each individual condition if you like. We'll start with non-viable reproductive capacity for all reproductive organs. (the entire world wishes this was your problem)


I did.
You had plenty of examples yet only focused on one...curious
It seems you don't care about the ones without any negative side effects:

As for fertility, most types of AIS should result in an individual who is more or less normally fertile. Conditions like XXY should not affect fertility either.Even some chimeric intersex individuals (true hermaphrodites) were found to be fertile on one side, with one hermaphroditic woman giving birth to a child, despite a DNA test showing her to have only a few percent of XX cells in the tissues that were sampled.
Again:


> The failure to socialise a child into a chosen gender identity after reassignment surgery in this one case is insufficient evidence, on its own, to refute Money’s original claims. More evidence was soon to follow, however. Greenberg cites a presentation given by William Reiner, a urologist and psychiatrist at Johns Hopkins Hospital, at a Paediatric Endocrine Society meeting in 2000. Reiner reported on preliminary findings of a study of 27 infant boys born without penises. Of these, 25 had undergone sex re-assignment surgery and had been raised as girls. Of these, only 14 ended up identifying as boys. Furthermore, the two infants who had not undergone surgery and were raised as boys were ‘better adjusted’ than the others [13]. Dolgin writes:
> 
> 
> > research has failed to demonstrate that early surgery to re-shape an intersex child’s genitals, accompanied by socialization within the assigned gender, results in a better or ‘more typical’ childhood. To the contrary, surgery to conform the appearance of genitalia to a gender selected by doctors and/or parents early in a child’s life is likely to result in psychological difficulties that affect the child and the adult that child will become [14].
> ...





Newman's Own said:


> Your position is that biological sex is not determined by X-Y chromosome make up because in rare instances of genetic malfunction sex can be indeterminate regardless.


Have you ever heard of effect modifiers? There you go.


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Where do I fetishize them?


Dude.....




This is you, just earlier this year searching for were-woman stories of "guys transforming into women"
You asking how to search the "TG" (transgender) tag as an individual tag
And
_"Story idea up for adoption/comission.
Here is an interesting story idea: Ever hear of the 50's B-Movie spoof "I Was a Teenage Werebear"? Well how about a slightly more serious take called, "I was a Teenage Weregirl" with a repressed Jock turning into a sassy greaser girl? Or perhaps a weregirl or Jekyll/Hyde type tg, 
where a gangly nerd becomes a perky athletic tomboy, and a feral jock becomes an elegant, mature, ojou?
Anyone want to take any of this up?* I am willing to pay"*_

This is you bidding on a commission for TG art of Winnie, the 9 year old werewolf from Transylvania.








						Ghoul School TF YCH - closed- by DustyError -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

archived 17 Sep 2021 15:22:37 UTC




					archive.md
				





This is your tumblr blog, where you follow 1, 1 other blog that is solely dedicated to yes, gender-bending, transgender stories, and "weregirl" stories that you so fondly call them.








						Untitled
					

archived 17 Sep 2021 13:00:45 UTC




					archive.md
				



Their entire blog is just TG porn stories and photos of actual women (aside 1 photo which is a troon).
[*NSFW*] https://archive.md/QraDW

 What's it like being so retarded that you were moved into a special needs home? Article 1 article 2 [This is the second address in his dox]
And across the street from a catholic school as well, grades 4-8. Must be nice for you....Of course the home of your father is probably pretty nice as well, since it is just 9 minutes away from an elementary school.

Since we are entirely off topic already: Why do you love the show Miraculous Ladybug so much?

Sorry mods.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 22, 2021)

look, i just want to shitpost about the vast majority that give the rest of us a bad name. also maybe crowdsource some way to encourage them to chew on some #6 shot. why we gotta be all troon shit in this thread when there are plenty of others for that?

also @ryu289 prove your love for the tranny: deglove your penis and post the video on youtube.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 22, 2021)

It doesn't say that.
It says exactly that right here.


> It has become obvious that sex determination, according to the genetic sex, is a complicated matter that* not only requires the presence of Y chromosome.*


*"Not only requires the presence of Y chromosome." *This means the Y is necessary but there are other necessary factors. It does not mean that the Y chromosome is unnecessary for the development of a male.

Anyone with English as a first language should get this easily.

" I did.
You had plenty of examples yet only focused on one...curious
It seems you don't care about the ones without any negative side effects: "
*I was focused on the condition being discussed. The one you were pretending is all sunshine and rainbows because it feeds into your fetish. *

*There is a difference between having compassion for people suffering because they are unfortunate enough to not be comfortable with the body they are born with (normal people) and wanting to fuck them for the source of their discomfort (you).*

*If you were anymore disgusting I'd have a hard time imagining it.

" any negative side effects: "
The poor person in this article has suffered plenty. And She does not want to fuck you.*


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 22, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> why we gotta be all troon shit in this thread when there are plenty of others for that?


One thing that the LGBT community is known for is gentrification, and this thread is no exception.

Seriously, I'm just waiting for the next time he shifts the topic.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 22, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> One thing that the LGBT community is known for is gentrification, and this thread is no exception.
> 
> Seriously, I'm just waiting for the next time he shifts the topic.


his shifts are certainly regular. i'm sure his GP is proud.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey I'm Ryu, let me show you something objectionable. 

BEHOLD:


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Much Ado About Nothing said:


> This is you bidding on a commission for TG art of Winnie, the 9 year old werewolf from Transylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And transgender is a type of transformation fetish.
That art also involves age regression which is another fetish
It has nothing to do with pedophilia. 


Newman's Own said:


> *"Not only requires the presence of Y chromosome." *This means the Y is necessary but there are other necessary factors. It does not mean that the Y chromosome is unnecessary for the development of a male.


I never said that. I just pointed out there are other factors.


Newman's Own said:


> "Not only requires the presence of Y chromosome."


Yes, but it alone doesn't determine sex which I have been trying to get you to admit.


Newman's Own said:


> *I was focused on the condition being discussed. The one you were pretending is all sunshine and rainbows because it feeds into your fetish.
> 
> There is a difference between having compassion for people suffering because they are unfortunate enough to not be comfortable with the body they are born with (normal people) and wanting to fuck them for the source of their discomfort (you).*


Why do you think I argue about this because of a fetish? That is an ad homeim. You ignore the evidence because you can't attack it so attack me instead. If anything you have shown a lack of compassion by insisting they get surgery because they are 'deformed'.


NerdShamer said:


> One thing that the LGBT community is known for is gentrification, and this thread is no exception.


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> And transgender is a type of transformation fetish.
> It has nothing to do with pedophilia.
> 
> I never said that. I just pointed out there are other factors.
> ...



Where do you think you are? Reddit?




The artist: Transformation enthusiast
"KEEP IN MIND IT IS TG"
Oh, look, it has tags


You  just here admit to it being a transformation FETISH.
All fetishes are sexual

Does it hurt being this dumb?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Much Ado About Nothing said:


> Where do you think you are? Reddit?


I changed it before you responded. Try again.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> I changed it before you responded. Try again.


a stunning rebuttal


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> a stunning rebuttal


See for yourself: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/pedophilia-in-the-gay-community.86956/post-10037901
Edited before his response



ryu289 said:


> And transgender is a type of transformation fetish.
> That art also involves age regression which is another fetish
> It has nothing to do with pedophilia.





Much Ado About Nothing said:


> You just here admit to it being a transformation FETISH.
> All fetishes are sexual


Yes, but it doesn't have to involve real life.
Do you think it involves the people being transformed or the transformation in of itself?


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Yes, but it doesn't have to involve real life.
> Do you think it involves the people being transformed or the transformation in of itself?


Yes it does have to involve real life. For a fetish to exist, and to be a fetish, a real life person has to have it. Like you.  You are a real person, unfortunately.

You just before pointed out in your post that the tags of the Commission post included age-regression fetish.  Winnie is 9 years old. There ain't much age-regression to be done. Since you are the one with the fetish I will let you try to figure that second question for yourself if you can manage to find enough brain-cells.

Though I must ask: TG is a fetish you have, clearly  have, there is no point in attempting to deny this. What do you get out of commissioning an artwork of an 9 year old character within the theme of your TG fetish?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Much Ado About Nothing said:


> Yes it does have to involve real life. For a fetish to exist, and to be a fetish, a real life person has to have it. Like you. You are a real person, unfortunately.


That is not what I meant. Transformation fetishes involves fiction not real life. 
Transformations can only truly exist in genres of fantasy or science fiction and not in real life, transformation fetishists may read, view, or even create their own literature or artwork that depicts characters undergoing transformation, in order to satisfy their fetish.
That's what I meant moron.


Much Ado About Nothing said:


> You just before pointed out in your post that the tags of the Commission post included age-regression fetish. Winnie is 9 years old. There ain't much age-regression to be done. Since you are the one with the fetish I will let you try to figure that second question for yourself if you can manage to find enough brain-cells.


Let's look at the link:


> General idea is a group photo being taken near a worn down school, and the changes start happening.
> 
> Any species welcome
> Any gender (keep in mind it is TG, everyone in the ghoul school is female)


It's about someone turing into the girls.
Why do you think two of the keywords are "age regresssion"?
Are you creating a strawman?


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Let's look at the link:
> 
> It's about someone turing into the girls.
> Why do you think two of the keywords are "age regresssion"?
> Are you creating a strawman?



Gee, where did I get that idea. It is almost like you said it yourself. Now stop pussyfootin' around like a cuck and answer my question instead of trying to throw attention elsewhere by asking the obvious, which you already know the answer to.




ryu289 said:


> And transgender is a type of transformation fetish.
> That art also involves age regression which is another fetish
> It has nothing to do with pedophilia.
> 
> ...









I don't THINK anything. It says, right there. Even you say so yourself, are you creating your own strawman pedo?
*Answer the damn question: What do you get out of commissioning an artwork of an 9 year old character within the theme of your TG fetish?*


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Much Ado About Nothing said:


> I don't THINK anything. It says, right there. Even you say so yourself, are you creating your own strawman pedo?


It says age regression in the pic as well.


----------



## Much Ado About Nothing (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> It says age regression in the pic as well.


*What do you get out of commissioning an artwork of an 9 year old character within the theme of your TG fetish?*


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Much Ado About Nothing said:


> *What do you get out of commissioning an artwork of an 9 year old character within the theme of your TG fetish?*


You mean a 9 year old transforming? That isn't what it was about, try again.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 22, 2021)

Much Ado About Nothing said:


> *What do you get out of commissioning an artwork of an 9 year old character within the theme of your TG fetish?*


he gets a half-mast that he can _almost_ manipulate into a coom.

@ryu289 suck a shotgun.


----------



## IKOL (Sep 22, 2021)

Much Ado About Nothing said:


> And across the street from a catholic school


Uh oh... That's about to be really nasty, isn't?


ryu289 said:


> And transgender is a type of transformation fetish.
> That art also involves age regression which is another fetish
> It has nothing to do with pedophilia.



You don't even realise how wrong you are, do you? Dude you dug, like, 10 graves to yourself already. Why you keep sentencing yourself to lifetime in jail? There's no kids to fuck, mind you. 



ryu289 said:


> Transformation fetishes involves fiction not real life.


Again. Wrong. They pretty much do. Look at all the sudden rise of troonery going on, how much of "brave and smart" (Lol)  "people" (Lol x2) have transitioned and changed their gender. 
That's a deviant behavior, and unhealthy one. Your transgender fetish is the same shit, along with age regression of the fictional kid character to the point you become @Wool #2, which loves toddlercon and suck mechanical cocks on regular basis.



ryu289 said:


> Transformations can only truly exist in genres of fantasy or science fiction and not in real life,


gender transition. Is pretty much real, unfortunately.



ryu289 said:


> Are you creating a strawman?


He points out at obvious things you deranged schizophrenic pedophile.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> Wrong. They pretty much do. Look at all the sudden rise of troonery going on, how much of "brave and smart" (Lol) "people" (Lol x2) have transitioned and changed their gender.


That isn't a fetish. No sex involved.


Wereknight said:


> gender transition. Is pretty much real, unfortunately.


Transformation fiction doesn't involve that. It's not about gender dysphoria.


Wereknight said:


> You don't even realise how wrong you are, do you?


Do you? Please explain how a fetish is the same as an attraction to children. I'll wait.


Much Ado About Nothing said:


> *What do you get out of commissioning an artwork of an 9 year old character within the theme of your TG fetish?*


I was just there for the werewolf mtf


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 22, 2021)

@ryu289, you've been so stupid tying your trans-fetish to a 9 year old girl and sharing your depraved pedo fantasy under the name you use everywhere.

You're everything I've said you are over the last three pages. Thanks for proving it.




ryu289 said:


> That isn't a fetish. No sex involved.
> 
> Transformation fiction doesn't involve that. It's not about gender dysphoria.
> 
> ...


No one believes you.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> you've been so stupid tying your trans-fetish to a 9 year old girl and sharing your depraved pedo fantasy under the name you use everywhere.


Transformation fetishes aren't about sexual acts. Nice try.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 22, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> You don't even realise how wrong you are, do you? Dude you dug, like, 10 graves to yourself already. Why you keep sentencing yourself to lifetime in jail? There's no kids to fuck, mind you


Please be patient, he has Down's Syndrome, even though they usually aren't retarded enough to die on this hill.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Sep 22, 2021)

A fetish is something that turns you on, plain and simple. Sex doesn't have to be involved in the thing that you get off to, but looking at it makes you want to do sex things.

It's not rocket science Jesus Christ. A glasses fetish doesn't mean you want to stick your dick in some frames, it means someone wearing glasses is extra sexy you.

So, if you have a fetish for transforming shit, and you put that fetish on a 9 year old, the only conclusion to be had is that you need to be on a list or shot against a wall.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> A fetish is something that turns you on, plain and simple. Sex doesn't have to be involved in the thing that you get off to, but looking at it makes you want to do sex things.
> 
> It's not rocket science Jesus Christ. A glasses fetish doesn't mean you want to stick your dick in some frames, it means someone wearing glasses is extra sexy you.


I think you are thinking of a kink. A fetish is different. 


Chicken Picnic said:


> So, if you have a fetish for transforming shit, and you put that fetish on a 9 year old, the only conclusion to be had is that you need to be on a list or shot against a wall.


What about an older guy turning into a 9 year old girl, which is what the pic was about? Off coruse I was there for a mtf werewolf, not the age regression.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 22, 2021)

yo @ryu289 mind explaining something?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Yes, but it gets off on the act of transformation itself, not the fact the character is a child. You are conflating this with pedophilia. Also you asume the pic was a transformation of a 9-year girl into something else, but it was someone becoming the werewolf undergoing a tg and age regression in the process. 

So everyone here is making alot of incorrect assumptions about the pic to derail this thread.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> I think you are thinking of a kink. A fetish is different.
> 
> What about an older guy turning into a 9 year old girl, which is what the pic was about? Off coruse I was there for a mtf werewolf, not the age regression.


Yeah if you enjoy the idea of anyone turning into a child I stand by my point.

Also fetish/kink, same thing. You find feet kinky? You have a foot fetish. You find the idea of someone transforming into a child appealing? You are a pedophile. 

A fetish is something that gives you sexual pleasure. No problems with that until it's something that involves harmful shit, like parties who can not consent.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 22, 2021)

So does this mean we got our answer about pedophiles in the gay community? OP probably had no idea what info his thread would cause to come out.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Transformation fetishes aren't about sexual acts. Nice try.


Oi fucktard nonce...








						Definition of FETISH
					

an object (such as a small stone carving of an animal) believed to have magical power to protect or aid its owner; broadly : a material object regarded with superstitious or extravagant trust or reverence… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				




*: *an object or bodily part whose real or fantasied presence is psychologically necessary for sexual gratification and that is an object of fixation to the extent that it may interfere with complete sexual expression

This is the only fitting definition of fetish, if we're talking about your fetish.

When did you start thinking you got to define the meaning of words?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> Yeah if you enjoy the idea of anyone turning into a child I stand by my point.


I wasn't there for that.


Chicken Picnic said:


> You find the idea of someone transforming into a child appealing? You are a pedophile.


Why? Pedophilia isn't a fetish, it is a sexual attraction to children. Try again. 


Just Another Apocalypse said:


> an object or bodily part whose real or fantasied presence is psychologically necessary for sexual gratification and that is an object of fixation to the extent that it may interfere with complete sexual expression


Yes it is not about having sexual acts with others in this case.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Yes it is not about having sexual acts with others in this case


you're obviously deliberately misunderstanding.

You're also a nonce whose personal details are online. You clearly like causing drama. Good luck with that.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> you're obviously deliberately misunderstanding.


How so? You think transformation fiction is about seeing sexual acts done to another and getting of on it? 


Just Another Apocalypse said:


> This is the only fitting definition of fetish, if we're talking about your fetish.


The main problem with this argument is that dictionaries are _descriptive_ in nature, rather than _prescriptive_, meaning that they _attempt_ to describe how people use the language, rather than instruct them how to do so in a definitive manner.

Accordingly, dictionary definitions don’t always reflect the meaning of words as they’re used by people in reality. This can happen for various reasons, such as that the dictionary definition doesn’t list all the connotations of a word, or that the dictionary definition doesn’t capture the new meaning of a word that has been recently turned into slang.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> I wasn't there for that.
> 
> Why? Pedophilia isn't a fetish, it is a sexual attraction to children. Try again.
> 
> Yes it is not about having sexual acts with others in this case.


Ok, if your fetish is not sexual, please explain to me why you enjoy looking at this content. What drives you to look at it? If it isn't that it makes your penis feel tingly, what is it?

Also, if it is only the transformation part that is a fetish, then why is a child any part of it? Why aren't they transforming into something inanimate, for example? Why are they specifically transforming into a 9 year old child? What is the need for that? Surely you could enjoy transforming into anything if the act of transformation itself is the fetish, so why make it so someone transforms into a child?

Oh and pedos have a fetish for doing things with children. It's not an orientation, it's nothing like being straight or gay. Just like many serial killers who had sexual elements to their murders had a fetish for violent sexual acts. They couldn't get off without that being involved. They didn't have an orientation go being only sexually attracted to someone who they raped and murdered. The act of doing it was the fetish. Or if you wanted to be less extreme, let's go back to feet. Someone with a foot fetish is sexually attracted to feet. Being attracted to feet is not a sexual orientation.

Pedophilia is a paraphilia- a deviant sexual fetish like voyeurism and necrophilia.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> How so? You think transformation fiction is about seeing sexual acts done to another and getting of on it?
> 
> The main problem with this argument is that dictionaries are _descriptive_ in nature, rather than _prescriptive_, meaning that they _attempt_ to describe how people use the language, rather than instruct them how to do so in a definitive manner.
> 
> Accordingly, dictionary definitions don’t always reflect the meaning of words as they’re used by people in reality. This can happen for various reasons, such as that the dictionary definition doesn’t list all the connotations of a word, or that the dictionary definition doesn’t capture the new meaning of a word that has been recently turned into slang.


have you been diagnosed with a personality disorder?

You don't get to define words to fit your desired meaning.

You should stop watching Vouche. It's not very good for your mental health.

See, I've met lots of people like you. they were all freshly out of nick for noncing offenses.

They sounded like you, looked like smug cunts like you. For a bit. Then reality caught up with them.

Now, as we all know, you have a habit of replying "yeah but no" bullshit, with pointless links. I don't fucking care.

You are a nonce and you will get yours.

FOADASAP


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Yes, but it gets off on the act of transformation itself, not the fact the character is a child. You are conflating this with pedophilia. Also you asume the pic was a transformation of a 9-year girl into something else, but it was someone becoming the werewolf undergoing a tg and age regression in the process.
> 
> So everyone here is making alot of incorrect assumptions about the pic to derail this thread.


you're getting off to a piece that involves a minor character in a fetish that's high-key weird.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> Ok, if your fetish is not sexual, please explain to me why you enjoy looking at this content. What drives you to look at it? If it isn't that it makes your penis feel tingly, what is it?


You are playing with words here. Having a tf fetish isn't the same as pedophilia, so please stop trying to conflate the issue.


Chicken Picnic said:


> Oh and pedos have a fetish for doing things with children. It's not an orientation, it's nothing like being straight or gay.


Ah no:


> *Pedophilia* (alternatively spelt *paedophilia*) is a psychiatric disorder in which an adult or older adolescent experiences a primary or exclusive sexual attraction to prepubescent children.


It's not about sexual behavior. In fact:


> _Pedophilia_ is not a legal term,[10] and having a sexual attraction to children is not illegal.[7] In law enforcement circles, the term _pedophile_ is sometimes used informally to refer to any person who commits one or more sexually-based crimes that relate to legally underage victims.





> The words _pedophile_ and _pedophilia_ are commonly used informally to describe an adult's sexual interest in pubescent or post-pubescent teenagers. The terms _hebephilia_ or _ephebophilia_ may be more accurate in these cases.[10][27][137]
> 
> Another common usage of _pedophilia_ is to refer to the act of sexual abuse itself,[2] rather than the medical meaning, which is a _preference_ for prepubescents on the part of the older individual (see above for an explanation of the distinction).


I mean if you are a straight man then do you have a fetish for doing things with women?


Chicken Picnic said:


> Also, if it is only the transformation part that is a fetish, then why is a child any part of it? Why aren't they transforming into something inanimate, for example? Why are they specifically transforming into a 9 year old child? What is the need for that? Surely you could enjoy transforming into anything if the act of transformation itself is the fetish, so why make it so someone transforms into a child?


Again it was also a mtf werewolf tf, which I was only there for. 


Chicken Picnic said:


> Just like many serial killers who had sexual elements to their murders had a fetish for violent sexual acts. They couldn't get off without that being involved.


That's more of a kink. Try again.


Chicken Picnic said:


> Someone with a foot fetish is sexually attracted to feet. Being attracted to feet is not a sexual orientation.


Then by that logic I don't have an attraction to children. 


Cable said:


> you're getting off to a piece that involves a minor character in a fetish that's high-key weird.


Not because they are a minor. I mean by your definition I should be getting off on that right?


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Sep 22, 2021)

Can Null Himself give this Ryu Nonce a month suspension already?

This topic thread is clearly going nowhere but in a circular direction and it got old pages ago.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 22, 2021)

Exclusivity is not required for pedophila.
When diagnosing Pedophilic Disorder  you choose these specifiers if required:
Specify whether: Exclusive type. Nonexclusive type
Specify if: Sexually attracted to males. Sexually attracted to females. Sexually attracted to both
Specify if: Limited to incest

Trying to get this back on topic for the few of us that were attempting to have an actual discussion:

Though reading this makes you wonder since those of us not attempting to derail the thread have concluded that yes there is a predominant homosexual nature to those who are pedophiles. Would this non-exclusivity possibly explain how large the difference is? Hetereosexuality almost has an exclusivity built into it since the end game is usually reproduction.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> Exclusivity is not required for pedophila.
> When diagnosing Pedophilic Disorder you choose these specifiers if required:
> Specify whether: Exclusive type. Nonexclusive type
> Specify if: Sexually attracted to males. Sexually attracted to females. Sexually attracted to both
> Specify if: Limited to incest


Please give a citation: 


> In popular usage, the word _pedophilia_ is often applied to any sexual interest in children or the act of child sexual abuse.[1][2][7] This use conflates the sexual attraction to prepubescent children with the act of child sexual abuse and fails to distinguish between attraction to prepubescent and pubescent or post-pubescent minors.[8][9] Researchers recommend that these imprecise uses be avoided, because although some people who commit child sexual abuse are pedophiles,[7][10] child sexual abuse offenders are not pedophiles *unless *they have a primary or exclusive sexual interest in prepubescent children,[8][11][12] and some pedophiles do not molest children.[13]





> The term _pedophile_ is commonly used by the public to describe all child sexual abuse offenders.[8][12] This usage is considered problematic by researchers, because many child molesters do not have a strong sexual interest in prepubescent children, and are consequently not pedophiles.[11][12][25] There are motives for child sexual abuse that are unrelated to pedophilia,[81] such as stress, marital problems, the unavailability of an adult partner,[102] general anti-social tendencies, high sex drive or alcohol use.[103] As child sexual abuse is not automatically an indicator that its perpetrator is a pedophile, offenders can be separated into two types: pedophilic and non-pedophilic[104] (or preferential and situational)





> Some pedophiles do not molest children.[2] Little is known about this population because most studies of pedophilia use criminal or clinical samples, which may not be representative of pedophiles in general.[109] Researcher Michael Seto suggests that pedophiles who commit child sexual abuse do so because of other anti-social traits in addition to their sexual attraction. He states that pedophiles who are "reflective, sensitive to the feelings of others, averse to risk, abstain from alcohol or drug use, and endorse attitudes and beliefs supportive of norms and the laws" may be unlikely to abuse children.[25] A 2015 study indicates that pedophiles who molested children are *neurologically distinct* from non-offending pedophiles. The pedophilic molesters had neurological deficits suggestive of disruptions in inhibitory regions of the brain, while non-offending pedophiles *had no such deficits*.[110]





GenociderSyo said:


> Though reading this makes you wonder since those of us not attempting to derail the thread have concluded that yes there is a predominant homosexual nature to those who are pedophiles


You are conflating adult homosexuality with homosexual pedophilia. As I already explained:
The sex of the victims of paedophilic molestation does not necessarily indicate whether the perpetrator possesses a heterosexual or a homosexual teleiophilic sexual orientation or even if they possess one at all. Attraction to a person is typically filtered through the requirement for physical attraction; children have a fundamentally different appearance from adults, particularly as secondary sex characteristics, which distinguish the two sexes, only develop post-pubescently. If this were not the case, we would not be able to distinguish between appearance, height and age.

If same sex podophilic attraction is typically based around the child's age, rather than the child's gender, as described above, then we might expect to see molesters who target both male and female children tending to target younger, less physically developed, victims than molesters who target only one gender:


> Carlstedt et al. 2009, Sexual Abuse, 21(4), 442-454 "Offenders with 0- to 5-year-old victims significantly more often abused both boys and girls."
> Levenson et al. 2008, Sexual Abuse, 20(1), 43-60: "The proportion of offenders with victims of both genders significantly increased as the victims' ages decreased, and sex offenders with preschool-age victims were most likely to have abused both boys and girls. A sex offender with a victim 6 years of age or younger had more than 3 times the odds of having perpetrated sex crimes against both genders than a sex offender with only older victims. Sex offenders with victims of both genders had more than 3 times the odds of having preschool victims."
> Lang et al. 1988, Annals of sex research volume 1, 467–484 The results indicated that the majority of child victims (67%) were Tanner stage 1's, the least sexually mature. Of special import, it is the smaller, lighter, and least sexually mature children who appear to hold the most attraction for the sexual abuse perpetrator.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> You are playing with words here. Having a tf fetish isn't the same as pedophilia, so please stop trying to conflate the issue.
> 
> Ah no:
> 
> ...


You didn't answer my question, if the fetish is not sexual, then what kinds of enjoyment do you get from viewing the stuff in the first place. If you can explain that, people won't immediately assume you're a pedo for looking at "fetish" art that contains children.

Also, I can quote things too



> In 1981, an article published in American Journal of Psychiatry described paraphilia as "recurrent, intense sexually arousing fantasies, sexual urges, or behaviors generally involving" the following:
> 
> Non-human objects
> The suffering or humiliation of oneself or one's partner
> ...





> The DSM-5 acknowledges that many dozens of paraphilias exist, but only has specific listings for eight that are forensically important and relatively common. These are voyeuristic disorder, exhibitionistic disorder, frotteuristic disorder, sexual masochism disorder, sexual sadism disorder, *pedophilic disorder*, fetishistic disorder, and transvestic disorder.



Pedophilia is a paraphilia- not just sexual attraction. Its a fetish in the same way voyeurism is a fetish: absolutely degenerate. A paraphilia is a fetish that is detrimental to the person with it and or others. 

And no, heterosexually is not a fetish. Neither is homosexuality. Homosexuality used to be considered a paraphilia, until people realised two consenting adults can do whatever the fuck they want when they aren't hurting each other.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> *Not because they are a minor*. I mean by your definition I should be getting off on that right?


lol, lmao


Chicken Picnic said:


> You didn't answer my question, if the fetish is not sexual, then what kinds of enjoyment do you get from viewing the stuff in the first place. If you can explain that, people won't immediately assume you're a pedo for looking at "fetish" art that contains children.
> 
> Also, I can quote things too
> 
> ...


we full on know that Ryu isn't going to answer your question because he doesn't have a clever refute from an article or Zinnia Jones


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 22, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> You didn't answer my question, if the fetish is not sexual, then what kinds of enjoyment do you get from viewing the stuff in the first place. *If you can explain that, people won't immediately assume you're a pedo for looking at "fetish" art that contains children.*


Hold on even if I say I get off on transformation art, then everyone will still assume it means pedophilia?
Even if it is just art involving no real life people? How does it hurt children since I am not molesting them, not consuming real life child porn nor do I have a primary/exclusive attraction to them? 
That seems very unfair, like it's entrapment.


Chicken Picnic said:


> Pedophilia is a paraphilia- not just sexual attraction. Its a fetish in the same way voyeurism is a fetish: absolutely degenerate. A paraphilia is a fetish that is detrimental to the person with it and or others.
> 
> And no, heterosexually is not a fetish. Neither is homosexuality. Homosexuality used to be considered a paraphilia, until people realised two consenting adults can do whatever the fuck they want when they aren't hurting each other.


While I am glad homosexuality isn't considered degenerate, it seems the defintion of "causes harm to yourself or others" might be a little too broad? Like it labels people as "thought criminals" 


Chicken Picnic said:


> Also, I can quote things too


Give the link man. 
Ok that was from 2013...


> In *1981*, an article published in American Journal of Psychiatry described paraphilia as "recurrent, intense sexually arousing fantasies, sexual urges, or behaviors generally involving" the following:


Could it be outated?


----------



## The Spice boi (Sep 22, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Can Null Himself give this Ryu Nonce a month suspension already?
> 
> This topic thread is clearly going nowhere but in a circular direction and it got old pages ago.


Or a containment thread so peeps can come in and throw peanuts at him

His stupidity is hilarious, if gross


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Hold on even if I say I get off on transformation art, then everyone will still assume it means pedophilia?


It is if it involves underaged characters.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 22, 2021)

The more I argued with them, the better I came to know their dialectic.

First they counted on the stupidity of their adversary, and then, when there was no other way out, they themselves simply played stupid. If all this didn't help, they pretended not to understand, or, if challenged, they changed the subject in a hurry, quoted platitudes which, if you accepted them, they immediately related to entirely different matters, and then, if again attacked, gave ground and pretended not to know exactly what you were talking about.
Whenever you tried to attack one of these apostles, your hand closed on a jelly-like slime which divided up and poured through your fingers, but in the next moment collected again. But if you really struck one of these fellows so telling a blow that, observed by the audience, he couldn't help but agree, and if you believed that this had taken you at least one step forward, your amazement was great the next day. The Blaustein had not the slightest recollection of the day before, he rattled off his same old nonsense as though nothing at all had happened, and, if indignantly challenged, affected amazement; he couldn't remember a thing, except that he had proved the correctness of his assertions the previous day.







Sometimes I stood there thunderstruck.






I didn't know what to be more amazed at: the agility of their tongues or their virtuosity at lying.






Gradually I began to hate them.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 22, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Gradually I began to hate them.


The hate should be instantaneous with this one given his thinly veiled proclivities and obvious need to justify them.

It's the proper response when one encounters a human monster of this sort.


----------



## IKOL (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Do you? Please explain how a fetish is the same as an attraction to children. I'll wait.


You're not in position or social trust to demand anything, bitch. 

Cobain yourself.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 22, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Even if it is just art involving no real life people? *How does it hurt children since I am not molesting them*, not consuming real life child porn nor do I have a* primary/exclusive *attraction to them?
> That seems very unfair, like it's entrapment.


You admit far more than your atypical brain realizes when you make statements like the one above. Intelligent readers recognize the subtext you're incapable of recognizing or censoring in your writing.

That's why no one believes your qualified denials. You show your hand without realizing.

It's idiocy and it would be more entertaining if you weren't such a danger to children.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 23, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> It is if it involves underaged characters.


Ah so it doesn't matter if it doesn't involve real life children nor does my interest involve any minor character because they are a minor. Nor does it matter if the character isn't in a sexual situation at all...


Lemmingwise said:


> Whenever you tried to attack one of these apostles, your hand closed on a jelly-like slime which divided up and poured through your fingers, but in the next moment collected again. But if you really struck one of these fellows so telling a blow that, observed by the audience, he couldn't help but agree, and if you believed that this had taken you at least one step forward, your amazement was great the next day. The Blaustein had not the slightest recollection of the day before, he rattled off his same old nonsense as though nothing at all had happened, and, if indignantly challenged, affected amazement; he couldn't remember a thing, except that he had proved the correctness of his assertions the previous day.


I think you are projecting here. Remember the fact that when I gave a counter link to what you gave, you overfocused on a single stat from Kinsey even though it had nothing to do with the study?
Remember when you said:


Lemmingwise said:


> Investigate for yourself their accuracy, I've not vetted these stats, but they seem somewhat compatible with the other research I've done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But when I responded with this link, you didn't focus or address the part which directly debunked your source:


> *What About Claims That Scientific Research Proves Gay Men Are Likely To Molest Children?*
> Some conservative groups have argued that scientific research strongly supports their claims that homosexuality and pedophilia are linked. The Family Research Council has produced what is perhaps the most extensive attempt to document this claim. It is an article by Timothy J. Dailey titled _Homosexuality and Child Abuse_.
> 
> With 76 footnotes, many of them referring to papers in scientific journals, it appears at first glance to be a thorough and scholarly discussion of the issue. On further examination, however, its central argument – that "the evidence indicates that homosexual men molest boys at rates grossly disproportionate to the rates at which heterosexual men molest girls" – doesn't hold up.
> ...


No, you focused on something that didn't have anything to do with the above:


> The survey was conducted under the auspices of the Kinsey Institute (Klassen, Williams, & Levitt, 1989)


Are you sure you aren't the one forgetting things? After all in the end you ran away acting like you won.


Newman's Own said:


> You admit far more than your atypical brain realizes when you make statements like the one above. Intelligent readers recognize the subtext you're incapable of recognizing or censoring in your writing.


Let's look at the full quote without the bolding.


> Even if it is just art involving no real life people? How does it hurt children since I am not molesting them, not consuming real life child porn nor do I have a primary/exclusive attraction to them?


You seem to think I am revealing myself by ignoring the fact I don't consume child porn, nor am I going out of my way to molest real life kids and that I don't have an attraction to them. You bold what you want to cherry-pick and ignore the rest to fit your narrative.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 23, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> You seem to think I am revealing myself by ignoring the fact I don't consume child porn, nor am I going out of my way to molest real life kids and that I don't have an attraction to them. You bold what you want to cherry-pick and ignore the rest to fit your narrative.


Absolutely no one believes you.

It must be frustrating for you to not understand why. You haven't the cognitive tools to "get it" but everyone around you does.

You're a nonce. This is obvious to all present in this thread. You're claims to the contrary are a thin gruel next to the cornucopia of indicators you aren't capable of processing or censoring out of your posts.

I'd feel sorry for you if you weren't despicable.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 23, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> Absolutely no one believes you.


It seems only by ignoring the context. It's amazing how much you wish to be willfully ignorant yet still able to project this onto others. You don't address my points, but ignore them and double down.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 23, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> It seems only by ignoring the context. It's amazing how much you wish to be willfully ignorant yet still able to project this onto others. You don't address my points, but ignore them and double down.


Nice try. And yet still no one believes you.

You think you're a genius poker player but you have no idea how obvious your tells are. 

Hopefully you are just as obvious IRL.


----------



## The Spice boi (Sep 23, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> It seems only by ignoring the context. It's amazing how much you wish to be willfully ignorant yet still able to project this onto others. You don't address my points, but ignore them and double down.


Your points have been broken down and refuted several times.

You're the one who is willfully ignorant of the situation and how dumb you sound. Of course, if you possessed any amount of self awareness, we wouldn't be having this conversation


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 23, 2021)

Newman's Own said:


> You think you're a genius poker player but you have no idea how obvious your tells are.


This from the guy who had to cherry-pick what I said to keep his narrative going?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 23, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> It seems only by ignoring the context. It's amazing how much you wish to be willfully ignorant yet still able to project this onto others. You don't address my points, but ignore them and double down.


Were you not defending pedophilia earlier this week on Reddit?
Were you not defending pedophilia _on this very website_?
How much times do people have to refute you to make you realize that maybe, _just maybe_, you'll understand that you're defending outright pedophilia while tip-toeing around what you mean?


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 23, 2021)

Cable said:


> Were you not defending pedophilia earlier this week on Reddit?
> Were you not defending pedophilia _on this very website_?


I wasn't defending child sex if that is how you are defining it.


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 23, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> I wasn't defending child sex if that is how you are defining it.


The lack of self awareness is mind boggling.


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 23, 2021)

RurkerHivemind said:


> Can Null Himself give this Ryu Nonce a month suspension already?
> 
> This topic thread is clearly going nowhere but in a circular direction and it got old pages ago.


I want to see a MATI stream on him.


----------



## The Spice boi (Sep 23, 2021)

Cable said:


> Were you not defending pedophilia earlier this week on Reddit?
> Were you not defending pedophilia _on this very website_?
> How much times do people have to refute you to make you realize that maybe, _just maybe_, you'll understand that you're defending outright pedophilia while tip-toeing around what you mean?


I think he's just going to rattle on until he gets banned or ignored and then claim victory in his own sick and twisted little mind. Pigdeon shitting on the chessboard and all that


----------



## IKOL (Sep 23, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> I wasn't defending child sex if that is how you are defining it.


Pesophilia is not the sex act alone, nigger.
Learn the damn basics.

FBI are crying for your pedo ass. Shall somebody oblige them, they'll do a big service to everyone.


----------



## ryu289 (Sep 23, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> Pesophilia is not the sex act alone, nigger.


Look here:


> The term _pedophile_ is commonly used by the public to describe all child sexual abuse offenders.[8][12] This usage is considered problematic by researchers, because many child molesters do not have a strong sexual interest in prepubescent children, and are consequently not pedophiles.[11][12][25] There are motives for child sexual abuse that are unrelated to pedophilia,[81] such as stress, marital problems, the unavailability of an adult partner,[102] general anti-social tendencies, high sex drive or alcohol use.[103] As child sexual abuse is not automatically an indicator that its perpetrator is a pedophile, offenders can be separated into two types: pedophilic and non-pedophilic[104] (or preferential and situational).[9] Estimates for the rate of pedophilia in detected child molesters generally range between 25% and 50%.[105] A 2006 study found that 35% of its sample of child molesters were pedophilic.[106] Pedophilia appears to be less common in incest offenders,[107] especially fathers and step-fathers.[108] According to a U.S. study on 2429 adult male sex offenders who were categorized as "pedophiles", only 7% identified themselves as exclusive; indicating that many or most child sexual abusers may fall into the non-exclusive category.[10]


----------



## IKOL (Sep 23, 2021)

Citing Wikipedia will not save you from being a pedo, pedo.
Btw citing wiki is for nigger retards.


----------



## axfaxf (Sep 23, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> I want to see a MATI stream on him.


I want to see him incarcerated against a wall.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Sep 23, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> I wasn't defending child sex if that is how you are defining it.


my dude pedophilia isn't only fucking the child.
DID YOU NOT USE THE TERM "NO-CONTACT PEDOPHILES" DURING THE CONVERSATION YOU HAD WITH COFFEY25 ON REDDIT WHAT DO YOU THINK THE TERM PEDOPHILE MEANS IN YOUR MIND AND NOT THE SEVERAL LINKS YOU TOSS OUT ANY TIME YOU WANT REDDIT UPVOTES


----------



## The Spice boi (Sep 23, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Look here:


That's from Wikipedia, you ass nugget. A pedo could have edited it

You claim dictionaries aren't reliable yet use Wikipedia. Fucking downie


----------



## potatofarms (Sep 23, 2021)

the gay community is just a sex club. there is nothing of worth there. what you put your dick in should not be the number one defining aspect of an individual or group. its low hanging fruit (lol, accidental pun) and it distracts the gaes from achieving anything useful. mincing about discussing interior design does not progress the world, and with the dangerous grouping together of minority groups allow them to lend a voice to shitskins, peados, furries, and all manner of other detriments to functional society. many see society as their enemy because we are different from THEM, thus try to destroy US. they cant breed a generation of sane intelligent white children, therefore they are worthless eaters. ok they will bring up the very rare case of a mathematician or scientist who gardened uphill but thats a very rare case, the overwhelming majority being neets, artists, faffers, and generally any business that does not progress society using the powers of STEM. they can be eliminated with zero loss to society, and that should be the bottom line with any group.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Sep 23, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Hold on even if I say I get off on transformation art, then everyone will still assume it means pedophilia?
> Even if it is just art involving no real life people? How does it hurt children since I am not molesting them, not consuming real life child porn nor do I have a primary/exclusive attraction to them?
> That seems very unfair, like it's entrapment.


How do you make a leap to this dude? YOU are the one who said it wasn't a sexual fetish. YOU were the one who said it had nothing to do with children. People make the connection because you enjoyed transformation art where someone transformed INTO A CHILD. I have worked with people literally considered medically retarded with better common sense than you, jesus fucking christ. I will go to feet again for the best conparison: someone with a foot fetish, more often than not, would not look at children's feet (drawn or real life) because it's WEIRD. People who have a fetish for small tits don't look at little girls, because even though little girls have small tits, they aren't fucking pedos and don't want to look at a child's tits. The only people who do this are people who enjoy looking at children. 

If you want people to stop calling you a pedo, then stop consuming anything involving children (drawn content as well) and stop defending it. It is really very simple. If you have 0 fetishes for child content, this should be extremely easy. Your average person is absolutely repulsed by the idea of looking at any content related to some kind of fetish involving children. If someone sees art of a young character and then realises the artist has drawn really, hyper detained feet and toes on it, they will be disgusted. Hence why when you are saying "they turned into a 9 year old child" along side "i have a fetish for transformation" people have a pretty big problem with it.

Also "have a primary/exclusive attraction to them" implies you may have a secondary attraction to children in the context you just gave and "not consuming real life child porn" implies you may not be consuming porn of "real" children, but drawn pornography is ok. Now, knowing your apparent terrible subtext skills, I will give you the benefit of the doubt and say you didn't mean that. Except, with the sheer amount of reaching you have done previous to defend things related to pedos, that is seriously something that is stretching the limits of my good heart.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 23, 2021)

> Ah so it doesn't matter if it doesn't involve real life children nor does my interest involve any minor character because they are a minor. Nor does it matter if the character isn't in a sexual situation at all...


You'd be right if I said "only if it involves underaged characters,"  yesterday. But it's really unusual for someone to be begging for fanart of an minor and insisting that a certain activity, that some people actually get off on, happens to them.

Unusual in the sense that only degenerates with no productive life will beg as much as you did.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Sep 23, 2021)

Holy shit dude. Your defense for looking at kiddie drawings is “ackchually, this study says that kid fuckers don’t identify as pedophiles” like the definition of a pedophile is what people are reviled by, and not the KID FUCKING? They don’t give a single shit if a stepfather IDENTIFIES with only being attracted to children or not, the problem is sex crimes against minors, not the fucking definition of a real, true pedophile. Fucking “no true pedophile” fallacy. Kill yourself


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 23, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> that is seriously something that is stretching the limits of my good heart


So he's helping you grow by challenging you to become more empathic?


----------



## Mr Bunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> So he's helping you grow by challenging you to become more empathic?


He's certainly helping my empathy for God, I now understand why Sodom was nuked from orbit.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 23, 2021)

ryu289 said:


> Look here:


"... and are consequently not pedophiles."

Yeah, no, linguistically, in English, an accurate definition of the word "pedophile" includes all child sexual abuse offenders who are adults or in late adolescence.

When researchers say otherwise, they're using the word in narrow, clinical sense, not the standard definition.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Sep 23, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> So he's helping you grow by challenging you to become more empathic?


No chance you'll catch me feeling anything but contempt for pedos, sorrry

I tried


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 23, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> No chance you'll catch me feeling anything but contempt for pedos, sorrry
> 
> I tried


Why?


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 24, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> No chance you'll catch me feeling anything but contempt for pedos, sorrry
> 
> I tried





Lemmingwise said:


> Why?


A very good question...


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Sep 24, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Why?





Newman's Own said:


> A very good question...


I think this entire thread so far offers an answer to this


----------



## Newman's Own (Sep 24, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> I think this entire thread so far offers an answer to this


Contempt is the proper feeling in response to pedos. Anger, disgust and hatred also fit.

Try those. It's easy.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 24, 2021)

Chicken Picnic said:


> I think this entire thread so far offers an answer to this


I meant, why did you try?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 25, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I meant, why did you try?


Basic empathy towards your fellow humans is a good thing to practice. That way you can explain that you understand their pain and that the rope is the easiest way to end it.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 25, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Honestly the way people infantilize each other in sexual relationships or sometimes even in just the "cutesy" language they use with each other has always made me wonder. I feel like pedos might actually be a larger demographic than homosexuals altogether, God help us. I'm willing to accept the idea that homosexuality might have a connection with pedophilia, but like I said it seems to me the problem is much more widespread and homosexuality is only another vector for it rather than being the root cause.


I kind of agree but this also reads kind of alarmist. I don't think it's that you have a ton of hidden pedos running around, but that the sexologists are right that people do shade into different levels of perversion (rather than it being an either-or) and the majority seems to like some level of sexual infantilization.

First, you've got the language like you said, like calling each other baby and cutesy shit, or how we often refer to women as "girls" in romantic contexts, which is one of those things that seems perfectly natural until you start to think about it and then comes off really fucked up.

Then, you've got behaviors, like women who treat their boyfriends/husbands like sons to take care of and nag, or men who treat like their girlfriends/wives like daughters. And it's something people select into. I made a post - poorly received - once about the "Cinderella" sections of jewelry stores.

Then, you've got the porn, like how a huge chunk of any porn site is 20-year-olds cast in scenarios or outfits as though they were much younger. But generally not actual children's roles, adolescent ones.

On the first two points, I think that it mostly just comes down to the natural overlap in roles and feelings of different family relations, and it's only when one aspect becomes so extremely mismatched (like a pervert who wants his wife to wear diapers, or Chris Chan wanting to fuck his Mom) that it even comes to our notice.

From my own observation, non-homo pedos seem to often fall into two categories, weird fucks who are like mental children (childish interests, childish personalities), can't relate to other adults, and wind up going to jail in their earlier twenties for having a 12-year-old girlfriend, and evil fucks who are violent, malicious people who enjoy spreading suffering. Homo pedos are a bit more complex because you have homo pedos who are homos first and foremost and are just extremely promiscuous, and you have homo pedos who are pedos first, or sadists first, and fall more into that Jeffrey Dahmer kind of mentality. And I think there ARE, based on things like the Zoosadists, lots of would-be Dahmers out there who just don't have the balls to put their fantasies into reality.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Sep 27, 2021)

Someone mentioned Jim Jones and I just want to point out that some of you guys should love Jim Jones in that he killed like literally 5 times the amount of blacks than the Klan has in the past like legit 30 years to half a century.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 30, 2021)

BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> Someone mentioned Jim Jones and I just want to point out that some of you guys should love Jim Jones in that he killed like literally 5 times the amount of blacks than the Klan has in the past like legit 30 years to half a century.


Wanting to hold groups to equal accountability isn't exactly the same thing as wanting to slaughter them all.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Sep 30, 2021)

Pedos are gay. Everyone knows this.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 18, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> Honestly the way people infantilize each other in sexual relationships or sometimes even in just the "cutesy" language they use with each other has always made me wonder. I feel like pedos might actually be a larger demographic than homosexuals altogether, God help us. I'm willing to accept the idea that homosexuality might have a connection with pedophilia, but like I said it seems to me the problem is much more widespread and homosexuality is only another vector for it rather than being the root cause.


I think that has more to do with people trying, subconsciously, to recreate the familial relationship in their own family. The girlfriend/wife who is babied by her boyfriend/husband is reliving a memory of her father. The boyfriend/husband who is babied by his girlfriend/wife is reliving a memory of his mother. I think that in the subconscious the romantic and familial feelings of love are also not so cleanly distinguished, so a woman, for example, feels a tendency to use her man as a son, for example. It only becomes remarkable when it's an extreme case (either sex perverts or relationships where one of the two literal does treat the other like a child).

Pedophiles seem to broadly come in the forms of:
1) Malicious, evil people who get off on causing harm; often are perverts in other ways too (homosexuals, bisexuals, serial killers). Children are a thing that's easy to prey on and adds an illicit thrill to them of being especially evil to molest. I think a lot of the elite and celebrity pedophiles (anybody involved with Epstein Island/Pizzagate, for example) fall into this category.

2) Very backwards people who can't relate to people of the appropriate age. There was a specific guy who I heard about, secondhand, don't recall as he ever got in trouble for molesting someone but he would crush on schoolgirls because he couldn't talk about cartoons and action figures and cool bugs he found and bullshit like that with adult women. He wasn't retarded, he just never grew up, if you know what I mean. I think these people are pretty rare. I think these sorts of people are probably also less likely to act out, though. 

3) Very backwards people who are so scared of adult women that they idolize a younger kind of woman out of a fantasy of a woman that is uncorrupted (read: susceptible for grooming because they're not old enough to realize they suck). Since these people are more extremely insecure/immoral than they are crazy, I think this is where more of the self-labelled hebephiles, ephebophiles, etc. come from. There was a particularly interesting story from the nonfiction book American Child Bride like this, this really backwards early 20s hillbilly was so anxious dealing with adult women (couldn't even talk to them) that he proposed to the twelve-year-old neighbor girl that his family was friends with. She happily agreed (because twelve, you know how kids have their make-believe playground marriages) and the families thought it was a great match and were then surprised when the Northeastern public flipped its shit over it (turned into this huge scandal in the newspapers). The entire Arab world and maybe India too seems to be filled to the brim with this neuroticism.

4) Previous victims of pedophiles. Maybe not always clear if they're traumatized as such, though I think it's probably fair to characterize it that way in general. They got molested, it messed them up inside, they go on to molest more. This is a huge chunk of pedos. I also suspect this mixed with #1 is where pederasty cultures like the Greeks had come from, when the molestation is so widespread that it just becomes normalized. These victims generally have some thing going on where they cope with trauma by convincing themselves that they liked it and are prone to other problems like drug abuse.

5) Coom-brains, and frankly I think this is a  big chunk of the gay pedos, who just feel compelled to fuck everything regardless of what it is out of indiscriminate horniness. I heard somewhere that pedos often have delusions that children are sexually attracted to them.


----------



## lostkeys (Jul 18, 2022)

There was a 2001 study that found that gay men and lesbian women reported a significantly higher rate of childhood molestation than did heterosexual men and women.



> “Forty-six percent of the homosexual men in contrast to 7% of the heterosexual men reported homosexual molestation. Twenty-two percent of lesbian women in contrast to 1% of heterosexual women reported homosexual molestation.”



I can’t find the full paper anymore although I’ve read it before, but here’s the citation/abstract if you are interested. Link


----------

